# HOMESTUCK THREAD



## Toaster (Jul 4, 2011)

OKAY ASSWHOLES, WE NOW HAVE A HOMESTUCK THREAD. AS A GOLDEN RULE OF THUMB-- ONE THAT I FREAKING KNOW THAT SOMEONE WILL BREAK-- NO FUCKING TALKING TO YOUR PAST OR FUTURE SELVES. YOU HAVE NO IDEA AS TO HOW MUCH BRAIN-PAIL FUCKING THIS CAUSES. THAT'S REALLY ALL THERE IS TO SAY ON THE MATTER. OH, AND NO PILES OF USELESS CRAP EITHER. JEGUS.

COOL KIDS BE COOL KIDS.

TROLLS BE TROLLS.

DO THE FUCKING WINDY THING.

AND OH GOD. 


IT KEEPS HAPPENING.

HOMESTUCK
​Xaerun edit, here to ruin your fun:
Talking like the trolls (or whatever, I don't read the fucking thing) is essentially RP-ing and may net you a tasty infraction, or a threadlock.
Here is an example of what not to do if you don't want to ruin the thread for everyone else.
~X out


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 5, 2011)

i dont have to do NUH IHN


----------



## Toaster (Jul 5, 2011)

YOU ARE A WET TOWEL.

MY GOD.


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd post but I'm afraid anything I say will be too spoilertastic. Just click the link and read the damn webomic.

H3Y TO4ST3R. TO4ST3R. 1S TH1S YOU? >:]


----------



## Toaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Browder said:


> I'd post but I'm afraid anything I say will be too spoilertastic. Just click the link and read the damn webomic.
> 
> H3Y TOAST3R. TOAST3R. 1S TH1S YOU? >:]


 
NO ONE WANTS TO TALK TO A BLIND ASSHOLE. ACTUALLY, I BET YOU CAN TASTE HOW MUCH I HATE TALKING TO BLIND ASSWHOLES. I'D RATHER TALK TO THAT ROBO-LEGGED SLIME FUCKER. BUT YOU KNOW WHAT? HE'D JUST LEAK BROWN ALL OVER THE DAMN PLACE.


----------



## Shico (Jul 5, 2011)

When do the trolls come into Homestuck...I TRIED to get into it and got bored shitless and gave up because I have very little freetime to waste...but the art I see of these grayish folks with candycorn colored horns has me very interested....


----------



## Xenke (Jul 5, 2011)

Spoiler-ish, this is still my favorite "page" of the comic.



Browder said:


> H3Y TOAST3R. TOAST3R. 1S TH1S YOU? >:]


 
wELL, i JUST THINK, uHHH, mAYBE YOU ARE MY FAVORITE PERSON,

nOT THAT i, uHHHHH, nOT LIKE MATESRPITS,

oR SOMETHING,


----------



## Toaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Shico said:


> When do the trolls come into Homestuck...I TRIED to get into it and got bored shitless and gave up because I have very little freetime to waste...but the art I see of these grayish folks with candycorn colored horns has me very interested....


 
It's actually deep into the comic; ACT 5 to be exact. However, once the trolls show up, a good deal of stuff gets explained. The comic being confusing never stops being a thing though.


----------



## Toaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Spoiler-ish, this is still my favorite "page" of the comic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
YOU'RE REALLY FUCKING PATHETIC.

EDIT: 

This is my favourite page: Jade: Wake Up


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

Toaster said:


> NO ONE WANTS TO TALK TO A BLIND ASSHOLE. ACTUALLY, I BET YOU CAN TASTE HOW MUCH I HATE TALKING TO BLIND ASSWHOLES. I'D RATHER TALK TO THAT ROBO-LEGGED SLIME FUCKER. BUT YOU KNOW WHAT? HE'D JUST LEAK BROWN ALL OVER THE DAMN PLACE.


TO4ST3R YOU'R3 H4TR3D! 1T 1S 4LMOST TOO MUCH FOR M3! S33 MY 3Y3BROWS? TH3Y 4R3 OUT OF CONTROL! >:]  >  :]  >:]



Shico said:


> When do the trolls come into Homestuck...I TRIED to get into it and got bored shitless and gave up because I have very little freetime to waste...but the art I see of these grayish folks with candycorn colored horns has me very interested....


The trolls are the best if only for the romance (yes romance). Seriously give it another shot.



Xenke said:


> Spoiler-ish, this is still my favorite "page" of the comic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg xenke you are just so paaaaaaaathetic!!!!!!!! trying to b8t me into being your m8sprite on a furry forum by m8king me pity you? soooooooo lame!!!!!!!! ::::/


----------



## Xenke (Jul 5, 2011)

Toaster said:


> YOU'RE REALLY FUCKING PATHETIC.


 
i'M SORRY,

i'LL TRY HARDER, aND,

bE USEFUL SOMEHOW.



Browder said:


> omg xenke you are just so paaaaaaaathetic!!!!!!!! trying to b8t me into being your m8sprite on a furry forum by m5king me pity you? Soooooooo lame!!!!!!!!


 
wHAT, i'M TRYING TO SAY,

cAN'T WE BE, fRIENDS?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jul 5, 2011)

D --> I will not tolerate this kind of foolishness
D --> You will cease at once

[[side note: i just did 4 days of hamsteak cosplay at ax. pics in mugshots]]


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> i'M SORRY,
> 
> i'LL TRY HARDER, aND,
> 
> ...



sure why not! friendship is totally the best emotion after all!

And my favorite page. Epically spoliertastic. Love the music and honestly, Karkat's face at the end of it makes me cry damn near everytime.


----------



## Toaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Browder said:


> TO4ST3R YOU'R3 H4TR3D! 1T 1S 4LMOST TOO MUCH FOR M3! S33 MY 3Y3BROWS? TH3Y 4R3 OUT OF CONTROL! >:]  >  :]  >:]


 
NO REALLY. I HAVE A FUCKING QUESTION FOR YOU. HOW THE FUCK DID YOU NOT FALL INTO A PIT OR SOMETHING DURING THE GAME? NO REALLY. WHY ARE THERE SO MANY CRIPPLES IN THE GAME. IS THIS THE FUCKING SPECIAL OLYMPICS? 



Xenke said:


> i'M SORRY,
> 
> i'LL TRY HARDER, aND,
> 
> bE USEFUL SOMEHOW.



YOU KNOW WHEN YOU COULD HAVE BEEN USEFUL? AT THE  START OF THIS ADVENTURE. INSTEAD OF HAVING YOUR BUCKET ON YOUR HEAD ALL  DAY, YOU COULD OF CUT YOUR LEGS OFF SOONER AND MAYBE DONE SOMETHING -- I  DON'T KNOW-- USEFUL.

FUCKING JEGUS.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 5, 2011)

This will always be the best page, mainly because of that amazing song it includes.

I usually like homestuck, though reading through the Problem Sleuth archives did keep me much more entertained. Pisses me off when he updates with 10 wall-of-text chat pages in a row - and this happens way too frequently, unfortunately. Considering that the most recent update falls under this category... *sigh*

It's hard as hell to remember everything that's happening in the comic, too. Considering how long it is, especially... close to 4000 pages now, I think, and shows no signs of ending anytime soon.

Now excuse me while I go practice the windy thing.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jul 5, 2011)

D --> Meanwhile you continue to show us more e%eptional reasons for why you are a terrible leader


----------



## Toaster (Jul 5, 2011)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> D --> Meanwhile you continue to show us more e%eptional reasons for why you are a terrible leader


 
SAYS THE MUSCLE FREAK WHO CAN SHOOT A GOD DAM BOW AND ARROW.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 5, 2011)

Browder said:


> sure why not! friendship is totally the best emotion after all!
> 
> And my favorite page. Epically spoliertastic. Love the music and honestly, Karkat's face at the end of it makes me cry damn near everytime.


 
I'll have to agree that it has my favorite depiction of Karkat thus far. 



Spoiler: and...



Davesprite too.


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

Toaster said:


> NO REALLY. I HAVE A FUCKING QUESTION FOR YOU. HOW THE FUCK DID YOU NOT FALL INTO A PIT OR SOMETHING DURING THE GAME? NO REALLY. WHY ARE THERE SO MANY CRIPPLES IN THE GAME. IS THIS THE FUCKING SPECIAL OLYMPICS?


 
YOU 4R3 JUST SO 4DOR4GRUMPY TOD4Y! D1D SOM3ON3 H4V3 A W1DDL3 SP4T W1TH TH3IR FUTUR3 S3LF? T3LL M3 B3C4US3 TH3 P4RTY-TOWN MUST KNOW! >:]

And serious mod note. This is fun and all, but this cannot be an RP thread. If you want to talk about the comic do so, but you can't post just to RP. Sorry guys.


----------



## Toaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I'll have to agree that it has my favorite depiction of Karkat thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



Davesprite lives, and shows him alive in an even latter panel.



The whole Rp thing is getting old, kind of fast. Normally I type in all caps any ways, though.

On another note, I kind of wish that there was an animated film of the comic. I'm not sure how they would do it, but I still wish that there was one.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 5, 2011)

OH AND THE COSBYTOP.

Jegus I want one so badly. It's just the kind of thing I would actually own.


----------



## Toaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> OH AND THE COSBYTOP.
> 
> Jegus I want one so badly. It's just the kind of thing I would actually own.


 
It would be great to have one, because you know, a person should carry at least five computers around with them at all times.


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

Toaster said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah typing as Terezi took _alot_ of effort. How does Hussie do it? D:

As for an animated film...nah. You'd miss out on the texting. I did here a really good voice audition thing on youtube (even though I think Terezi and John's voices are heinous)



Xenke said:


> OH AND THE COSBYTOP.
> 
> Jegus I want one so badly. It's just the kind of thing I would actually own.



I want the Crosbytop. Just so people will wonder who that douchebag is.


----------



## Toaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Browder said:


> YOU 4R3 JUST SO 4DOR4GRUMPY TOD4Y! D1D SOM3ON3 H4V3 A W1DDL3 SP4T W1TH TH3IR FUTUR3 S3LF? T3LL M3 B3C4US3 TH3 P4RTY-TOWN MUST KNOW! >:]
> 
> And serious mod note. This is fun and all, but this cannot be an RP thread. If you want to talk about the comic do so, but you can't post just to RP. Sorry guys.



I BANNED THAT FUCKING ASSWHOLE FROM THE MEMO. HE'S A HUGE FUCKING BASTARD.

Typing as Karkat is pretty easy. Seeing how I'm just an angry troll by nature. Not to say that his character is generic or anything, I just find it easy to mimic what I already know. As to how she does it, who knows. She's fucking blind. How does she do anything. As for the furry-esk moron with the cat hat, did the clown kill her or what? Because he shows chat logs with Jasperspirt.


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

Toaster said:


> I BANNED THAT FUCKING ASSWHOLE FROM THE MEMO. HE'S A HUGE FUCKING BASTARD.


 
Did you not see the serious mod, note? Last warning. I'd really hate to infract over a thread this awesome. 
you can RP, as long as you content!post as well though.

Edit
Nevermind, edit ninja'd.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 5, 2011)

Browder said:


> I want the Crosbytop. Just so people will wonder who that douchebag is.


 
Who is this douchebag?

Also one of my favorite gags in the comic was all the captchalogue stuff. Ah, back when times were simpler.

And I'd have to say that I'm not much a fan of Doc Scratch, nor anything really involving him in any way. :\


----------



## Toaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Read the edit.

Real Mods check for post edits.


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Who is this douchebag?
> 
> Also one of my favorite gags in the comic was all the captchalogue stuff. Ah, back when times were simpler.
> 
> And I'd have to say that I'm not much a fan of Doc Scratch, nor anything really involving him in any way. :\



You must hate the current Act then. I'm personally a fan of him, but he's not my favorite character. Though recent events have made him slightly more awesome to me.



Toaster said:


> Read the edit.
> 
> Real Mods check for post edits.


uMMM, wELLL i tHINK tHAT yOU'RE a mEAN pERSON, pROBABLY.


----------



## Toaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Who is this douchebag?
> 
> Also one of my favorite gags in the comic was all the captchalogue stuff. Ah, back when times were simpler.
> 
> And I'd have to say that I'm not much a fan of Doc Scratch, nor anything really involving him in any way. :\



He sort of ruins the comic, because he takes away from the silliness that the comic seems to generate.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 5, 2011)

Browder said:


> You must hate the current Act then. I'm personally a fan of him, but he's not my favorite character. Though recent events have made him slightly more awesome to me.


 
Yea... I'm kind of waiting for everything to move along. Then again, I've noticed I like the earlier half of the comic more so than later parts.


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

Toaster said:


> He sort of ruins the comic, because he takes away from the silliness that the comic seems to generate.


 
I must admit that I'm a bit of a symbolism nerd though so this panel is one of my favorites,


----------



## Toaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Yea... I'm kind of waiting for everything to move along. Then again, I've noticed I like the earlier half of the comic more so than later parts.


 
I wonder when this damn thing will end.


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Yea... I'm kind of waiting for everything to move along. Then again, I've noticed I like the earlier half of the comic more so than later parts.


I'm not sure. I love me some epic plots and grimdarkness so from my perspective everything just gets better and better.



Toaster said:


> I wonder when this damn thing will end.


It's only a little over two  years old though. It's got at least two more.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 5, 2011)

Browder said:


> I'm not sure. I love me some epic plots and grimdarkness so from my perspective everything just gets better and better.


 
Oh, I like how the plot has developed, and I still find it enjoyable, it's just for some reason I'm not nearly as immersed as a was near the beginning. I feel like the characters have been made distant (probably due to the amount of characters at this point), where as before I felt more connected with them.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 5, 2011)

What is Homestuck, exactly?

I want to search it but I worry it will just be another My Little Pony for me.


----------



## Ley (Jul 5, 2011)

i just

i'm not getting what it is


----------



## Conker (Jul 5, 2011)

I fucking love Homestuck; however, I refuse to read more than the OP of this post because I only read Homestuck once a week and do not want spoilers. Good day gentletrolls.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 5, 2011)

This thread made my head implode.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 5, 2011)

I just wanted to chime in and say I _really_ dislike the character designs I've seen from this comic.

I don't really know anything about it but I'm completely turned off of it because I just don't like the character designs. :/


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 5, 2011)

God you people are annoying


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

I personally like Aradia and Dave's voices in this.



greg-the-fox said:


> God you people are annoying


 
Haha, you should see us on /co/.



Commiecomrade said:


> What is Homestuck, exactly?



It's a scifi oriented webcomic with so many fucking paradoxes it's not even funny.

Homestuck is sort of geared towards older audiences rather than children. Not because it's mature or anything, just because younger audiences wouldn't understand the logic Homestuck uses.


----------



## Toaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I personally like Aradia and Dave's voices in this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

It's starting to get a little long winded and convoluted, however. I personally don't mind reading all the chat logs, but he needs to ease up on how long there are.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 5, 2011)

SPOILERS HO.



Spoiler



I just got done being an archive-reader in early May (god damn I miss  that, waiting for updates sucks), and I don't understand this business  about the pesterlogs being too long? They almost seem shorter than usual  to me, barring this last update, and less frequent than in, say, Act 4.  Maybe I'm biased though, I really like the pesterlogs. The art can be  gorgeous at times (especially since the shift to near-perpetual hero  mode), but it's in the dialog that the characters really shine, for me.

Anyway Tavros is favorite if that's isn't obvious. Shame he appears to be dead and out of the story. 




Toaster said:


> As for the furry-esk moron with the cat hat, did the clown kill her or what? Because he shows chat logs with Jasperspirt.


 Time shenanigans. What we're seeing in those panels is Nepeta from a few hours ago, before everything went hiveshit maggots--even if she had survived, she should have a broken wrist and would be missing her hat. Just because it's Nepeta a few hours ago doesn't mean that it's Jaspersprite a few hours ago as well, though; remember that Trollian allows them to talk to the kids (sprite in this case) at any point on their timeline.


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> SPOILERS HO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't understand all the Tavros and Nepeta love. Tavros sort of annoys me (except for when Vriska is hurting him) and Nepeta is kind of just a bland character to me. HALP FAF. I'm a defective  Homestuck fan.


----------



## Riley (Jul 5, 2011)

Problem Sleuth was better, because it actually fucking went somewhere and had an end.  Homestuck is 3 times as long as PS and all Hussie's done is retell the beginning 4 times with different sets of identical characters.

I stopped reading right when the trolls showed up because I didn't have the time to sit around and read 5 MS Word doc-length pages of weird syntax 7 times a day.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 5, 2011)

CAPS


----------



## Xenke (Jul 5, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Tavros is favorite if that's isn't obvious. Shame he appears to be dead and out of the story.


 
Yea, I know. It make me sad too. :c



Browder said:


> I don't understand all the Tavros and Nepeta love. Tavros sort of annoys me (except for when Vriska is hurting him) and Nepeta is kind of just a bland character to me. HALP FAF. I'm a defective  Homestuck fan.


 
Tavros is DA BOMB.

I don't like Nepeta at all though. Strange because she does all those cat puns. I do appreciate the fish puns more though.



Riley said:


> I stopped reading right when the trolls showed up because I didn't have the time to sit around and read 5 MS Word doc-length pages of weird syntax 7 times a day.


 
In the beginning with the trolls, it's pretty dense, I'll admit. But if I recall it was necessary to give you the proper backstory of all of the less dense (and more awesome) stuff that came after it. If I recall, where you stopped was where I stopped when I started reading at college.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 5, 2011)

Browder said:


> I don't understand all the Tavros and Nepeta love. Tavros sort of annoys me (except for when Vriska is hurting him) and Nepeta is kind of just a bland character to me. HALP FAF. I'm a defective  Homestuck fan.


 I'm a very parental/protective type so woobies like Tav always pull my heartstrings. I'm also on a fast-track to be disabled myself, so, lots of empathy there. I'm not actually a big Nep fan (though I don't dislike her, and sometimes she's very cute), I was jut explaining the situation.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> god damn I miss  that, waiting for updates sucks


 
Oh sweet Jesus, this. I hated being behind, but in a way, I liked reading it for the first time. I'm reading Hivebent for the second time and it's just not giving the same effect.



Browder said:


> I don't understand all the Tavros and Nepeta love. Tavros sort of annoys me (except for when Vriska is hurting him) and Nepeta is kind of just a bland character to me. HALP FAF. I'm a defective  Homestuck fan.


 
I don't really like Tavros as much as I hate Vriska. As for Nepeta, not only is she my patron troll... but she was the second Homestuck character I've ever seen (the first being Karkat). She has some sort of connection to to that time where Homestuck was, and I quote, "that one thing I knew nothing about but liked for some reason".


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 5, 2011)

Ahahaha Vriska is my patron troll, I laughed when I noticed that coincidence. She's also my boyfriend's patron _and_ close to being his favorite, though he has a hard time picking. He certainly acts the most like her, and I act the most like Tav. Ahaha, this relationship is doomed. 

I actually like Vriska though, even if she's not my favorite. She's complex and fun to read about. She's also got some excellent character music, holy shit, "She's a Sp8der" is awesome.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I actually like Vriska though, even if she's not my favorite. She's complex and fun to read about. She's also got some excellent character music, holy shit, "She's a Sp8der" is awesome.


 
I know. She'd definitely be my favorite if she were just a little less of a cunt to Tav. ;F;

But I'm stuck with this bipolar geek being my favorite.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 5, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I know. She'd definitely be my favorite if she were just a little less of a cunt to Tav. ;F;


 Yeah. If we ever see more of the ancestors, I'd really like to see just a panel or two about Mindfang and the Summoner. It'd be nice to see a version of Vriska/Tavros that _isn_'t horrible and sad, if such a thing exists.


----------



## Azure (Jul 5, 2011)

What the hell is this crap even?


----------



## Conker (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh. My favorite character is totally Gamzee, followed by Karkat. Both of those guys bring the lulz on. I have a Gamzee wallpaper for my computer, where's doin his evil face. SO AWESOME


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 5, 2011)

Azure said:


> What the hell is this crap even?


 A comic that you apparently haven't read? Why would you expect to understand without having read it? P:

Here's the first page if you want to read it. It's very long and starts slow, but quite entertaining the action really picks up in Act 3ish. The characters Sollux and I are discussing don't show up for a couple thousand pages though, but really the kids are just as fun to read about.


----------



## Azure (Jul 5, 2011)

Is it like, internet humor or something?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 5, 2011)

On behalf of all Estonians and Latvians, the names of the trolls are mildly offensive, for being Estonian and Latvian-esque.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 5, 2011)

Azure said:


> Is it like, internet humor or something?


 Mmm, not really. It does have some internet/vidya humor jokes in it, but it's not a Penny Arcade knock-off or something, it's very complex and has a real story. Starts out being about some kids playing a new videogame, turns into a writhing mass of time travel shenanigans and logical paradoxes. Features demons, fairies, pirates, vampires, elder gods, and robots non-ironically. Here, read this, it's a quick summary.


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I don't really like Tavros as much as I hate Vriska. As for Nepeta, not only is she my patron troll... but she was the second Homestuck character I've ever seen (the first being Karkat). She has some sort of connection to to that time where Homestuck was, and I quote, "that one thing I knew nothing about but liked for some reason".


 Actually Sollux is my patron troll, but I just _barely_ missed having Tavros as mine. After reading Homestuck, I'm glad I got Sollux. He's a good character though I'd wish I read more about his exact relationship with Aradia.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 5, 2011)

My patron troll is Terezi.

J34LOUS MUCH

1 THOUGHT SO >:]


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> My patron troll is Terezi.
> 
> J34LOUS MUCH
> 
> 1 THOUGHT SO >:]


H8 h8 h8 h8 h8 h8 h8 h8!!!!!!!! Terezi is mine of you keep Ophiuchus in mind, though. >:::

(Yes I jelly.)


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 5, 2011)

if i was a homestuck troll i would be the cat girl

or the saggittarius guy because im sagittarius B)


----------



## Xenke (Jul 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> if i was a homestuck troll i would be the cat girl
> 
> or the saggittarius guy because im sagittarius B)


 
MUSCLE BEASTS!

He creeps me out. :c


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 5, 2011)

What's HOMESTUCK?

Edit: I clicked the link, I don't get it.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> MUSCLE BEASTS!
> 
> He creeps me out. :c


 i wish there were such things as muscle cats
[yt]eQBTddhe_Is[/yt]


----------



## Xenke (Jul 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i wish there were such things as muscle cats


 
They would sound like this.
[yt]phT0h3RO8Ng[/yt]


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> MUSCLE BEASTS!
> 
> He creeps me out. :c


Equius is my boyfriends other favorite troll, tied with Vriska! I've got a keeper. 



Shark_the_raptor said:


> What's HOMESTUCK?


 Read this.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> My patron troll is Terezi.
> 
> J34LOUS MUCH
> 
> 1 THOUGHT SO >:]


 
I very jelly. She's my second favorite character.

My two favorite characters are the troll cops. Fucking nice.

weeeoooo weeeoooo



Shark_the_raptor said:


> What's HOMESTUCK?
> 
> Edit: I clicked the link, I don't get it.


 
Please... read the entire thread. It's been explained at least twice. Long story short, it's a badass paradox webcomic.


----------



## Vriska (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh gooooooood, why did I just now notice this thread?

Where has it 8een allllllll this time?

edit;

Also, I'd like to say that Eridan is my patron troll.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn, we need to get some kids in here.


----------



## Vriska (Jul 5, 2011)

Awwwwwwww yeah.


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Damn, we need to get some kids in here.


 
nah im too cool for this furry shit. ive got enough feathery assholes all lodged up deep in my cool kid derriere without some crow-dude trying to yiff me. get jade to deal with that since shes practically neck deep in manthro-chap taint everyday when shes not being raised by her demon-dog.   

And in case you couldn't tell, Dave is my favorite. It makes me sad that whenever people audition for him, they get my head-voice for him wrong.


----------



## Vriska (Jul 5, 2011)

Browder said:


> nah im too cool for this furry shit. ive got enough feathery assholes all lodged up deep in my cool kid derriere without some crow-dude trying to yiff me. get jade to deal with that since shes practically neck deep in manthro-chap taint everyday when shes not being raised by her demon-dog.
> 
> And in case you couldn't tell, Dave is my favorite. It makes me sad that whenever people audition for him, they get my head-voice for him wrong.


 
Dave is my favorite kid, too.

Actually, I think Dave might be almost everyone's favorite kid.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 5, 2011)

Comic and thread needs more Maplehoof.

Discuss.


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Comic and thread needs more Maplehoof.
> 
> Discuss.


 
Secret Homestuck page is secret. And hilarious.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Damn, we need to get some kids in here.


 
Guardians too.

I'm waiting for a Bro.


----------



## Vriska (Jul 5, 2011)

Browder said:


> Secret Homestuck page is secret. And hilarious.


 I think this has just made my night.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 5, 2011)

Browder said:


> Secret Homestuck page is secret. And hilarious.


 
I love that page so much. i must've played it again and again. Probably close to 50 times at least.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

You know what? I think because of this thread, all the avatars in FAF would be either Homestuck related, MLP related, or just "your shitty fursona" related. Only then would this site truly be the definition of cancer.


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

Vriska said:


> Dave is my favorite kid, too.
> 
> Actually, I think Dave might be almost everyone's favorite kid.


I dunno. Rose and John do all they can to give him a run for his money in awesomeness. I was never a huge fan of Jade though. I've never hated and like her quite a lot but until she started inteacting with Karkat she was just sorta sub-par for me.



Sollux said:


> Guardians too.
> 
> I'm waiting for a Bro.


 Bro is too memetically awesome to be my favorite. I'm going to have to go with Rose's mom just for the war of passive-agressivity. That whole section literally made me lol for a good ten minutes. 

Best exile is WV. Just because he's so cute and sad.



Sollux said:


> You know what? I think because of this thread, all  the avatars in FAF would be either Homestuck related, MLP related, or  just "your shitty fursona" related. Only then would this site truly be  the definition of cancer.


 Not mine. 

Mine comes from another geeky/shitty fandom. :V


----------



## Vriska (Jul 5, 2011)

Browder said:


> I dunno. Rose and John do all they can to give him a run for his money in awesomeness. I was never a huge fan of Jade though. I've never hated and like her quite a lot but until she started inteacting with Karkat she was just sorta sub-par for me.


 
In order, i'd have to say that Dave is my first favorite, then it's rose, then john and then jade.

Rose became my second favorite when she started interacting with Kanaya, dunno why though.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 5, 2011)

Also, my favorite kid is Rose, and my favorite guardian Rose's mom.

neigh.


----------



## Vriska (Jul 5, 2011)

My favorite Guardian is Bro.

Hands down the best.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

My favorite kid is Dave and my favorite guardian is Bro. Not only are they badass, which they fail at failing at, but the Land of Heat and Clockwork is just too awesome. By the way... LOHOC is my favorite planet/ land/ whatever.


----------



## Vriska (Jul 5, 2011)

Sollux said:


> My favorite kid is Dave and my favorite guardian is Bro. Not only are they badass, which they fail at failing at, but the Land of Heat and Clockwork is just too awesome.


 
Oh gog yes, they're so freakin badass.

What if the land of heat and clockwork is the land of badasses?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 5, 2011)

SPEAKING OF MAPLEHOOF. She got a secret bonus track on Price of Oblivion. Here. 

For me, the kids go John > Jade = Rose > Dave. Ah ha. Not that I dislike Dave or anything, I don't think I really dislike any of the characters, he just doesn't stick out much fer me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

Vriska said:


> Oh gog yes, they're so freakin badass.
> 
> What if the land of heat and clockwork is the land of badasses?


 
Too redundant. :U


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

Vriska said:


> My favorite Guardian is Bro.
> 
> Hands down the best.


 Bec is kind of hilarious to me, since the comic implies that he does not give a damn about the other kids or even the rest of paradox space as long as it protects Jade. If you read him like that, he's kind of a jerk, but that makes him better.

Oh and when we were posting our favorite pages I forgot about this one before I posted.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

Favorite page? FAVORITE PAGE?! *THIS IS MY FAVORITE FUCKING PAGE!!*


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

I suppose I have to be the one to start a new topic. What troll shares your personality? I think I identify with Tavros. I've always been quiet and unable to speak my mind in public. Plus, my fursona has no legs, so that sorta fits I guess.

Yes. Believe it or not, I'm hardly like Sollux at all... besides the fact that I think I look like him the most out of the other trolls.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 5, 2011)

I just downloaded a nice little extension for chrome so I can know almost instantly when the comic is updated. I'M SO EXCITED.

Also, pages I enjoyed:
MAIL.
Oh god
Lol, oh _Jade_

Those are just some that I bookmarked on my laptop though, I'm sure there are many more.

And the troll I most identify with is... ummm... gee, I'm not sure, I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> MAIL.


 
MAAAIILL!!!

For some reason, drunk voice actors talking for Homestuck characters struck me as "chuckle-worthy".


----------



## Xenke (Jul 5, 2011)

Also I've decided I'm most like Kanaya. :I

Helpfulness (meddling), aesthetics, etc, yep, that's as close to me as any of the trolls get. :I


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

I think next halloween I'll dress up like Bro. Bro or Gamzee. See how many people will recognize them. I've never met a Homestuckfag irl.

hOnK : o)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 5, 2011)

In case nobody has said it yet: Jaspersprite and Nepeta OTP


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 5, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I suppose I have to be the one to start a new topic. What troll shares your personality?


 Ahahaha, this sounds awful since he's also my favorite, but Tavros. Good with animals, physical disability, self-confidence issues, hesitating speech, plays games for girls. I even wear sandals all the time. I'm just older and slightly wiser and didn't have a spider8itch around to ruin me when I was too young to recover. T'boyfriend is weirdly similar to Vriska though; we'd already been in a relationship for some time when I started reading HS, I was so full of wat. 

Bit o' Kayana in there too but it's not as obvious. I'm a meddler. Very protective.



Hateful Bitch said:


> In case nobody has said it yet: Jaspersprite and Nepeta OTP


Jaspersprite<3Nepeta furrefur


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> In case nobody has said it yet: Jaspersprite and Nepeta OTP


 
JS: Meow
AC: :33 < meow
JS: Meow
AC: :33 < meow
JS: Meow
AC: :33 < meow
JS: Squirt


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 5, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I suppose I have to be the one to start a new topic. What troll shares your personality?


 
Can't really think of any I feel similar to. Except maybe Terezi. Big maybe though.
But I do know someone who is so much like Jade.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 5, 2011)

These comics: http://www.mspaintadventures.com/sweetbroandhellajeff/archive/006.jpg
http://www.mspaintadventures.com/sweetbroandhellajeff/archive/015.jpg

Make more sense to me than Homestuck. I lterally don't understand it.

I like this guy because he looks like my friend Davis
http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20101027044213/mspaintadventures/images/e/e8/Dave_Strider.png

mmm who i
mmmm always hit on cause hes so fine


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I like this guy because he looks like my friend Davis
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20101027044213/mspaintadventures/images/e/e8/Dave_Strider.png


 
Your friend has white hair and always wears shades?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 5, 2011)

Some folks interpret Dave has having blond hair. P: Some sort of mental fill-in, I suppose, like thinking of the kids as having peach colored skin instead of totally white skin.


----------



## Toaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Jack Noir > Everyone else.

Not much else to say on the matter.


----------



## iconmaster (Jul 5, 2011)

I really wish we heard more on The Felts; they are all cool dudes.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 5, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Your friend has white hair and always wears shades?


 
yes
http://i54.tinypic.com/ofq6n7.jpg


----------



## Xenke (Jul 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> yes
> http://i54.tinypic.com/ofq6n7.jpg


 
D4V3
D4V3
TH1S 1S YOU
http://i56.tinypic.com/292o4mw.jpg


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 6, 2011)

Xenke said:


> D4V3
> D4V3
> TH1S 1S YOU
> http://i56.tinypic.com/292o4mw.jpg


 
what is that??


----------



## Xenke (Jul 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> what is that??


 
Parody of this


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 6, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Parody of this


 idk what that is either
wtf is these things drawn on


----------



## Xenke (Jul 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> idk what that is either
> wtf is these things drawn on


 
Does it matter?

All I know is that it's N1C3!

H3LL FUCKING Y3S


----------



## Browder (Jul 6, 2011)

Person I'm most like ...

Vriska ,unfortunately. Competent but prone to great overcompensation and hubris to the point of disaster. Think I'm much cooler than I actually am. Have a mild complexity addiction when it comes to planning. 

This isn't really perfect though. I like to think that I'm not cruel. Or homicidal.


And Clayton, just start the comic then use the hit the blue text on the bottom of the screen to keep on reading. If you want to stop, hit 'save game' and pick up where you left off later but hitting 'load game' . It really isn't that hard.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 6, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Does it matter?
> 
> All I know is that it's N1C3!
> 
> H3LL FUCKING Y3S


 THESE ARE SLICK


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> yes
> http://i54.tinypic.com/ofq6n7.jpg


 
Holy fuck he does look a lot like Dave.



Ad Hoc said:


> Some folks interpret Dave has having blond hair.


 
As do I. I was just being a smartass.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 6, 2011)

When I first discovered the art tastes of the troll I share a zodiac sign with (Equius) I said "aw, dammit" out loud.  Fucking FURRIES.

Still better than being a Juggalo, though.


----------



## Browder (Jul 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> When I first discovered the art tastes of the troll I share a zodiac sign with (Equius) I said "aw, dammit" out loud.  Fucking FURRIES.
> 
> Still better than being a Juggalo, though.


 In your defense the comic gives you a 1/6 of having a furry patron troll and a 1/4 chance if you count Terezi and her Dragon obsession.

But I got Sollux~


----------



## Xenke (Jul 6, 2011)

Browder said:


> But I got Sollux~


 
Neeerdddddd.

When will there be more comic? I want more comic. I'm not used to waiting dammit!


----------



## Billythe44th (Jul 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> When I first discovered the art tastes of the troll I share a zodiac sign with (Equius) I said "aw, dammit" out loud.  Fucking FURRIES.


 
Equius and his mammal fetish were freaking hilarious, especially after I started to see troll porn on FA. Humans to not beat off to Equius- Equius beats off to humans.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 6, 2011)

Xenke said:


> When will there be more comic? I want more comic. I'm not used to waiting dammit!


 Augh yes. I miss being an archive-reader so much. Considering only reading it once a month, but then I would have to block all my Homestuck friends since they're all spoiler-happy as shit.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> mmm who i


 
Hellooo Equius~


----------



## Vriska (Jul 6, 2011)

Browder said:


> But I got Sollux~


 Not as great as a genocidal crossdressing sea dweller, but still great.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> When I first discovered the art tastes of the troll I share a zodiac sign with (Equius) I said "aw, dammit" out loud.  Fucking FURRIES.


 
You think that's bad? I'm a Leo. I got the OTHER furfag.
*shudder*

On a lighter note, my minecraft LOHAC is turning out pretty good. If I finish it soon, I'll start making the fifteen other ones... starting with LOBAF. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Jw (Jul 6, 2011)

I am a Homestuck nerd. I even made an old Homestuck avatar at one point.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5245131/

THIS IS HORSESHIT

CLICK THAT LINK. YOU CLICK THAT LINK THIS INSTANT.

Also I think Terezi is my fave troll. Extra coolness with her having my Zodiac sign too.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 6, 2011)

Sollux said:


> You think that's bad? I'm a Leo. I got the OTHER furfag.
> *shudder*


 
Aw, c'mon.  She's adorable.  Batshit, but adorable.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 6, 2011)

Jw said:


> I am a Homestuck nerd. I even made an old Homestuck avatar at one point.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5245131/
> 
> ...


 
Patron troll buddies~


----------



## Jw (Jul 6, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Patron troll buddies~


 
I figure I left him hanging long enough...
Relevent


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I tried reading the series, but it just doesn't seem to capture my attention. I left off when I got to naming the girl. Is there a certain point I can skip up to?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 6, 2011)

Evandeskunk said:


> Well, I tried reading the series, but it just doesn't seem to capture my attention. I left off when I got to naming the girl. Is there a certain point I can skip up to?


 Mmm, I guess the action really gets going late Act 3/early Act 4 (you'd be going through the intermission though, unless you skipped it). Some people skip to Act 5, which is where the trolls come in. But, no, not really. You'll miss a bunch of important stuff and get really confused. I don't recommend it, if it's not for you, it's not for you.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 6, 2011)

Evandeskunk said:


> Well, I tried reading the series, but it just doesn't seem to capture my attention. I left off when I got to naming the girl. Is there a certain point I can skip up to?


 
No. It would be incredibly foolish to skip even seemingly pointless pages. If you aren't a patient person, then just give up and read something else. You obviously aren't since you started complaining after _Rose's_ introduction. I mean goddamn...

By the way, turns out making a giant brain in minecraft is pretty tough. I'm going to start making Karkat's Land of Pulse and Haze, since it seems easier.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 6, 2011)

I started reading over the persterlog, it seems pretty interesting so far. Will keep reading later; for now, TO JEOPARDY (and apple pie a la mode)!

EDIT: I realize how vague my first sentence is, suffice it to say that it was the first instance when it comes up.

Anyway, the comic is proving to be quite funny, I'll continue reading it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 6, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Anyway, the comic is proving to be quite funny, I'll continue reading it.


 
The comedy is just filler. The actual story is much better.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 6, 2011)

Sollux said:


> The comedy is just filler. The actual story is much better.


 The story's interesting so far. I just like comedy 'cause it hits fairly close to my nerdiness.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't die on me you goddamn thread.

My LOHAC map so far.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay I started reading this comic.. game.. thing.. whatever the hell it is because im genuinely curious

and i gotta say, its actually pretty funny. my fave parts so far are the bro magazine about the guy falling down steps and breaking his thumb and "fred savage has a really punchable face"

lmao

LOL THE BIG GIFT IS A GIANT CLOWN


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm really enjoying the story so far, and the data structure jokes aren't getting old either (big plus). Going to continue reading tomorrow when I have some downtime between games or the call of RL. Anyway, I guess this is another webcomic to put on the stack [FILO of course ].


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

The story so far is actually pretty interesting. I'm at a part where he just dumped the ashes on the sprite.. thing

"EB: and now on top of that i think i'm being haunted by my dead grandma!
TG: huh
TG: for real
EB: yeah, it's true but i'll talk to you later about it!
TG: i think i could drop some sick rhymes about all this"

AHHAH


"You collect WEIRD DEAD THINGS PRESERVED IN VARIOUS WAYS."

A man after my own heart.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 9, 2011)

How come nobody tells me about these giant updates?


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> How come nobody tells me about these giant updates?


what


----------



## Takun (Jul 9, 2011)

New update was awesome.


----------



## Browder (Jul 9, 2011)

Takun said:


> New update was awesome.


 Incredibly sad too. Once you find out the truth about what's going on with John you just know the rest of the conversation's going to be pretty tragic for both people.


----------



## Conker (Jul 9, 2011)

God, the new set of updates was just amazing. I never thought I'd get emotionally attached to a webcomic or the characters within, but here we go. :[

What I really want to know is how Andrew planned all this shit out. Some random stuff just winds up not being random. It's crazy. He's either some god damn genius or just really lucky or some crazy mix of the two. I mean, Homestuck has a pretty complex plot and a fuckton of characters, yet he makes it all work just so masterfully. I want to meet him and shake his hand :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 9, 2011)

I hate Vriska...

... why do I like her so much, though?

inb4 anything having to do with troll romance.


----------



## Conker (Jul 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I hate Vriska...
> 
> ... why do I like her so much, though?
> 
> inb4 anything having to do with troll romance.


 I feel the same way about her. I like that her character has some depth, but she's really a bitch. But by being a bitch, I find her amusing when not nauseating. I DO NOT GET IT

Why is she not in your sig?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 9, 2011)

Conker said:


> Why is she not in your sig?


 
She was. She was just dressed in her god tier outfit.

Changing my sig now. Gotta show some support for LOBAF.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 9, 2011)

Arg, I saw the words "giant update" and skipped the rest of the thread. I'M STUCK ON MY PHONE OUT OF TOWN, I WANT TO SEE THIS SHIT.

So not fair.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 9, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Arg, I saw the words "giant update" and skipped the rest of the thread. I'M STUCK ON MY PHONE OUT OF TOWN, I WANT TO SEE THIS SHIT.
> 
> So not fair.


 
WANT ME TO TELL YOU WHAT HAPPENED TO GAMZEE?

'Twas nothing at all.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

you guys don't give out spoilers

im around some part with some fuckin blue forest
and idk
some messenger bitch in the blue forest is talking to an imp
DONT GIVE OU SPOILERS.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> you guys don't give out spoilers
> 
> im around some part with some fuckin blue forest
> and idk
> ...


 
I'll try to keep my mouth shut. :I

But really, I'm glad you're motivated to read this, Clayton.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I'll try to keep my mouth shut. :I
> 
> But really, I'm glad you're motivated to read this, Clayton.


i dont 100% understand it, the whole time shit is confusing to me, but i like the puppets
ahahah
the fucking puppets.

When Dave shoves the puppet down the garbage disposal, its nose flies off onto the counter, and the brother speeds by as a black blur and snatches it
hahaha


----------



## Conker (Jul 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I'll try to keep my mouth shut. :I
> 
> But really, I'm glad you're motivated to read this, Clayton.


 As will I, regarding spoilers. 

I only read Homestuck on Friday's now to give Andrew some time to update it enough where I'll be engaged for a good ten or more minutes. I like to read for long periods of time :3 So I'd appreciate a spoilerfree thread as well, or just spoiler tags. I know this forum has them.

I'm glad you're giving it a go Clayton. My bro had to kinda force me to look at it, but once I got a few hundred pages in, I was hooked. I can't get anyone I know to read it though, which is a shame. It's really a good story.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i dont 100% understand it, the whole time shit is confusing to me, but i like the puppets
> ahahah
> the fucking puppets.
> 
> ...


 
Trust me, it will only get more confusing. Motherfucking paradoxes galore.

Listening to the Alternia album for the first time finally. So far, Aradia's and Karkat's songs are the only ones I really like.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm finding it intriguing how they catch you up on the story a bit in a  pseudo-GameFAQ guide. I've been going to that site for about as long as I've had web presence. I have to say it's a great plot device and I can't wait to read more.


----------



## Ekho (Jul 9, 2011)

I should probably re-read Act 5-2, I've been scanning the logs too much  instead of reading them.  I feel a bit confused since I finished going  through the archive (around when Jade got to LOFAF).  

I also wonder when this act will wrap up?  Seems like it's lasted forever.


----------



## Browder (Jul 9, 2011)

Ekho said:


> I should probably re-read Act 5-2, I've been scanning the logs too much  instead of reading them.  I feel a bit confused since I finished going  through the archive (around when Jade got to LOFAF).
> 
> I also wonder when this act will wrap up?  Seems like it's lasted forever.


 
Yeah this is a loooong act. Not that I'm complaining because it just seems to get better and better. Still onwards for something new.

I love how the newer readers are in it mostly for the humor and don't realize that they'll be addicted to the plot itself once it comes in full force.


----------



## Billythe44th (Jul 10, 2011)

Remember: no matter how chaotic the story gets, it always follows its own internal rules. Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 10, 2011)

Ekho said:


> I should probably re-read Act 5-2, I've been scanning the logs too much  instead of reading them.  I feel a bit confused since I finished going  through the archive (around when Jade got to LOFAF).
> 
> I also wonder when this act will wrap up?  Seems like it's lasted forever.


 
I read all of Homestuck twice and there's still stuff I'm just now getting. Trust me when I say that EVERY PESTERLOG IS IMPORTANT.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

ahhaha i don't like the Intermission scenes but the Eggs + Biscuits oven & timer thing...

ahahhahaa wat

Yeah, is that whole itnermission thing important to the HS plot at all?

EDIT:
the egg is now in a nest made of shitty swords and soft puppet ass


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ahhaha i don't like the Intermission scenes but the Eggs + Biscuits oven & timer thing...
> 
> ahahhahaa wat
> 
> Yeah, is that whole itnermission thing important to the HS plot at all?


 
Not very important... but why would you want to skip the Midnight Crew?


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Not very important... but why would you want to skip the Midnight Crew?


 Because it's almost as confusing as HS

Also, teal-text bitch's typing and l3tt3rs are giving me a damn headache


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Because it's almost as confusing as HS
> 
> Also, teal-text bitch's typing and l3tt3rs are giving me a damn headache


 
Heheh... just wait till you get to Hivebent.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Heheh... just wait till you get to Hivebent.


 
im at this
http://www.mspaintadventures.com/storyfiles/hs2/01560_2.gif
ahahaaahaaaaa WAT


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 10, 2011)

I find it weird that I get nostalgic looking at the older pages. I only started reading Homestuck April 2011.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I find it weird that I get nostalgic looking at the older pages. I only started reading Homestuck April 2011.


damn i prolly got a long ways to go eh


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes. The current page is 5835.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Yes. The current page is 5835.


 im on what looks like... p. 3490


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> im on what looks like... p. 3490


 
Don't think you're halfway there. From that point on, the pesterlogs are longer and harder to understand.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Don't think you're halfway there. From that point on, the pesterlogs are longer and harder to understand.


 yeah they really are







DAVE: hey
DAVESPRITE: sup


----------



## Browder (Jul 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> DAVE: hey
> DAVESPRITE: sup


 Yeah, that was one was a shocker. Shit get's crazy.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

Browder said:


> Yeah, that was one was a shocker. Shit get's crazy.


Hahah i liked calsprite


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Hahah i liked calsprite


 
What

No

Shit

Shutï»¿ up

Goddammit

Shut

The

Fuck

Up


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> What
> 
> No
> 
> ...


 
HEE HEE HAA HAA HOO HOO


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 10, 2011)

Clay, will you think of me when Sollux appears in the series? I think you will.


----------



## Browder (Jul 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> What
> 
> No
> 
> ...


 
[spoiler='""]Get's a good callback with Jadesprite. I love how he remembers all of his old jokes.[/spoiler]


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Clay, will you think of me when Sollux appears in the series? I think you will.


 
definitely

/quivers foam proboscis at you


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 10, 2011)

_*GOGOGO MAPLEHOOF*_

For whatever reason, this is still my favorite. Probably because "*NEIGH*"


----------



## Ekho (Jul 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I read all of Homestuck twice and there's still stuff I'm just now getting. Trust me when I say that EVERY PESTERLOG IS IMPORTANT.



Oh god, I don't think I ever got through those memos, they wouldn't end D:

Maybe I'll try this though, once I've finished re-reading Problem Sleuth again.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 10, 2011)

Ekho said:


> Oh god, I don't think I ever got through those memos, they wouldn't end D:
> 
> Maybe I'll try this though, once I've finished re-reading Problem Sleuth again.


 
Oh god, the memos were so confusing.

Suddenly Karkats... thousands of them.


----------



## Browder (Jul 10, 2011)

Honestly I don;t think I've ever really been confused by this comic, except for the bits that the comic intentionally makes confusing. You just have to think of it more like a novel with pictures or a playscript to get in the right mindset to read it and not skim.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 10, 2011)

Browder said:


> Honestly I don;t think I've ever really been confused by this comic, except for the bits that the comic intentionally makes confusing. You just have to think of it more like a novel with pictures or a playscript to get in the right mindset to read it and not skim.


 
I get confused because I've both ADD and a low IQ.

Actually, I have a high IQ... I'm just an idiot.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

This little part where the author explains it all makes it a ton easier to understand


"Actually, I have a high IQ... I'm just an idiot. "
lmfao what


----------



## Ekho (Jul 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> This little part where the author explains it all makes it a ton easier to understand



Yeah, there's several of these along the way.  Can't remember when the last one was off the top of my head.  I'll probably just end up re-reading everything instead of looking for them though.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

"John prepared a package for each of his three friends, whose 13th birthdays were December 1st (Jade)"

OMG ME TOO! ME AND JADE HAVE THE SAME BDAY! And we also like animals and think the crows are cute


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> "Actually, I have a high IQ... I'm just an idiot. "
> lmfao what


 
rimshot.avi


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> rimshot.avi


rimjob.jpg


lol cal is wearing a mother fucking nightgown

This is where I am right now
http://www.mspaintadventures.com/storyfiles/hs2/01847.gif
Look at all that garbage lmao, and the smuppet sitting on the statue's nose


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

ok im further now
at first I thought the teal bitch's text was braindamage enducing [it is], this faygo drinking clown fag takes the cake
Are there any worse ones coming up? I can take the rest, but teal and clown are making me want to just save the game and walk away

http://www.mspaintadventures.com/?s=6&p=003924
You've got to be shitting me.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ok im further now
> at first I thought the teal bitch's text was braindamage enducing [it is], this faygo drinking clown fag takes the cake
> Are there any worse ones coming up? I can take the rest, but teal and clown are making me want to just save the game and walk away
> 
> ...


 F-EF---ERI )(AS TH--E WORST ON-----E, GLUB. 38)

(Not sure if I'm doing that quite right, god I hated the Feferi logs. Luckily she doesn't show up much.)


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> F-EF---ERI )(AS TH--E WORST ON-----E, GLUB. 38)
> 
> (Not sure if I'm doing that quite right, god I hated the Feferi logs. Luckily she doesn't show up much.)


 
uughhh plleeaseee noooo
i havent seen that one yet


----------



## Xenke (Jul 10, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> F-EF---ERI )(AS TH--E WORST ON-----E, GLUB. 38)
> 
> (Not sure if I'm doing that quite right, god I hated the Feferi logs. Luckily she doesn't show up much.)


 
GaMzEeS lOgS aRe ThE wOrSt FoR mE
tHeY aRe AlMoSt UnReAdAbLe

Seriously, every single time I break the words into meaningless pieces. AdOrAbLe becomes "ad or ab le", which doesn't mean SHIT.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

Xenke said:


> GaMzEeS lOgS aRe ThE wOrSt FoR mE
> tHeY aRe AlMoSt UnReAdAbLe
> 
> Seriously, every single time I break the words into meaningless pieces. AdOrAbLe becomes "ad or ab le", which doesn't mean SHIT.


 I think his are more readable than teal-bitch


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 10, 2011)

The only ones I had prolonged problems with were Feferi and, to a lesser extent, Sollux. The others I got used to very quickly, barely notice 'em anymore. 

Eridan's type quirk is my favorite, especially after seeing this fanvid. (wwarnin: spoilers sorta) I don't much care for his character though. March Eridan is one of the funniest things to come out of the fandom though, to me.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 10, 2011)

iil be hone2t thii2 one ii2 the harde2t two read iin a 2ensiible fa2hiion

Takes me for-fucking EVER to get through one sentence, let alone a pesterlog D:<


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> iil be hone2t thii2 one ii2 the harde2t two read iin a 2ensiible fa2hiion
> 
> Takes me for-fucking EVER to get through one sentence, let alone a pesterlog D:<


 
It is sometimes, when it's a big word with both S's and I's


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> It is sometimes, when it's a big word with both S's and I's


 2uck2 2o much 2hiit 2ometiime2 >:U

And yet, I can't stop reading it.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 10, 2011)

Up to the Wayward Vagabond. Stuff is starting to make more sense and WV has got to be one of my favorite characters so far. :3

> FINISH THE COMIC HAWK MAN!


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

"The guy who likes to build robots just stood there and watched. It would always make everyone uncomfortable whenever he would just stand there.

And watch. "

lmao creep


----------



## Xenke (Jul 10, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Up to the Wayward Vagabond. Stuff is starting to make more sense and WV has got to be one of my favorite characters so far. :3
> 
> > FINISH THE COMIC HAWK MAN!


 
I always mix up Vagabond and Vagrant.

I like Vagrant better. My WV is a vagrant.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> "The guy who likes to build robots just stood there and watched. It would always make everyone uncomfortable whenever he would just stand there.
> 
> And watch. "
> 
> lmao creep


 Damn dude you are making time on this comic. You started yesterday? I didn't get to the troll arc for like three days when I was reading.


----------



## Browder (Jul 10, 2011)

I can't read Feferi well, and Nepeta and Sollux slow me down but I read everyone everyone else at normal speed even though reading Tavros always annoys me because I can practically read the stupid whine through the text. I don't understand how Gamzee is difficult for some people. It's not like he's substituting any letters.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Damn dude you are making time on this comic. You started yesterday? I didn't get to the troll arc for like three days when I was reading.


 
i dont know. im online all day and i never sleep



Browder said:


> reading Tavros always annoys me because I can practically read the stupid whine through the text.


 
lmao im glad im not the only one who noticed this.
Okay am I the only one here who thought of this?
Kanaya reminds me of Rose
Sollux reminds me of Dave
Tavros reminds me of John
Nepeta reminds me of Jade


----------



## Browder (Jul 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i dont know. im online all day and i never sleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Done intentionally. Some of the other Trolls become very good foils for the humans as well.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 11, 2011)

Browder said:


> I don't understand how Gamzee is difficult for some people. It's not like he's substituting any letters.


 
My mind adds spaces before capital letters. :\


----------



## Browder (Jul 11, 2011)

Xenke said:


> My mind adds spaces before capital letters. :\


 Huh. That's interesting. It would suggest that people read  and process letters differently. My mind doesn't and I consider that to be kind of cool.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 11, 2011)

I think the humanized fanart of the Midnight Crew is becoming my favorite fan-created Homestuck stuff. I don't even like characters like this very often (I mean, my favorite troll is Tavros, and I hate gore), but _oh Mr. Slick_.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 11, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I think the humanized fanart of the Midnight Crew is becoming my favorite fan-created Homestuck stuff. I don't even like characters like this very often (I mean, my favorite troll is Tavros, and I hate gore), but _oh Mr. Slick_.


 i dont read Midnight Crew so idk what that is


----------



## Browder (Jul 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i dont read Midnight Crew so idk what that is


 That was the Intermission. Which is plot relevant.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 11, 2011)

Browder said:


> That was the Intermission. Which is plot relevant.


 i read that

also
ad hoc i am searching for an awesome HS pic for you so you better be happy when i find it

lol look at this
http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/182/0/7/like_a_boss_by_crazy_chibi-d3koo0i.jpg

edit ok here
slick
http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/4681/trolls.png


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i read that
> 
> also
> ad hoc i am searching for an awesome HS pic for you so you better be happy when i find it
> ...


 The pictures I had posted earlier were humanized versions of Spades Slick/Diamonds Droog/etc., The Midnight Crew from the Intermission, y'know?

Also, thank you.

Who is your favorite troll so far?

edit!Ninja'd: AWESOME. That's goin' on the tumblr.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 11, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> The pictures I had posted earlier were humanized versions of Spades Slick/Diamonds Droog/etc., The Midnight Crew from the Intermission, y'know?
> 
> Also, thank you.
> 
> Who is your favorite troll so far?


i updated it w. the pic

and idk, i think the funniest one so far is the centaur guy
that room
*those posters and statue*


----------



## Xenke (Jul 11, 2011)

Browder said:


> That was the Intermission. Which is plot relevant.


 
When I read all that, I was like "what a waste of time" and then later I was like "horse shit".


----------



## Browder (Jul 11, 2011)

Xenke said:


> When I read all that, I was like "what a waste of time" and then later I was like "horse shit".


 I thought 'what a waste of time' for the first few pages, but I loved the intermission itself to much to care. Once I got to the end though my reaction was pretty much the same as yours. :/

Though I love Make Her Pay. Aradia for the win.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh god, I can't stop watching Make Her Pay.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2011)

shit lets be bunp


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah I thought the midnight crew shit was pretty irrelevant but then I learned that [trying not to give spoilers] it's pretty.. important to the plot line of HS.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh, that's a cool dragon.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 11, 2011)

What's all of this about Midnight Crew? I'm up to Act 3 and I haven't really bothered clicking on any of the links that occasionally pop up. Should I go back and look at those? The plot is making sense (or at least more so than it did about 1000 pages back) but I can't help but feel that those little references are somehow important.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm going to give the series another go.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 11, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> What's all of this about Midnight Crew? I'm up to Act 3 and I haven't really bothered clicking on any of the links that occasionally pop up. Should I go back and look at those? The plot is making sense (or at least more so than it did about 1000 pages back) but I can't help but feel that those little references are somehow important.


 
Anything in the Homestuck comic about Midnight Crew, read it.
I know theres a big comic about Midnight Crew in an intermission in homestuck


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 11, 2011)

The time-frame skipping had me a bit nettled during Midnight Crew. I had to re-read it to catch everything.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> What's all of this about Midnight Crew? I'm up to Act 3 and I haven't really bothered clicking on any of the links that occasionally pop up. Should I go back and look at those? The plot is making sense (or at least more so than it did about 1000 pages back) but I can't help but feel that those little references are somehow important.


 
Look for black people. That's them.

mind = blown... I know.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 11, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Look for black people. That's them.
> 
> mind = blown... I know.


 I'll keep an eye out for them when I'm downtown tomorrow. :V

Seriously, they're everywhere in Atlanta. >.>


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I'll keep an eye out for them when I'm downtown tomorrow. :V
> 
> Seriously, they're everywhere in Atlanta. >.>


 
But really, they start around... exactly at this point.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 12, 2011)

I just realized that when I was a kid, I had a shirt that had a slit-shaped hole p-much exactly where...


Spoiler: WHERE!?



John got stabbed. In the chest. Like, exactly the same place and shape.



If only Homestuck existed back then, I could have been a cool kid and do the windy thing!

Also I'm rocking this new avatar, WHAT OF IT!?


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay will someone please explain to me these red/black love things to me? The explanation in the comic was really confusing and I don't understand it.

Also: Kind of spoiler to readers not yet at p.4372 but linking because its funny


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 12, 2011)

Hussie's just trying to fuck with you. I'm pretty sure it's simply like this:

Heart = love
Spade = hate
Diamond = evened out relationship (ex. feferi keeping eridan from becoming hipster hitler)
Club = a third party evening out a hate relationship (ex. kanaya keeping vriska from harming tavros)

At least that's what I think.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 12, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Hussie's just trying to fuck with you. I'm pretty sure it's simply like this:
> 
> Heart = love
> Spade = hate
> ...


That makes a ton of sense
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 13, 2011)

[yt]piaQUbYZOD4[/yt]


----------



## Bobskunk (Jul 13, 2011)

[yt]_y_rm2i1YtE[/yt] and [yt]sNSftsog06s[/yt]

sup sup sup sup sup sup sup sup sup


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 13, 2011)

CGC: K4RK4T IS M4SHING MY K3YBOSDVFDNFLBLGBGSDGFSB['A 

http://www.mspaintadventures.com/storyfiles/hs2/02628.gif

im dying

CCG: HEY VRISKA, YOU'RE DOWN WITH MY TROLLING PLAN.
CCG: WHY DON'T YOU TELL EVERYONE IN RAINBOW ASSGRAB JUNCTION WHAT A GREAT IDEA IT IS.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 13, 2011)

Eh, might as well post shit I favorited on youtube.

[video=youtube;5ZREZ9GiHXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZREZ9GiHXw[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N8HOWTja_s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cB2lIzLRGk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc6jqDfqNZs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn0qjkW3PY8

Edit: GAH! How you video?


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 13, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Eh, might as well post shit I favorited on youtube.
> 
> [video=youtube;5ZREZ9GiHXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZREZ9GiHXw[/video]
> 
> ...


 take the last bit of the link..
[for example, the first link's code would be: 5ZREZ9GiHXw]
[*yt*][paste code here][/*yt*]
Without the asterisks


----------



## Bobskunk (Jul 13, 2011)

Obligatory "I was the adiostoreador and geromy furaffinity accounts" post.  unban geromy, amnesty for the new friend, free palestine etc.

So how about them latest updates, huh?  First good and interesting things to happen since Hussie's smug-ass alternate self-insert took over!  Eat a dick, scratch.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 13, 2011)

The only thing that bugs me about most fan-art is that the trolls are portrayed as having soft, fleshy skin. I thought they had some sort of hard exoskeleton?


----------



## Bobskunk (Jul 13, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> The only thing that bugs me about most fan-art is that the trolls are portrayed as having soft, fleshy skin. I thought they had some sort of hard exoskeleton?


 
the game NPCs are this way, the trolls are not


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 13, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> the game NPCs are this way, the trolls are not


 For some reason, I thought the trolls were some kind of half-breed between the white and black NPC's, probably because of their skin color. That and they reference having hatched from the Mother Grub's eggs, and being pupae at some point, so they kind of come off as being innately insect-like. 
But the more I think about it, the more it sounds like bullshit. I need to stop reading this waaay into my sleeping time, shit gets unnecessarily confusing. D:


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 13, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> Obligatory "I was the adiostoreador and geromy furaffinity accounts" post.  unban geromy, amnesty for the new friend, free palestine etc.


 
Screw Tavros and Geromy. I own the fucking Homestuck account and I only started reading in April 2011.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 13, 2011)

The delusional future people are still my favorites so far (with Wayward Vagabond at the forefront). The Trolls are also starting to be fairly entertaining. (spoilers for those not up to 2999)


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 14, 2011)

Guys, how do I make a spoiler tag thing


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2011)

[yt]n-08veczft8[/yt]

YOU PLAY MY VIDEO THIS INSTANT!

Got bored. Decided to make the Alternian sun and moons.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 14, 2011)

Sollux said:


> YOU PLAY MY VIDEO THIS INSTANT!
> 
> Got bored. Decided to make the Alternian sun and moons.


 lol i love your fancy paintings on the wall
man, i havent played MC for such a while


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh Gamzee, you're such a jokester. (o: honk


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 14, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> That and they reference having hatched from the Mother Grub's eggs, and being pupae at some point, so they kind of come off as being innately insect-like.


 I think they also refer to being born out of someone's chest - like the movie Alien. :\ ssooooo idk. It's a bit confusing..
Maybe they do have skin though. Equius sweats [lmfao] and insects don't sweat.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I think they also refer to being born out of someone's chest - like the movie Alien. :\ ssooooo idk. It's a bit confusing..
> Maybe they do have skin though. Equius sweats [lmfao] and insects don't sweat.


 I think you're mixing them up with the fiduspawn things. Trolls come from the Mother Grub. 

There is a wiki, guys.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 14, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I think you're mixing them up with the fiduspawn things. Trolls come from the Mother Grub.
> 
> There is a wiki, guys.


 nah i was referring to something Karkat said


http://www.mspaintadventures.com/?s=6&p=005438
ahhaahhaa omfg.

EDIT:
Try to think of me as one of your kindly human uncle figures.
In fact, if I were in your presence now, I would offer you candy to prove it.


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Jul 14, 2011)

You actually get to see them as grubs in one of the  segments. There should be a picture of it o the wiki somewhere. (o: honk


----------



## Bobskunk (Jul 15, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Screw Tavros and Geromy. I own the fucking Homestuck account and I only started reading in April 2011.


 
Tell me when your Homestuck account is posted all the fuck over Something Awful, 4chan, Penny Arcade forums, TV Tropes, etc.  ...And causes Homestuck roleplay to goddamn explode in popularity.  That's the one downside.

But yeah, I've been reading since Problem Sleuth started, so...  Congrats that you've followed it since April? :V

EDIT: i own


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 15, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> Congrats that you've followed it since April? :V


 
Not sure if misunderstanding.


----------



## Bobskunk (Jul 15, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Not sure if misunderstanding.


 
No, I understand completely.  It's just funny. :V


----------



## Xenke (Jul 15, 2011)

I love Pshoooes.


----------



## Bloodstainwrench (Jul 15, 2011)

Imma beat some assholes with this wrench, who's with me


----------



## Billythe44th (Jul 16, 2011)

Bloodstainwrench said:


> Imma beat some assholes with this wrench, who's with me


 
wrenchKind is a sub-par Strife Specibus, but it'll do. Try combining the starting Pipe Wrench with the Wood Chipper or the Meteoric Iron for a weapon that will carry you through the tutorial segment. God help you if you can't get your mitts on a Legendary Weapon early on.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn, these new albums are pretty good. The Sburb album is really eerie and sad, holy shit.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 16, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> No, I understand completely.  It's just funny. :V


 
Will you two put your dicks away already

EDIT: This is where we're left, correct
http://www.mspaintadventures.com/scratch.php?s=6&p=005836

I just wanna make sure there isn't a secret ==> I have to click


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh god, Clayton caught up. ONE OF US.

And no, nothing hidden. Best we can tell, he's just going to be adding more panels as he finishes them. The other scrapbook pages were totally finished when they were put up. The Vriska+John convo was just added today. 

Seriously though people, listen to this. (It's not actually close to being the best song on that album, but it's so catchy.)


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 16, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Oh god, Clayton caught up. ONE OF US.
> 
> And no, nothing hidden. Best we can tell, he's just going to be adding more panels as he finishes them. The other scrapbook pages were totally finished when they were put up. The Vriska+John convo was just added today.
> 
> Seriously though people, listen to this. (It's not actually close to being the best song on that album, but it's so catchy.)


 Shanks

That song is weird


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 16, 2011)

This is too beautiful to not share with you people:

[yt]SttG15EEgyQ[/yt]

Even if it is several months old.


----------



## Browder (Jul 16, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Oh god, Clayton caught up. ONE OF US.
> 
> And no, nothing hidden. Best we can tell, he's just going to be adding more panels as he finishes them. The other scrapbook pages were totally finished when they were put up. The Vriska+John convo was just added today.
> 
> Seriously though people, listen to this. (It's not actually close to being the best song on that album, but it's so catchy.)



Whoo, Clayton's caught up.

And that song...I don't really like it. Not depressing enough for me I guess.  It's perfect for his character  though and it's a great glimpse into how I think he thinks some of the time.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 16, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> This is too beautiful to not share with you people:
> 
> [yt]
> 
> Even if it is several months old.


 That song was dreadful


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That song was dreadful


 I don't care the animation was fucking gorgeous and it fit the whole thing so well_ oh God_.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 16, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> I don't care the animation was fucking gorgeous and it fit the whole thing so well_ oh God_.


 it reminds me of this song
[yt]QzlNFcT2aOE[/yt]

or this song because im pretty sure yours was F.O.B
[yt]aVbPvf2aYH4[/yt]


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> it reminds me of this song
> [ewww]
> 
> or this song because im pretty sure yours was F.O.B
> [cute doggie]


 Nuuuuu, 
it was Panic at the Disco. Normally not my type, but there's a place for everything.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 16, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Nuuuuu,
> it was Panic at the Disco. Normally not my type, but there's a place for everything.


 f you that first song was good

oh. they sound the same


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> f you that first song was good
> 
> oh. they sound the same


 That first one came off as too hipster bad-boy I guess. Couldn't take it seriously.
Anyway.

Shit, I got nuthin'.
HoNk, I gUeSs 
(o:<


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 16, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> That first one came off as too hipster bad-boy I guess. Couldn't take it seriously.
> Anyway.
> 
> Shit, I got nuthin'.
> HoNk, I gUeSs )


 ITS OKAY its opkay *pats*

(o:


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2011)

An example should be made for such a texture pack.

*E%AMPLE*


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 17, 2011)

Sollux said:


> An example should be made for such a texture pack.
> 
> *E%AMPLE*


 
Omg that's slick
How do you install these things


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Omg that's slick
> How do you install these things


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgPh8WjIVBg

The Alterniabound texture pack, however, is restricted to just my siblings and I. I was actually teasing, rather than advertising. :I


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 17, 2011)

Sollux said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgPh8WjIVBg
> 
> The Alterniabound texture pack, however, is restricted to just my siblings and I. I was actually teasing, rather than advertising. :I


 *cries softly*


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 26, 2011)

Goddammit Sollux, decide what color your eyes are already, geeze. Flavor of the month eyes.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 26, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Goddammit Sollux, decide what color your eyes are already, geeze. Flavor of the month eyes.


hes blind + dead i think...

is what theyre getting at.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> hes blind + dead i think...
> 
> is what theyre getting at.


I don't remember him dying, unless it's a future dead Sollux or someshit
warhblgarbl


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 26, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> I don't remember him dying, unless it's a future dead Sollux or someshit
> warhblgarbl


nvm i think he's half-dead
White eyes = dead, black eyes = blind
and he and Aradia did say 
"AA: they should be joining us any minute
TA: first?
TA: then what?
AA: then rest of our party
AA: the survivors
TA: 0h
TA: so then, we made it 0ut here alright.
AA: yes
AA: well
AA: they made it
AA: your body will arrive with them
AA: along with the others
AA: hey maybe we can have a funeral!"

So I guess he did die somehow. Then again, remember we're looking at the photographs that fell out of the book - so these are scenes from the future/past that we haven't seen yet.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> nvm i think he's half-dead
> White eyes = dead, black eyes = blind
> and he and Aradia did say
> "AA: they should be joining us any minute
> ...


I guess I never registered who's body it was she was talking about, I kind of figured it was just Feferi, since she's blatantly dead and all.
That and the whole "it looks 2-D" thing caught me off guard, after her Aradia mentions that Sollux is half out of the bubble. 
Like, he's in a bubble, in another bubble? 

Ffffffu my brain.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 26, 2011)

I want a big corpse party.

Will someone throw me one?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 26, 2011)

wonder who Scratch is going to beat with that broom


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm seeing fucking 2d now.

How does that even work? :U




Tycho said:


> wonder who Scratch is going to beat with that broom


Lord English.




barefootfoof said:


> That and the whole "it looks 2-D" thing caught me off guard, after her Aradia mentions that Sollux is half out of the bubble.
> Like, he's in a bubble, in another bubble?
> 
> Ffffffu my brain.



He's dead but can exit the after life.
He's a ghost, damnit.

Edit: Damnit, editor. Why the hell are you making my text Times New Roman?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 31, 2011)

Fucking listen to this.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Fucking listen to this.



Aha, this is too awesome.

Also, 2.5k post in the Homestuck thread. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 31, 2011)

You know, it's really amazing how generally likable most of the characters are.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 31, 2011)

Tycho said:


> You know, it's really amazing how generally likable most of the characters are.


Yeah, especially the characters that would normally be presented as completely detestable, like Equius. I think the only one that leaves an overall bad taste in my mouth is Eridan, but even he has a healthy amount of fans who relate to him and like him.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Yeah, especially the characters that would normally be presented as completely detestable, like Equius. I think the only one that leaves an overall bad taste in my mouth is Eridan, but even he has a healthy amount of fans who relate to him and like him.



I hate Eridan but I must admit that I can totally relate to him.

Fuck my life.


----------



## Sar (Aug 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> take the last bit of the link..
> [for example, the first link's code would be: 5ZREZ9GiHXw]
> [*yt*][paste code here][/*yt*]


Welcome two hiitmaiil.

[yt]_uEupgFzGxM[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 1, 2011)

This song reminds me of Eridan
[yt]IECyFaAUvGM[/yt]


----------



## Billythe44th (Aug 1, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I hate Eridan but I must admit that I can totally relate to him.
> 
> Fuck my life.


 
Yeah, I've acted like every one of the trolls in my lifetime. I am a deeply flawed human being.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 1, 2011)

Do they call it Homestuck because you have to be stuck at home for 16 years to read all of the archives. Thank you.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 1, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Do they call it Homestuck because you have to be stuck at home for 16 years to read all of the archives. Thank you.


I was done in less than a week. You just got ADD or some shit


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Do they call it Homestuck because you have to be stuck at home for 16 years to read all of the archives. Thank you.



It took me about five days, and that was during a school week. _Plus_ I have ADD. You're just a slow reader.




Billythe44th said:


> Yeah, I've acted like every one of the trolls in my lifetime. I am a deeply flawed human being.



I can relate to a handful of trolls... tavros, eridan, kanaya, gamzee, etc.

Pretty much the only one I can't relate to is Karkat.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2011)

Animal Crosstuck

(not mine)


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2011)

Doomstuck

(mine)

Image whoring is fun. I also made one with Tavros as an Arch-vile, but I was too lazy to crop Sollux's face in the HUD.

SICK HELL FIRES BRO.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 1, 2011)

Xenkestuck

I wanted to put part of the second image in my sig, but FAF is being dumb.

/shameless plug


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2011)

I should totally do stroggstuck. Equius can be the tank commander, and Kanaya can be the iron maiden.

Edit: Done.

Tank Commander Equius

Iron Maiden Kanaya

Equius one took about three minutes. Kanaya, about 30.

I fucking suck at cropping.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 1, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Equius one took about three minutes. Kanaya, about 30.
> 
> I fucking suck at cropping.



Considering everything is all pixelly,

Yea. :\


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Considering everything is all pixelly,
> 
> Yea. :\



Once I catch up on drawing again, the first real pic I'll draw will be strogg Equius. I'm not promising it would look fantastic, but anything's better than gimp at this point. :n


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 1, 2011)

So I read the first 100 or so.

When does this thing stop being so fucking boring? I'm assuming this happens at _some_ point, since it appears to be fairly popular.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry if it's a re-post but *HEADCANNON SO HARD*.

[yt]2N8HOWTja_s[/yt]


----------



## Xenke (Aug 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> So I read the first 100 or so.
> 
> When does this thing stop being so fucking boring? I'm assuming this happens at _some_ point, since it appears to be fairly popular.



It's a matter of tastes, really.


----------



## Billythe44th (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, the early pages are like an entirely different webcomic. Don't skip them, they are full of small things that become important later.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> So I read the first 100 or so.
> 
> When does this thing stop being so fucking boring? I'm assuming this happens at _some_ point, since it appears to be fairly popular.



Once you'll get to act 2 it will get a lot more interesting, plus you will realize why act one is so important.

Though, you don't have to read it.




barefootfoof said:


> Sorry if it's a re-post but *HEADCANNON SO HARD*.
> 
> [yt]2N8HOWTja_s[/yt]



"It's a space rave!"
"Imma punch you."


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2011)

Edit: Double post.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 2, 2011)

hahahaah cal.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2011)

CALSPRITE: HAA HAA HEE HEE HOO HOO 
DAVE: shut up 
CALSPRITE: HOO HOO HAA HAA HEE HEE 
CALSPRITE: HEE HEE HAA HAA HOO HOO 
DAVE: no 
DAVE: just 
DAVE: god damn it 
CALSPRITE: HEE HEE HEE HEE HAA HAA 
CALSPRITE: HEE HEE HOO HOO HEE HEE 
DAVE: please 
DAVE: just once 
DAVE: shut the hell up 
CALSPRITE: HOO HOO HAA HEE HEE HOO 
CALSPRITE: HOO HOO HEE HAA HEE HAA 
CALSPRITE: HAA HAA HAA HAA HAA HAA 
DAVE: shut up 
CALSPRITE: HEE HEE HEE HAA HAA HAA 
CALSPRITE: HOO HOO HOO HEE HEE HEE 
DAVE: shut 
CALSPRITE: HAA HAA HEE HEE HOO HOO 
DAVE: the 
CALSPRITE: HAA HAA HEE HEE HOO HOO 
DAVE: fuck 
CALSPRITE: HAA HAA HEE HEE HOO HOO 
DAVE: up

I miss my pre-homestuck intelligence.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 2, 2011)

I wish I had a cal doll  sighh
I woudl leave it in weird places, too.
Maybe even scare my birds wiht it [jk i love my children and never scare them]
Maybe wrap its arms around my cats so they can drag it around...

.. a boy can dream.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I wish I had a cal doll  sighh
> .. a boy can dream.


Hey Clay, there's a real one.
_HAA HAA HEE HEE HOO HOO_

But Hussie owns it.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 2, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Hey Clay, there's a real one.
> _HAA HAA HEE HEE HOO HOO_
> 
> But Hussie owns it.


ohhh
ohhhh my god *faints*


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ohhh
> ohhhh my god *faints*


Somebody needs to make a real one with wooden face and hands though, like a real puppet.
It would be too scary.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Hey Clay, there's a real one.
> _HAA HAA HEE HEE HOO HOO_
> 
> But Hussie owns it.



Wasn't the real Cal shown in the actual comic? I forget.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 2, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Wasn't the real Cal shown in the actual comic? I forget.


Could be, since the person who made it is on the official art team. I gotta track this down now.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Could be, since the person who made it is on the official art team. I gotta track this down now.



To help you out, I think it was that one Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff style recap. Also, love that avatar.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 2, 2011)

Sollux said:


> To help you out, I think it was that one Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff style recap. Also, love that avatar.


So far I've found one where Hussie draws himself as having a Lil' Cal, but that's it. I'll keep looking.

Lol ty. It took me a whole ten minutes to do that :U Want one?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> So far I've found one where Hussie draws himself as having a Lil' Cal, but that's it. I'll keep looking.
> 
> Lol ty. It took me a whole ten minutes to do that :U Want one?



Found it. Turns out it wasn't the sbahj intermission thingy I vaguely remember.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 2, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Found it. Turns out it wasn't the sbahj intermission thingy I vaguely remember.


LOLTHAT'SIT
Good memory.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> LOLTHAT'SIT
> Good memory.



I know. I should reread Homestuck. The middle acts were quite nostalgic.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 2, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I know. I should reread Homestuck. The middle acts were quite nostalgic.


Ditto. Every 'what pumpkin' and 'WHO'S THIS DOUCHEBAG?' will make you giggle, and you will feel silly for it.


----------



## Toaster (Aug 2, 2011)

Caaaaaaancer. Jade. Cancer.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 2, 2011)

Toaster said:


> Caaaaaaancer. Jade. Cancer.


The ironic symbolism is simply overwhelming.
You know, with Kar being a _cancer_ and all.
/shot


----------



## Toaster (Aug 2, 2011)

Hell, I hadn't. Even noticed that. And that frog did seem odly bloated.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 3, 2011)

Toaster said:


> Hell, I hadn't. Even noticed that. And that frog did seem odly bloated.


At first I thought that it was supposed to be his froggie-croak air sac thingummy
but then it seemed silly to put a spyrograph in there.

And then I was just sad.


----------



## Bobskunk (Aug 4, 2011)

"Homestuck has officially replaced all the animes forever" -Andrew "Lips" Hussie, Otakon 2011

[yt]_y_rm2i1YtE[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> The ironic symbolism is simply overwhelming.
> You know, with Kar being a _cancer_ and all.
> /shot



Not sure if serious, or just ironically not knowing what irony is for irony's sake. :n




Bobskunk said:


> "Homestuck has officially replaced all the animes forever" -Andrew "Lips" Hussie, Otakon 2011



I am fairly 0kay with this.

HA! Get it? Because Aradia says okay, and I even used her quirk. I'm so funny. Hey fellow homestuck fans, laugh at this joke! XDD

/overreacting about quirkfags

/hypocrisy since I have Vriska's quirk in my title


----------



## Toaster (Aug 4, 2011)

Not funny. >:V


----------



## Like (Aug 4, 2011)

Wtf..what kind of thread is THIS?? 
I don't understand ..


----------



## crustone (Aug 4, 2011)

Homestuck has to be one of the most addictive web comics ever made.  I just started reading it a few weeks ago and I already made it to act 5 part 2. I can't wait until I'm caught up.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2011)

Noir is the cancer.

Noir is an anthro.

Furries are cancerous to the entire fucking universe.

Fucking furries.




Like said:


> Wtf..what kind of thread is THIS??
> I don't understand ..



It's a thread about a webcomic. Understanding what's going on without reading homestuck doesn't make you a normally functioning person.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 4, 2011)

crustone said:


> Homestuck has to be one of the most addictive web comics ever made.  I just started reading it a few weeks ago and I already made it to act 5 part 2. I can't wait until I'm caught up.


You're very near to the end. In fact if you haven't finished by the time you read this, I'll be a bit surprised. (Though, 5.2 is pretty long.) 

Slow down if you're not done.  Being an update reader sucks.


----------



## crustone (Aug 4, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> You're very near to the end. In fact if you haven't finished by the time you read this, I'll be a bit surprised. (Though, 5.2 is pretty long.)
> 
> Slow down if you're not done.  Being an update reader sucks.



I haven't gotten that far in to 5.2 but I'm still going to slow down a bit. I don't want to wait every week for updates


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2011)

YOU CAN'T ESCAPE YOUR FATE AS AN UPDATE READER. >:U

Damn, I miss being an archive reader.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2011)

Say, is it creepy that I keep a record of the exact minute that I first read about each homestuck troll? I keep the troll document in a folder called "OCD", along with the few information I got about homestuck before I read it.

*twitch*


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 4, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Say, is it creepy that I keep a record of the exact minute that I first read about each homestuck troll? I keep the troll document in a folder called "OCD", along with the few information I got about homestuck before I read it.
> 
> *twitch*


Okay dude, I think you need to go outside for a while.


----------



## Toaster (Aug 5, 2011)

Being out side is nice. Then noir happens.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Okay dude, I think you need to go outside for a while.



Outside is for quitters. :n


----------



## Toaster (Aug 5, 2011)

And quiters are faggots.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm thinking of doing that character naming thing to my brother tomorrow. That thing where you ask someone who hasn't read homestuck to comment on the characters. Should be fun.

Will provide the outcome if there is one.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 6, 2011)

Toaster said:


> And quiters are faggots.



Yes, they are. Also, quitters are faggots, too.  I think the two must be related.


----------



## denkaral (Aug 6, 2011)

aw shit

I'm so fucking late on this thread but whatevs


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2011)

denkaral said:


> aw shit
> 
> I'm so fucking late on this thread but whatevs



How are you too late? We weren't really discussing anything in particular for more than five posts. :n


----------



## Conker (Aug 6, 2011)

Been two weeks since I've checked Homestuck, so now I'm caught up. Gamzee was always my favorite character, but now it's hard for him to hold that spot, since he's so far off the damn deep end >.< No more loveable Faygo slamming troll :[

I kind of want to reread it, because there's so much shit--plotwise--that I've just completely forgotten. Like that evil puppet. I recall seeing it, but don't remember anything about it.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 6, 2011)

My baby cal


----------



## Cyril (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm not going to bother rereading anything until it's finally done, then I may marathon it. Don't expect to make it all the way through in one sitting, of course <.<


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivAFdbDsFxQ&feature=related
Thought you guys might like this badass creation


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> I'm not going to bother rereading anything until it's finally done, then I may marathon it. Don't expect to make it all the way through in one sitting, of course <.<



Homestuck is one of those things where you have to read it like five times just to get most of it. It's too critical to postpone until the end.


----------



## denkaral (Aug 6, 2011)

> How are you too late? We weren't really discussing anything in particular for more than five posts. :n



ap

nevermind

I'm always a little self conscious when threads are more than like 3 pages, but that's just me


----------



## Conker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Homestuck is one of those things where you have to read it like five times just to get most of it. It's too critical to postpone until the end.


Yeah, kinda  It's amazing how intricate the story is. I wonder how much in advance Andrew plans some of the shit he puts in there. The story itself amazes me with how involved it is and how much goes on at a time. Love it.

Reading today left me confused on some parts because time is clearly meaningless and some shit's so old I've just forgotten it. Makes it hard to keep up with it >.< I don't wnat to reread it yet though, because that's such a major time commitment. When it's all done...

I hope he releases Homestuck in book volumes. Apparently he tried? to do that with Problem Sleuth. I'd love having Homestuck on my bookshelf. I'd be proud to display it.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 6, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Homestuck is one of those things where you have to read it like five times just to get most of it. It's too critical to postpone until the end.


See, but I don't have the patience for that anymore. And he gives those huge summaries every once in a while anyways.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2011)

Conker said:


> I hope he releases Homestuck in book volumes. Apparently he tried? to do that with Problem Sleuth. I'd love having Homestuck on my bookshelf. I'd be proud to display it.



A Homestuck book would be nice, but there would be some complications. As stated by Hussie himself, Homestuck differs from Problem Sleuth. I dunno... it just wouldn't be the same without the kickass flashes. It'd also be complicated for Homestuck to be a cartoon, because they'd have to change pesterchum/trollian into something more like Skype. I personally like that idea, but there are just a lot of things that would go better as simply textual.

I actually had the idea of making Hivebent into a youtube series, but it's just too complicated to fall in my hands. Though, wouldn't it be cool to literally see conversations between characters, preferably in sprite form?

/rambling

Oh well. A man can dream.


----------



## Conker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sollux said:


> A Homestuck book would be nice, but there would be some complications. As stated by Hussie himself, Homestuck differs from Problem Sleuth. I dunno... it just wouldn't be the same without the kickass flashes. It'd also be complicated for homestuck to be a cartoon, because they'd have to change pesterchum/trollian into something more like Skype. I personally like that idea, but there are just a lot of things that would go better as simply textual.


Well, if he subbed out the flash animations with a few still pictures and more exposition things would be fine. That wouldn't bother me at all, but it would be more work on his end.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm thinking, when I'm able to again, I should change my name to 'Homestuck'. I feel as if it must be done.

After all... I'm probably the most obsessed HSfag here. Might as well show some pride in my mental retardation.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 6, 2011)

I got bored and accidentally fucked up my own headcannon.
Bluh! Now I picture that every time Karkat is mentioned. 


Sollux said:


> I'm thinking, when I'm able to again, I should change my name to 'Homestuck'. I feel as if it must be done.
> 
> After all... I'm probably the most obsessed HSfag here. Might as well show some pride in my mental retardation.


You could go fanboy incognito with something like "VastJoke" or "Ectobiologist".


----------



## Billythe44th (Aug 6, 2011)

Conker said:


> Been two weeks since I've checked Homestuck, so now I'm caught up. Gamzee was always my favorite character, but now it's hard for him to hold that spot, since he's so far off the damn deep end >.< No more loveable Faygo slamming troll :[
> 
> I kind of want to reread it, because there's so much shit--plotwise--that I've just completely forgotten. Like that evil puppet. I recall seeing it, but don't remember anything about it.


 
To tell the truth, I never took Gamzee seriously as a villain until I found out what he did to John. Someone might say he did it to hold up the stable time loops, but I know he just enjoys watching people suffer.


----------



## Conker (Aug 7, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> To tell the truth, I never took Gamzee seriously as a villain until I found out what he did to John. Someone might say he did it to hold up the stable time loops, but I know he just enjoys watching people suffer.


It was Dave's fault! He showed him that horrible ICP video :[


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2011)

Me and Equius will always be misunderstood Sagittarius gentlemen...


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Me and Equius will always be misunderstood Sagittarius gentlemen...



Eq is awesome, and you're a god compared to most of the people on FAF.

Headcannon time, biptches.

*Musicstuck:*
Karkat - Some bizarre screamo crap
Terezi - 80's style thrash metal
Sollux - Dubstep
Kanaya - Minimal
Tavros - Rap (don't listen to too much rap, so I don't know of any subgenres)
Gamzee - Glitch(hop)
Vriska - Hard rock
Equius - Industrial
Feferi - Some girly shit
Eridan - It doesn't matter... you've probably never heard of it.
Aradia - Ambient (nature-like ambiance when of flesh, and mechanical drones and buzzes when robot)
Nepeta - Some girlier shit, I dunno.

*Moviestuck:*
Karkat - Romance (obviously)
Terezi - Crime scene drama
Sollux - Scifi
Kanaya - You know... I'm honestly not sure.
Tavros - Fantasy
Gamzee - Dark comedy
Vriska - Action
Equius - Scifi horror
Feferi - Chickflick
Eridan - Historical documentary
Aradia - Adventure (Indiana Jones-esque)
Nepeta - Anime

*Gamestuck:*
Karkat - 10's style FPS (think CAWADOODYBRACKAPS)
Terezi - Zombie shooter
Sollux - 90's style FPS (think Doom)
Kanaya - Puzzle
Tavros - Something like Pokemon, I guess
Gamzee - Some porn game. Honestly, this is headcannon for me.
Vriska - Twitch FPS (think Quake Live)
Equius - Fighter
Feferi - Life simulation game
Eridan - In-browser platformer
Aradia - MMORPG
Nepeta - Something autistic like Minecraft. :n


----------



## Bobskunk (Aug 7, 2011)

so how about all those people who were avidly reading homestuck but died before the story concluded

there has to be at least a few


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 7, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> so how about all those people who were avidly reading homestuck but died before the story concluded
> 
> there has to be at least a few



I doubt their main goal in life was to see the ending of Homestuck.

Plus, like most people, they probably assumed it would end in Scratch raping Gamzee.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2011)

Omg
I'm going to get my dad to name all the Homestuck characters. It should be good.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2011)

Homestuck as viewed by my dad and sister.
Dad = blue
Sister = red
http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/4901/homestuckfilled.png

"Chickenneck"


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/4901/homestuckfilled.png



Your handwriting is so cute! #^^#


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Your handwriting is so cute! #^^#


Thanks  A friend of mine made it a font for me.


----------



## denkaral (Aug 7, 2011)

> It was Dave's fault! He showed him that horrible ICP video :[



not really, it was him coming off the pie and faygo

but also the newest updates with the connection to lil cal....holy shit

was not expecting that


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 7, 2011)

New update.
Should we be taking this seriously?


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 7, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> New update.
> Should we be taking this seriously?


Wondering that myself
Aradia, what the hell are you even doing there. With a chair. There's a fifth wall?

EDIT: I HAVE FOUND THE BEST HOMESTUCK FANARTIST IN THE HISTORY OF FOREVER.
Not sure if trolling though.


----------



## denkaral (Aug 7, 2011)

I was super confused, but I found something Hussie wrote:
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpkyi2nmr31r17nhzo1_500.png

So Scratch is....keeping Aradia... locked up in a room? with a super cute matching bed/teaset layout but regardless it's pretty fucking bizarre.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 7, 2011)

Well that explains it - no wait, IT DOESN'T EXPLAIN A DAMN THING AT ALL.




denkaral said:


> I was super confused, but I found something Hussie wrote:
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpkyi2nmr31r17nhzo1_500.png
> 
> So Scratch is....keeping Aradia... locked up in a room? with a super cute matching bed/teaset layout but regardless it's pretty fucking bizarre.



Is it just me or does this tea set look just like the one in that place Rose was in so long ago, with the mutant kitten?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 7, 2011)

If Dave was a Pokemon trainer.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 7, 2011)

The whole fourth and fifth wall thing makes sense, but it's still a hUUUUge wtf about Aradia.
Can't she just timeport outta there? Or maybe it's an alternate timeline Aradia.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 8, 2011)

http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lmht6vDdYu1qf1nyeo1_400.png

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpjj6tU6yT1qjaerh.gif

[yt]3qP20ah9ntM[/yt]
+
http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_louycmy4DS1qegv83.gif

I'm dying. I have to find more of these. Omfg.


----------



## Conker (Aug 8, 2011)

denkaral said:


> not really, it was him coming off the pie and faygo


Gamzee directly states his rage comes from that ICP video fucking with his religious beliefs. I'll take his word for it, since he's explaining his motives there.


----------



## denkaral (Aug 8, 2011)

really? le snap

you're actually right orz

hmmmm I forgot about recent updates. 

(at least, that they said that explicitly. blah)


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 8, 2011)

If the Aradia update what intended to make even a bit of sense, then I'll seriously consider quitting this homestuck shit altogether. My brain can only handle so much "FUCKMANIDONTGETIT".


----------



## denkaral (Aug 8, 2011)

agreed

although I think it has something to do with her title and time abilities....but that's just a guess orz


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 8, 2011)

Are those hairsticks going to be a new not-weapon? Perhaps a pair of rapiers under strife-specibi 'hairdookind'.


----------



## Querk (Aug 9, 2011)

Just started reading this a few days ago and not even going to bother with reading this thread but man

Rose is like a total copy of my friend irl. She's also a total goth whatever and also knits and also has hilarious 1-uping's with her mother and also hilariously had her house burn down, I mean the similarities are frightening


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 9, 2011)

Querk said:


> Just started reading this a few days ago and not even going to bother with reading this thread but man
> 
> Rose is like a total copy of my friend irl. She's also a total goth whatever and also knits and also has hilarious 1-uping's with her mother and also *hilariously had her house burn down*, I mean the similarities are frightening


That,
how is that funny.

That is not funny.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 9, 2011)

Querk said:


> hilariously had her house burn down



:I


----------



## Querk (Aug 9, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> That,
> how is that funny.
> 
> That is not funny.


I guess you just had to be there man


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 9, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> That,
> how is that funny.
> 
> That is not funny.



Clowns


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 9, 2011)

What the fuck
now there is a space ship.


----------



## Ekho (Aug 9, 2011)

So... what the hell is going on with the newest updates?  This is so confusing!


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 9, 2011)

Ekho said:


> So... what the hell is going on with the newest updates?  This is so confusing!


Doc Scratch is keeping Aradia captive in the same room with the fifth wall and an adorable tea set.
Aradia attempts to break the fifth wall with a chair to gain her freedom somehow.
Aradia does an acrobatic fucking pirouette and slams magical hairsticks into Doc Scratch's head.
Look down,
now look back at me.
The room is now a space ship.

Oh, and god-teir Hussie fooling around with two walls and a measuring stick.

Edit: more to the update since I posted, apparently.
Aradia psyches Doc Scratch,
attempts suicide by electrocution,
BROOM INTERFERENCE.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 10, 2011)

excelent
yesss
this update is making me moist


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 10, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Doc Scratch is keeping Aradia captive in the same room with the fifth wall and an adorable tea set.
> Aradia attempts to break the fifth wall with a chair to gain her freedom somehow.
> Aradia does an acrobatic fucking pirouette and slams magical hairsticks into Doc Scratch's head.
> Look down,
> ...



I still don't understand why she's being held captive in the first place. I still don't understand where she got that awesome felt outfit. I'm still not sure whether or not she changed her strife specibus. I still don't understand Hussie's appearance.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 10, 2011)

What if that's an Aradia robot

edit: nvm no robo-eyes


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 10, 2011)

aradia is me and my master
he beast me and I love it


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> aradia is me and my master
> he beast me and I love it



Engrish pl0x?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Engrish pl0x?


.. read it..


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I still don't understand why she's being held captive in the first place. I still don't understand where she got that awesome felt outfit. I'm still not sure whether or not she changed her strife specibus. I still don't understand Hussie's appearance.



ITT: Weird Plot Shit :U

It's still got me wondering about the scratched Homestuck-disc 2. Was it Terezi that was supposed to have brought it to Doc Scratch, or was it the reader/player? This only really confuses me because it was Terezi that picked it up and scratched it, but she also appears to be acting by it. Maybe it's a future/past character watching Homestuck, rather than just the reader/player.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 11, 2011)

Just found out my Patron Troll is Eridan.  GOD DAMNIT, I DO NOT CONCONE GENOCISE...also, I hate the sea XD  Truth is, personalitywise, I'm more like Sollux, just with the whole, computer geek/smartarse thing.

Oh also, I got bored and doodled and colored a pic of Tavros =3

hELL FUCKING yES


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 11, 2011)

HUGE WALL OF TEXT UPDATE.
Regarding the ancestor's existence, _I fucking knew it_.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 11, 2011)

I can't be the only one who thinks Tavros looks like Sokka from Avatar in this pic.




Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm more like Sollux, just with the whole, computer geek/smartarse thing.



I'm more like Karkat. I like computers but I suck at them.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 11, 2011)

Wait... so... I'm a dumbass...

So the troll children are the troll ancestors... or...


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 11, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I can't be the only one who thinks Tavros looks like Sokka from Avatar in this pic.


You are not the only one.

Hahaha, my patron troll is Fef. GLUB! But I gotta say, I feel more like an Aradia. Troll Indiana Jones, man. 
MSPA forum shenanigans ftw
[yt]pk41RsSV06c[/yt]


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Aug 11, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Just found out my Patron Troll is Eridan.  GOD DAMNIT, I DO NOT CONCONE GENOCISE...also, I hate the sea XD  Truth is, personalitywise, I'm more like Sollux, just with the whole, computer geek/smartarse thing.
> 
> Oh also, I got bored and doodled and colored a pic of Tavros =3
> 
> hELL FUCKING yES



I just don't even have words for how i feel about this.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 11, 2011)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I just don't even have words for how i feel about this.



Yeah, when I color shit, it fucks up.  It keeps doing that, but maybe I keep hoping one time it won't.  Also, as stated in the description, was just a doodle that I decided to color properly.  Check my Wheatley drawing for a more accurate view of my actual art skill.  Oddly enough, I'm better at sketches for some reason XD


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Aug 11, 2011)

oh, no, I meant you comparing yourself to sollux.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 11, 2011)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> oh, no, I meant you comparing yourself to sollux.



I'm not exactly like him no, like I said, it's mainly just the whole, I love comeputers, and doing stuff with them, and being a smartarse.  A more accurate one would probably be Tavros, seeing as general personalitywise, he's most like me.

I still stand my ground and say to hell with being an Aquarius, I ain't like Eridan...ever...XDD


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

Do we have all of the sign-trolls here?

- Eridan (Aquarius) ==  Tomias
- Equius (Sagittarius) == Gorgeous person
- Kanaya (Virgo) == KylieIsACannibal
- Feferi (Pisces) == Barefootfoof
- Gamzee (Capricorn) ==StrattotheHawk

Name yours and ill edit them in
then we'll have a big orgy


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm a Virgo.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm a Virgo.


Kanaya
Adding


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 11, 2011)

Feferi here, Clay.
I said this a few posts back, actually.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Feferi here, Clay.
> I said this a few posts back, actually.


Sorry I'm actually a blind 

ading


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm a Capricorn.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I'm a Capricorn.


Gamzee, adding

Sorry friends im doing something special irl so i took alil while 

& this is for whoever psoted the pic of these guys a page or so back


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Gamzee, adding



Man, I don't like Gamzee. >_<

Oh well I guess.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Man, I don't like Gamzee. >_<
> 
> Oh well I guess.


I'd let you choke me though


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I'd let you choke me though



I think I missed something. >_>

But, OK, let me just wrap my hands around your larynx and squeeze until the thrashing stops. >:V 

BuT sEmIsErIoUsLy ClAy JuSt No


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I think I missed something. >_>
> 
> But, OK, let me just wrap my hands around your larynx and squeeze until the thrashing stops. >:V
> 
> BuT sEmIsErIoUsLy ClAy JuSt No



Uh wait uhhh
uhmm
spoilers i guess, sorry

D--> T00 late i need a towel


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Uh wait uhhh
> uhmm
> spoilers i guess, sorry
> 
> D--> T00 late i need a towel



It's okay, I'm dead on a pile of HONK.
HOOOONK.

Augh Fef, why u so girly.
At least swimming is fun.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Uh wait uhhh
> uhmm
> spoilers i guess, sorry
> 
> D--> T00 late i need a towel



I don't know, I'm at page 4959 ATM. I've kinda had other things going on and haven't had much time to read it.

X33 < thats purrfectly expected of you
:33 < I like nepeta btw i hope that isnt too stereotypical or anything


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I don't know, I'm at page 4959 ATM. I've kinda had other things going on and haven't had much time to read it.
> 
> X33 < thats purrfectly expected of you
> :33 < I like nepeta btw i hope that isnt too stereotypical or anything


You're coming close to it. 380 pages until then


& no I like Nepeta too, she's one of my faves.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 11, 2011)

You know, about Nepeta's accent. I think I remember a conversation where she slipped 'yiff' into a word. Can anybody remember this, where it was?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> You know, about Nepeta's accent. I think I remember a conversation where she slipped 'yiff' into a word. Can anybody remember this, where it was?


I think I remember that too
Maybe a chatlog w/ equius?


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I think I remember that too
> Maybe a chatlog w/ equius?


QUICKLY, TO THE INTERNET
I need to find this, just to know if my memory is being a dick or not.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> QUICKLY, TO THE INTERNET
> I need to find this, just to know if my memory is being a dick or not.


Wait, I think it was Dave and Jade?

"TG: if kangaroo rat yiff twice plz"


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Wait, I think it was Dave and Jade?
> 
> "TG: if kangaroo rat yiff twice plz"


Pretty sure Nepeta did it too. Dave's comment was joking, but I'm fairly certain that Nep mixed it into a word, like she does with 'purrfect' and 'Eridan Ampurra'.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Pretty sure Nepeta did it too. Dave's comment was joking, but I'm fairly certain that Nep mixed it into a word, like she does with 'purrfect' and 'Eridan Ampurra'.


Yeah I think so too..


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 12, 2011)

Am I the only one who noticed that Equius uses Nepeta's hat as a towel?

That's gotta be one stanky ass hat


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Am I the only one who noticed that Equius uses Nepeta's hat as a towel?
> 
> That's gotta be one stanky ass hat


She makes him keep it afterward. As a ... _parting gift_.
What a sweetheart she is.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm a Scorpio, which is goofy since Tavros is my favorite and I act most like him. Also don't match the actual zodiac at _all_, not that I take much stock in that. My boyfriend is also a Scorpio, though, and is a fair match for both Vriska and the zodiac. It bothers him that I don't match at all, though neither of us takes it very seriously. 

Also Nepeta said "beautiyifful" in the conversation with Jaspers, when the scrapbook-style updates started happening. 

Also ANCESTORS I AM SO EXCITE.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm a Leo.

The avatar describes a lot.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 12, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I'm a Scorpio, which is goofy since Tavros is my favorite and I act most like him. Also don't match the actual zodiac at _all_, not that I take much stock in that. My boyfriend is also a Scorpio, though, and is a fair match for both Vriska and the zodiac. It bothers him that I don't match at all, though neither of us takes it very seriously.
> 
> Also Nepeta said "beautiyifful" in the conversation with Jaspers, when the scrapbook-style updates started happening.
> 
> Also ANCESTORS I AM SO EXCITE.


YEP, THERE IT IS.
Hahahahaaaa, my life is complete. This is too damn funny.

I really don't fit Fef's personality at ALL. Pink, glamorous, OV---ER EXCIT------ED!!! about everything, and most of all optimistic. Augh. She needs a Ritalin.
But I still love her as a character.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 12, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> She makes him keep it afterward. As a ... _parting gift_.
> What a sweetheart she is.


 Noo!! Cause she was seen runnin through the "great" with it on.. and then pouncing out with it on
EDIT: nevermind, I guess I'm just a blind asshole
Sigh.
A boy can dream...



Ad Hoc said:


> I'm a Scorpio


 Hehehehahahaha im adding



Sollux said:


> I'm a Leo.
> 
> The avatar describes a lot.


Added

- Eridan (Aquarius) ==  Tomias
- Equius (Sagittarius) == Gorgeous person
- Kanaya (Virgo) == KylieIsACannibal
- Feferi (Pisces) == Barefootfoof
- Gamzee (Capricorn) ==StrattotheHawk
- Vriska (Scorpio) == Ad Hoc
- Nepeta (Leo) == Sollux

We're so close!!

I HOPE THERE IS A NEW MYSTERY TROLL FOR THE SIGN OPHIUCHUS!!! THEN I CAN BE TWO TROLSL!!!


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 12, 2011)

I made me as a homestuck guy
i know there are things about it like the fact that he has mismatched eye colours and ears but WHAT. EVA





his name is Hugh Jardon and his chumhandle is DicksaPlenty

His skills are having gorgeous hair and he is super cool and if you dont like that you can bend me over and kiss my ass
SMFH he is also very sassy
oh and he doesnt have a tail or ears!! they are just a belt-tail and a ear headbands i guess.
and maybe he is wearing contacts

and maybe he is awesome


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 12, 2011)

OH MAN KARCESTOR
WHAT YOU DOIN' IN THEM _SHACKLES_

Edit: I just tumbl'd into this. And I refuse to stop laughing like an idiot for it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 13, 2011)

http://khyvd.tumblr.com/post/8850229280/i-shall-leave-you-with-a-final-post-my-friends


???


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 13, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> OH MAN KARCESTOR
> WHAT YOU DOIN' IN THEM _SHACKLES_
> 
> Edit: I just tumbl'd into this. And I refuse to stop laughing like an idiot for it.


LMFAO
Have this







Hateful Bitch said:


> http://khyvd.tumblr.com/post/8850229280/i-shall-leave-you-with-a-final-post-my-friends
> 
> 
> ???


Wat
Gamzee = juggalo
Juggalo = kind fo a cult.
I dont get the tum,blr post either


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 13, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> http://khyvd.tumblr.com/post/8850229280/i-shall-leave-you-with-a-final-post-my-friends


SLOILER UH-LEERT:
Weird plot shit possibilities,  comparing the fact that Gamzee belongs to an obscure cult, and that  Karcestor ended up making an obscure cult.


Clayton said:


> LMFAO
> Have this


YESSSSSSSS


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 13, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> SLOILER UH-LEERT:
> Weird plot shit possibilities,  comparing the fact that Gamzee belongs to an obscure cult, and that  Karcestor ended up making an obscure cult.
> 
> YESSSSSSSS


Hahaha the full comic is this
http://i53.tinypic.com/egs8q0.gif
http://i51.tinypic.com/c2ura.gif
http://i55.tinypic.com/oqj6sk.gif
http://i51.tinypic.com/2py9mh3.png
http://i53.tinypic.com/ygi90.jpg


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Hahaha the full comic is this
> http://i53.tinypic.com/egs8q0.gif
> http://i51.tinypic.com/c2ura.gif
> http://i55.tinypic.com/oqj6sk.gif
> ...


Brb loling forever, that just has to be canon. 
I'll see your wager and raise you robocentuar Tavros being ridden by Gamzee. And a Not reallySFW Gamzee fucking a slime pie.

To hell with it, take the whole nsfw tumblr. It's so full of beautiful omg.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm still working my way through the scrapbook updates. I'm almost done  with the old stuff. Thank Gog, now I can just read the updates like my  regular dose of XKCD.

EDIT: I'm caught up. [finally]


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I made me as a homestuck guy
> i know there are things about it like the fact that he has mismatched eye colours and ears but WHAT. EVA
> 
> 
> ...



Is that some form of Homestuck Charactor Creator thing or whatever?  If so, link to it, I wanna make one too XD


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 14, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Gog



|:C




Tomias_Redford said:


> Is that some form of Homestuck Charactor Creator thing or whatever?  If so, link to it, I wanna make one too XD



I like how everyone seems to try to make their fantrolls as HARP DARPY UNNATURAL AND PSYCHOTIC as possible.

If I had a fantroll, he'd just be a grey me.

Oh... and he also has wings and shoots lasers out of his artificial anus.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 14, 2011)

gosh homestuck tumblr shippers and artists

although karkat ancestor and nepeta ancestor isn't really shipping since that was an actual thing
but tavros ancestor and gamzee ancestor whyyy


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 14, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> although karkat ancestor and nepeta ancestor isn't really shipping since that was an actual thing



Bullshit. I don't remember reading that.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 14, 2011)

Sollux said:


> |:C



Did I do something wrong? Should it be gog? Or should I just not use that term at all? >:V

Anyway, looking back a bit, I apparently read 1000 pages of Homestuck over the course of 3-4 days. >_>


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 14, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Bullshit. I don't remember reading that.





Spoiler



That just happened in the latest update. 

"But his most devoted of all was his Disciple. She listened to every  vision he retold, every lesson he preached, and faithfully recorded his  scripture. Her ear was open to him always, and in time, his heart opened  to her. To spread his message throughout the world they took to the  seas in the vessel of legend known as the First Ship. It was said their  love went beyond the four quadrants, transcending the grid entirely.  Whatever that nonsense actually means." 

It's unclear if it's matespritship or moiraillegiance, or something else entirely, though.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 14, 2011)

This is still my favorite page in the comic. What an amazing song.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 14, 2011)

kanayancestor + suffercestor were also the besttt

Young Man If You Do Not Sit Still This Very Instant You Will Go To Your Recuperacoon Without Supper




Stratto the Hawk said:


> This is still my favorite page in the comic. What an amazing song.



That one and John: Rise Up are my tied favourites <:


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, Clay, I just got what you were talking about earlier about me choking you while reading through Gamzee's page on the wiki. It seems that my response was almost spot on. >_>

Well played sir.

EDIT:

Ad Hoc, is this you? >:]


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 14, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Is that some form of Homestuck Charactor Creator thing or whatever?  If so, link to it, I wanna make one too XD


 Okay here 
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/Anti2/Homestuck/Rips/bases.png


Sollux said:


> I like how everyone seems to try to make their fantrolls as HARP DARPY UNNATURAL AND PSYCHOTIC as possible.


 OMG SOLLUX FUCK YOU!! 
DOINT SAY THAT ABOUT MY HOMESTUCK GUY
Its not a homestuck fancharacter, I was just bored and wanted to make me as a troll with ears and mismatched eyes
HE HAS NO SPECIAL POWERS!!!  he is just super cool and gets all the guys effortlessly. thats his power.


Stratto the Hawk said:


> Well played sir.
> >sir


*feels you*


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> *feels you*



I need an adult. ;v;


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 15, 2011)

I've only just found out about the real life Pesterchum program XD  I've been chatting with Jade.  

For all those who say "Pix or didn't happen"


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 15, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I need an adult. ;v;


 im not into 3 ways



Tomias_Redford said:


> I've only just found out about the real life Pesterchum program XD  I've been chatting with Jade.
> 
> For all those who say "Pix or didn't happen"


where do I get it
im going to make an account and then you have to add me


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> where do I get it
> im going to make an account and then you have to add me



Had to shorten the link I think or whatever.

Before you ask, cyberneticAbomination.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> im not into 3 ways



I need an adult...

And I might download pesterchum later. That looks awesome. I'm already trying to think of good chumhandles. Maybe engineeringRaptor or raptorHacker. I don't know, most of the ones I think up coincide with the ER or a Human Resources subtext. >_>


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 15, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I need an adult...
> 
> And I might download pesterchum later. That looks awesome. I'm already trying to think of good chumhandles. Maybe engineeringRaptor or raptorHacker. I don't know, most of the ones I think up coincide with the ER or a Human Resources subtext. >_>



How about strattoSphere?  Not only is it a play on your username here, but it's also a play on the word Stratosphere.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 15, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> How about strattoSphere?  Not only is it a play on your username here, but it's also a play on the word Stratosphere.



That's actually a very good point. strattoCastor would also work methinks. >_>


----------



## Stawks (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmm.

I've missed something.

Specifically, what the hell is this thread and what is going on.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 15, 2011)

Stawks said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I've missed something.
> 
> Specifically, what the hell is this thread and what is going on.



This thread pertains to the discussion of the sci-fi webcomic known as Homestuck and we are currently discussing the use of a canon version of the IM client that the characters use to communicate with each other in the story. If you are interested, go to page 1 and click on the link "Homestuck" in the OP.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 15, 2011)

Stawks said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I've missed something.
> 
> Specifically, what the hell is this thread and what is going on.


 


Stratto the Hawk said:


> This thread pertains to the discussion of the sci-fi webcomic known as Homestuck and we are currently discussing the use of a canon version of the IM client that the characters use to communicate with each other in the story. If you are interested, go to page 1 and click on the link "Homestuck" in the OP.



Indeed we are Stawks, and if you have a bit of spare time, I highly suggest giving Homestuck a go, it's a fantastic read.  The plot is diverse, and the charactors are quite memorable, and the humor is pretty constant throughout the comic, although there are some dark and sad moments, as well as pretty good twists.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 15, 2011)

OK, I just installed PC on my PC. Chumhandle is strattoSphere.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 15, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Ad Hoc, is this you? >:]


Nope :0

Also HOW BOUT THAT UPDATE

I wonder when we'll see something of Aradia's ancestor.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 15, 2011)

okay friends i have made it
my name is catDicks
bcause I like cats, and I also like dicks.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 15, 2011)

ugh i x'd out or something and now when i try to get back on as catDicks it says HURR DURR THIS IS TAKEN ALREADY
wtf do i do.

nevermind im smart and i fixed it myself by closing the pesterchum icons in the bottom-right of my taskbar


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ugh i x'd out or something and now when i try to get back on as catDicks it says HURR DURR THIS IS TAKEN ALREADY
> wtf do i do.
> 
> nevermind im smart and i fixed it myself by closing the pesterchum icons in the bottom-right of my taskbar



THAT'S how you do it. I was logging off to fix that. |:C


----------



## crustone (Aug 15, 2011)

I finally caught up. I knew I should have slowed down, but it was getting too good to just stop.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 15, 2011)

Dear god, it's infecting your avatar.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 15, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Dear god, it's infecting your avatar.



If got to me too. :V


----------



## Cyril (Aug 16, 2011)

Okay, I have completely lost what's going on now.
In other news he updated while I was reading everything new since 8/13. Yay, even more time spent reading that nonsense <.<


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys, now I've gone and turned Rainbow Dash into a troll.

MLP + Homestuck = Your argument is 20% more invalid.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 16, 2011)

crustone said:


> I finally caught up. I knew I should have slowed down, but it was getting too good to just stop.


You poor dear.


----------



## crustone (Aug 16, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> You poor dear.


No more archive reading for me


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 18, 2011)

So apparently that wasn't Aradia that Scratch was keeping?
Dayumn.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 18, 2011)

scratch is a puppet....?


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> scratch is a puppet....?


we already knew that Cal is one of scratch's weird cousin things, so it would make sense.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> we already knew that Cal is one of scratch's weird cousin things, so it would make sense.



I thought Cal was his son.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 18, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I thought Cal was his son.


Either way, he's related somehow.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm guessing this whole Scratch and Cal thing is something I missed on the first pass. Either way, Cal freaks me out and Scratch reminds me of the rapist/murderer from The Lovely Bones. >_>


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 18, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I'm guessing this whole Scratch and Cal thing is something I missed on the first pass. Either way, Cal freaks me out and Scratch reminds me of the rapist/murderer from The Lovely Bones. >_>


You should check out Scratch's cave. It is the best cave, and he is the best host there is for such a cave.
You cannot hope to out-host Scratch in his cave.

_He is simply the best there is._


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

i like cal, hes a cute babby


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2011)

I like spraying Cal's face everywhere on tf2 and watching people freak out. :I


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 19, 2011)

How bout dat _the site is finally no longer Felt green_. Good lord, that was really getting old.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 19, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> How bout dat _the site is finally no longer Felt green_. Good lord, that was really getting old.


I was looking forward to it looking SBaHJ stlye too, aww :c
That would have gotten old even faster though, I bet.

Also, LORD ENGLISH OMGGGGG


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm remaking a dumbhomotool folder...

And I'm starting with the girliest Sollux pics imaginable.

:3


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 20, 2011)

Sollux, u jelly of my avatar?  Took me like 45 min to get right XD


----------



## Tycho (Aug 20, 2011)

Did anyone else think it looked like Hussie and Scratch were engaging in some kind of bizarre dance there when Hussie grabbed Scratch?


----------



## Browder (Aug 20, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Did anyone else think it looked like Hussie and Scratch were engaging in some kind of bizarre dance there when Hussie grabbed Scratch?



It went memetic all over the mspaint forums, so yeah.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 20, 2011)

Browder said:


> It went memetic all over the mspaint forums, so yeah.



hahahaha someone set it to the "moskau" song

I'm laughing kinda hard


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 20, 2011)

I just started reading it a week ago,
I think it is the greatest web series ever.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 21, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Did anyone else think it looked like Hussie and Scratch were engaging in some kind of bizarre dance there when Hussie grabbed Scratch?


Like this?

c:


----------



## Tycho (Aug 21, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Like this?
> 
> c:



hussie's got his boogie shoes on


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 21, 2011)

Tycho said:


> hussie's got his boogie shoes on


Feet, don't fail me now,
feet, y'can't fail me now!

That is what I picture him dancing to, even though it has probably never been on any ddr machine ever, nor ever will be.
In fact, I'll make a whole damn video of it. Right now. For _no_ good reason.

*HECKYES*
[yt]I0TtOA5QeIM[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 21, 2011)

Edit: Double post.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Sollux, u jelly of my avatar? Took me like 45 min to get right XD



You jelly of my avatar? I didn't make it... but glitch sprites are always badass. Especially when they're rusty cyborgs.
(but my new profile pic is cooler.)




Tycho said:


> Did anyone else think it looked like Hussie and Scratch were engaging in some kind of bizarre dance there when Hussie grabbed Scratch?



Quickly threw this together last night.

Yes. Many people have noticed this.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 21, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Quickly threw this together last night.
> 
> Yes. Many people have noticed this.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQWHctNNwH8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYaTkjHxM3c&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuq1gPvOruQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3naKMI7SA3g&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2RpDW9EKOg&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joPpUNKlCzw&feature=related

Many? You don't say.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGhmfZWK6SA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iavDMW9UWg0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAFahUNSYII&feature=related

Fuck's sake.  Some of these are obv better than others but I'm still laughing to the point of pain.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 21, 2011)

Please. Next time you try to get someone into Homestuck, don't link them directly to mspa. Give them this link instead.

CT: D --> Do it
CT: D --> I command you


----------



## Tycho (Aug 21, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Please. Next time you try to get someone into Homestuck, don't link them directly to mspa. Give them this link instead.
> 
> CT: D --> Do it
> CT: D --> I command you



Oh, WOW.  That is SLICK.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't felt such a combination of nostalgia and hnng in a long time.

My brother will love me when I introduce him to this.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 21, 2011)

Sollux said:


> [/URL]CT: D --> Do it
> CT: D --> I command you


mmmmmmmm  yes sir


----------



## Tycho (Aug 21, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I haven't felt such a combination of nostalgia and hnng in a long time.
> 
> My brother will love me when I introduce him to this.



The only nitpick I have is that John Egbert is not depicted in his god tier gear.  Though maybe for someone just starting on the comic, that's better for them.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 21, 2011)

Tycho said:


> The only nitpick I have is that John Egbert is not depicted in his god tier gear.  Though maybe for someone just starting on the comic, that's better for them.



That makes sense. New readers would be unable to accept the fact that he turns completely fucking chaotic good.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 21, 2011)

Has anyone called it Homosuck yet in this thread.

I want to be the first person to do that. Thank you.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 21, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Has anyone called it Homosuck yet in this thread.
> 
> I want to be the first person to do that. Thank you.


 The proper term is "Homosuck."

Oh dammit I misread. How embarrassing.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 21, 2011)

No, the proper term is "homofuck".


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 21, 2011)

Have you guys ever thought about doing a furry version called furstuck? :D


----------



## crustone (Aug 21, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Have you guys ever thought about doing a furry version called furstuck?



Some guy on the MSPA forums already did it, I'll see if I can find it.

EDIT: here it is
http://www.mspaforums.com/showthrea...-what-furries-we-re-all-dogs-in-this-universe...

Not even Homostuck is safe from furfaggotry


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 21, 2011)

You have no idea how much I appreciate how my horrible pun not only exists as a _real actual thing_, but people in this thread have already posted in it.

You are obviously my best fuckinig friends ever.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 21, 2011)

I was derping around on Pesterchum, here are some comical Pesterlogs.

*Tomias: Get pestered by Jade*

-- gardenGnostic [GG] began pestering vulpineEnthusiast [VE] at 19:48 --
GG: yay!!!
GG: it did work!
VE: ikr
GG: did you get the package yet?
GG: I don't want it to be too early!
GG: :0
VE: no, not yet
VE: when it's due?
GG: good
GG: I can't say!
GG: because I do not know
VE: ah
VE: you don't know whats happening int eh future because the past is delivering the present?
GG: touche
GG: that was funny!
VE: wow, this is more mindmessing than that one episode of Doctor Who I saw with all the time screwups
GG: it does sort of work that way!
GG: i think
GG: it is difficult to explain!
GG: 
VE: nyeh, more about 60% chance of my theory being correct, of course that does leave 40% open to chance
GG: paradox spase and time seems to like to play with chance
GG: one of the trolls was telling me something about her luck
GG: but then she left! :0
VE: and what with the near constant interspacial chronon rifts in the subspace matrix of time/space that is being caused by the game session being played
VE: 40% chance is a big unknown...and that isn't good, we need to like, get all the smart people together, so like, you, me, John, Terezi, Eridan, Kanaya
GG: omg
VE: and figure out a way to solve this conundrum, before Bec Noir figures it out first
-- gardenGnostic [GG] has fallen asleep --
-- vulpineEnthusiast [VE] rolls eyes --
GG: had to test it
GG: sorry!
GG: D:
VE: it's k
GG: I wanted to know if it would work before I tried it on someone else
-- vulpineEnthusiast [VE] wields the Warhammer of Zillyhoo --
GG: ZIIIILYHOOOOOOOOOOOOO
VE: nah but seriously, it's just a normal hammer
VE: but I prefer to use this in battle
-- gardenGnostic [GG] picks up the WRINKLEFUCKERRRRR --
-- vulpineEnthusiast [VE] pulls out his fully automatic M4A1 Assault Rifle, with adjustable scope and Grenade Launcher attatchment. --
VE: ujelly Jade?
GG: no way
GG: I have a bec
VE: well I have a....erm...a lot of weed
GG: gardenPotstick
VE: mhmm
GG: pottttt
GG: in my garden
GG: john sent me poseeds instead of pumpkin
GG: now there is weed everywhere
VE: yuou must first dry it
VE: then you can smoke it
VE: and then you can reach God Tier
GG: really?? :0
VE: nah, but you get more high than Gamzee after a bottle of Faygo
GG: I wouldn't know!
GG: I have never met this Gamzee :0
VE: good, because he's craaaazy XD
VE: seriously, according to Karkat, he ran out of Faygo and Sopor Slime Pies, sobered up and went insane
GG: I will keep this im mind! gamzee is a troll right???
VE: he started killing all his friends =O
GG: oh no!!! 
VE: and yea, he's the one witht he clown fetish ors omething
GG: clowns are scary!!!
VE: aNd hE tAlKs lIkE tHiS
GG: but I guess he can like whatever he likes! 
VE: and uses the MF word a lot
GG: that's terrible language! :0
GG: is he angry a lot ??
VE: actually no
VE: he uses it as an affectionate word somehow
GG: that is weird!!!
GG: I wonder how it would sound??
VE: like..."yO mOtHeRfUcKeRs wHaTs uP?"
VE: something like that
GG: hmm!
VE: and most of the time, he's actually quite chilled
GG: sounds sort of like how dave talks sometimes!
VE: just, don't let him sober up...he will try to kill everyone
GG: oh no!
VE: at least, thats what future Karkat said
-- gardenGnostic [GG] falls asleep again --
-- vulpineEnthusiast [VE] rolls eyes again --
-- gardenGnostic [GG] 's robot explodes --
VE: JEGUS CHRIST
-- vulpineEnthusiast [VE] is knocked out the opposite window due to the force of the explosion --
VE: crap crap crap crap crap...
-- vulpineEnthusiast [VE] is hanging onto the ledge, but is slipping --
-- gardenGnostic [GG] wakes up --
GG: holy crap!!!
VE: SONOVABIIIIIIIIiiiiii....
-- vulpineEnthusiast [VE] has slipped --
-- gardenGnostic's [GG'S] dog bec to the rescue! --
VE: whoa!
-- vulpineEnthusiast [VE] pets Bec --
VE: good dog
GG: good dog best friend!!! 
-- gardenGnostic [GG] irradiates a steak for bec --
VE: wow...witha fall like that, I coulda died or something
VE: that would have sucked
GG: if only you were telekenitic!
GG: then you could have saved yourself i think!!!
VE: but...I am telekinetic
VE: something is inhibiting my powers
VE: =o oh no..look!
GG: has your dream self woken up yet???
-- vulpineEnthusiast [VE] points as Bec Noir appears --
GG: what? :0
VE: whos that guy
-- gardenGnostic's [GG'S] bec goes after the black dog --
GG: dunno! :O
GG: are those tentacles?
VE: ...I've seen enough hentai to know where this is going
GG: oh nooo!!! :0
VE: Jack: *whips out his tentacles with a growl and grabs Bec*
VE: 0.o that can't be good...
-- gardenGnostic's [GG'S] bec space moves! --
GG: spaaaaaaaaaaaaace!!! :0
-- vulpineEnthusiast [VE] pulls out his Colt M1911 handgun --
VE: Jack: *absorbs Bec's power*
-- gardenGnostic's [GG'S] dog bec drags Jack through space --
-- gardenGnostic's [GG'S] dog bec dissapears! --
GG: oh nooo!!! D:
GG: Beccc!!!
VE: Jack: *smirks and chuckles darkly, turning around to face me and Jade, his features chaging, becomeing more canine in appearance* Now...my turn...
-- vulpineEnthusiast [VE] aims at with his Colt --
VE: Jade, get behind me...
-- gardenGnostic [GG] falls asleep --
-- gardenGnostic [GG] ceased pestering vulpineEnthusiast [VE] at 20:48 --

*Gamzee: Bother Sollux*

-- terminallyCapricious [TC] began pestering twinArmageddons [TA] at 20:39 --
TA: what do you want gz
TC: wHaT iS uP mOtHeRfUcKeR?
TA: your color
TA: iit2 fucked up
TC: sOrRy aBoUt tHaT
TC: sOpOr sLiMe 
TC: iT fUcKs yoU uP bRotHeR 
TC: hOnK >)
TA: you 2hould have never ate that 2hiit
TC: dUdE, yOu sHoUlD tRy iT yO
TA: no
TC: iT'S lIkE a mOtHeRfUcKiNg mIrAcLe iN yOuR mOuTh
TA: that2 what 2he 2aiid
TC: tHeN iT'S lIkE a MiRaClE iN yOuR MiNd
TC: hAhAhA, tHaT wAs a gOoD oNe bRoThEr 
TC: hOnK
TA: thank2
TA: even iif you are a dumba22
TC: hAvE yOu sPoKeN tO kArKaT tOdAy?
TC: hE iSnT rEpLyInG mOtHeRfUcKeR
TA: no
TA: maybe iit2 becau2e you freak hiim the fuck ou
TA: out*
TC: wHaT iF sOmEtHiNg bAd hAs hApPeNeD yO
TA: then iit probably would have been you
TA: 2o 2twop worryiing
TC: tHe oNlY tHiNg iM wOrRiEd aBoUt iS wHeRe iM gOnNa gEt mOrE pIes
TA: the twoiilet
TA: 2twop wa2tiing all of the 2opor
TC: iM aLmOsT oUt mOtHeRfUcKeR hOnk (
TA: two prevent you from turniing iintwo a p2ycho ii gue22 you can have 2ome of miine
TC: tHaNkS bRoThEr
TC: i oWe yOu oNe 
TC: hOnK )
TA: you owe me a lot
TC: i wIlL mAkE iT uP tO yOu mOtHeRfUcKeR
TA: that2 not nece22ary
TC: hEy bRoThEr, hAvE yOu eVeR hAd a hUmAn cOnFeSs hEr lOvE fOr yOu bEfOrE?
TA: ye2
TC: hOw dId yOu hAnDlE tHaT sHiT?
TA: ii iignored iit
TC: sOuNdS gOoD mOtHeRfUcKeR
TA: yeah
TC: eRiDaN sAiD iNtErSpEcIeS sHiT iS bAd yO
TA: eriidan ii2 fuckiing retarded
TA: go off and get 2ome iinter2peciie2 bucket2 gz
TC: eRiDaN hAs tHiS tRiPpY wAnD kAnAyA mAdE hIm
TA: ii dont care
TC: hE wAnTs tO fIgHt yOu oR sOmEtHiNg bRoThEr
TA: he can go fuck hiim2elf
TC: hEy hAvE yOu gOt aNy oF tHaT mInD hOnEy lEfT? 
TC: iT wOuLd mAkE aN aWeSoMe pIe
TC: hOnk )
TA: no dude
TA: dont eat the miind honey
TC: wHy mAn?
TC: iT sOuNdS fUcKiNg eXtReMe
TA: becau2e
TA: you ju2t don
TA: dont
TC: oKaY bRoThEr, yOuR pRoBaBlY rIgHt
TC: mAyBe i sHoUlD mAkE fAyGo aNd sLiMe cUpCaKeS
TC: YeAh ThAt SoUnDs LiKe ThE mOtHeRfUcKiN sHiT's BiTcHtItS! 
TA: nah
TA: iill probably be triippiing and a2k kk iif he 2teal2 hand2
TC: KaRkAt StEaLs HaNdS?
TA: ye2
TC: HoLy ShIt BrOtHeR
TA: what
TC: Be CaReFuL MaN, DoN'T LeT Him StEaL YoUr HaNdS
TC: GoTtA Go mOtHeRfUcKeR
TA: alriight
TC: NeEd To FiNd MoRe fAyGo
TA: alriight
-- terminallyCapricious [TC] ceased pestering twinArmageddons [TA] at 21:39 --

Sorry the post is so long, but I don't know any other wayt o show you guys, I tried making the text as small as possible, but it didn't do much help.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 21, 2011)

I wish I had funny pesterlogs. The only problem is that I only lurk and roleplayers creep me out. :n


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 21, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I wish I had funny pesterlogs. The only problem is that I only lurk and roleplayers creep me out. :n


you can add me 

add me right now


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> you can add me
> 
> add me right now



Clayton, no offense or anything dude, but if normal Roleplayers creep him out, you ain't got a chance in hell here XD


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Clayton, no offense or anything dude, but if normal Roleplayers creep him out, you ain't got a chance in hell here XD


YOU TALKED TO ME  im okay
except when we get talking about sexual things


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 21, 2011)

You're chumhandle is catDicks.

:I

On an unrelated note, I found out that my chumhandle abbreviation is not the same as Jade's... but as Eridan's.

>:I


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 21, 2011)

I DONT CARE SOLLUX


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't get Pesterchum to work on my computer.
I feel left out.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 21, 2011)

Pigstuck.

How has nobody mentioned this here yet?
Also, Hamzee.

But still, YEEEEEEEE PIEEEEEEEEE.

...
barefootArcheopteryx


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 21, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> I feel left out.



You shouldn't. You aren't missing much, besides the giggles you get in your first minute of using it because it looks so much like in homestuck.

They also have a Trollian theme that comes with it. Â¦D


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 21, 2011)

Sollux said:


> You shouldn't. You aren't missing much, besides the giggles you get in your first minute of using it because it looks so much like in homestuck.
> 
> They also have a Trollian theme that comes with it. Â¦D


Don't forget Scratch's typewriter.



...it's fun playing canon handles.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh Jesus. I tried his typewriter once and I instantly nope'd.

Speaking of Scratch... good motherfucking riddance. That smooth talking jackass and his horrid rants... I don't blame Hussie for forcing him to dance to horrible music in MSPA forums.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 21, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Oh Jesus. I tried his typewriter once and I instantly nope'd.
> 
> Speaking of Scratch... good motherfucking riddance. That smooth talking jackass and his horrid rants... I don't blame Hussie for forcing him to dance to horrible music in MSPA forums.


You are just jealous of his hosting skills :v
I'll be honest, I never pictured him to be so short, but I did headcannon his voice with Sean Connery for some reason.

Anybody else headcannon Equius' voice with Nathan Explosion?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 22, 2011)

A passive ending as an alternative to a bloody showdown? IN MY HOMESTUCK?

Damnit, Hussie. Just when I started respecting you. >:V




barefootfoof said:


> You are just jealous of his hosting skills :v
> I'll be honest, I never pictured him to be so short, but I did headcannon his voice with Sean Connery for some reason.
> 
> Anybody else headcannon Equius' voice with Nathan Explosion?



I my headcannon Scratch is Willem Dafoe. 

And yes. I actually have an Equius Explosion pic saved on my other computer.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 22, 2011)

Holy shit, this last update. Just, holy shit.

_Holy shit._

Also, TROLLS HAVE NOSES AS CANON goddamm


Sollux said:


> I my headcannon Scratch is Willem Dafoe.
> 
> And yes. I actually have an Equius Explosion pic saved on my other computer.


I had to look him up, that is the funniest voice fit ever. 
Come to think of it, I still don't have an actual headcannon voice for Karkat. Weird.

Hahahahahaha I just found this, shiiit, it is better than I imagined.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdLdvxE1Wrg

Headcannon Karkat.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 22, 2011)

Sollux said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdLdvxE1Wrg
> 
> Headcannon Karkat.


I've seen that one as a .gif before, but the voices are just great.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 22, 2011)

http://homebot.everyboty.net/index.php?content=viewer&id=1679

HOORAY FOR GLITCHED SPRITES!


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 22, 2011)

pap pap pap pap


----------



## crustone (Aug 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> pap pap pap pap



Shooooooshoooshooshooshhshh


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 22, 2011)

Anybody else expect to see Gamzee bite Karkat's finger here?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 22, 2011)

Well,  halfway through the flash I got geared up for this to be the best update I'd seen yet. 

It still ended up being the best update, but for totally unexpected reasons.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 22, 2011)

Is it wrong I d'awwwwed hard at the last panel.  

Then about a minute later, started imagining the song Guy Love from that musical Scribs episode playing in the background of that scene.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 22, 2011)

Please have a listen.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 22, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Anybody else expect to see Gamzee bite Karkat's finger here?


Hahahah yeah I expected it


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 22, 2011)

Guys.

Guys.

Oh my god guys.

I just...

I've never felt so...

G-guys?

Oh my GOD guys.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 22, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Guys.
> 
> Guys.
> 
> ...


im going
to
faint
i love w.i.p art






yAYYYYY meow meow
I love nepeta


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 22, 2011)

Just found this, and I will love it forever, dear lord.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 23, 2011)

http://homebot.everyboty.net/index.php?content=viewer&id=1688

Oh shit. I wonder who uploaded this. The OP must be handsome as fuck and get all the ladies. I envy the fuck out of him.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 23, 2011)

Sollux said:


> http://homebot.everyboty.net/index.php?content=viewer&id=1688
> 
> Oh shit. I wonder who uploaded this. The OP must be handsome as fuck and get all the ladies. I envy the fuck out of him.


you are so strange


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 23, 2011)

Apparently, we won't see another update for a while. Or did I not read that news bulletin correctly?


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 23, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Apparently, we won't see another update for a while. Or did I not read that news bulletin correctly?


Well, fuck.
I wish my update notifier notified me of his ramblings as well as actual updates. Even though sometimes it's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 23, 2011)

>install mspa update notifier
>the night before Hussie states that he will not update for over a month

fml


----------



## Tycho (Aug 23, 2011)

Sollux said:


> >install mspa update notifier
> >the night before Hussie states that he will not update for over a month
> 
> fml



reaction from diehard homestuck fans upon hearing the news

[yt]rUZoEsyyA88[/yt]

decidedly negativehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUZoEsyyA88&feature=related


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 23, 2011)

http://[/COLOREssentially how I feel after heading the recent updating news. :V


vulpineEnthusiast [VE] began pestering homestuckThread [HT] 

HT: 'sup, turns out Andrew Hussie is taking a break and not making any new updates for a whole month Â¬.Â¬
VE: UPDATES.
VE: there is no more updates brother
VE: SO NOW.
VE: so now. 
VE: SO MOTHERFUCKING NOW. 
VE: i am going to motherfuckin kill all you motherfuckers. 
VE: I AM GOING TO MOTHERFUCKING KILL ALL YOU MOTHERFUCKERS. 
VE: and paint the wicked pictures with your motherfuckin blood. 
VE: FROM YOUR VEINS WILL DRIP MY MIRACLES. 
VE: your crushed bones will make my special stardust. 
VE: HONK. 
VE: honk. 
VE: HOOOOOOOOOOONK. 

vulpineEnthusiast [VE] has ceased pestering homestuckThread [HT]


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 23, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Essentially how I feel after heading the recent updating news. :V
> 
> 
> vulpineEnthusiast [VE] began pestering homestuckThread [HT]
> ...


shooooooshshoshooosh
/pappappap


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 23, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> shooooooshshoshooosh
> /pappappap



VE: HOOOONK
VE: hoooonk
VE: HoNk )

*embraces Foof*


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 23, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> VE: HOOOONK
> VE: hoooonk
> VE: HoNk )
> 
> *embraces Foof*



Not sure if <3 or <3<


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 23, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> VE: HOOOONK
> VE: hoooonk
> VE: HoNk )
> 
> *embraces Foof*



shhhh pappap
/MATESPRITALITY


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 24, 2011)

You see, this is what happens when Hussie decides not to update. Tomias goes Gamzee on us, I get bored and result to practicing my Japanese, and people start spouting memes left and right. Can we just go ahead and be on the veil with the trolls? At least then I get to chill with Nepeta. :3


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 24, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> You see, this is what happens when Hussie decides not to update. Tomias goes Gamzee on us, I get bored and result to practicing my Japanese, and people start spouting memes left and right. Can we just go ahead and be on the veil with the trolls? At least then I get to chill with Nepeta. :3


purrrr meow meow ill be a cat if you pet me


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if any of you visit HSG on /co/, but we're totally making our own adventure called hiatusstuck. It features personified versions of HSG, Tumblr, Deviantart, and MSPA.

I didn't read much detail on it since I was just focusing on porn, but here's a link or something. I'm actually not sure if this is the official one, or just something a Tumblr whore quickly threw together while lurking... but whatever.

http://hiatusstuck-adventure.tumblr.com/post/9307536931/a-young-teen-stands-in-her-basement-very

On an unrelated note...
That feel when you can't complain about Vriska being an irredeemable fucking cunt anymore because it's too late in the story.

On an unrelateder note...
http://tindeck.com/listen/sftd
I suddenly understand everything.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey, just stumbling in like a drunken clueless trespasser to say I just reached the end of Act 4 on Homestuck, and I'm pretty much sold. That's it. It's the best thing that's ever happened to me since MLP and the Stalker video games.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 24, 2011)

AHA, the homestuck pile doesnt even stop from getting taller


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 24, 2011)

You damn dirty Homestuck fans ! Now I even changed my wallpaper ! I guess I'll have to go pay a visit to the latest "post your desktop" thread ...


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 24, 2011)

I think I'll be keeping this wallpaper for a while.

You may be wondering why I have a folder named 'kanaya'. Someone on HSG just had this huge Kanaya folder (with minimal porn) that he wanted to share. Honest.

Also, Kanaya's fucking awesome and I love when I start threads about her on /co/. :I

Also also, glitch!Terezi vomiting blood.

Also also also, bimp.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 25, 2011)

No. The Homestuck thread doesn't just get to page 2. The fuck with updates. Here's shit straight from my /co/ screen cap folder.

"What if prospitian genitals tasted like vanilla and dersite ones tasted like liquorice."

"What if a SBAHJ series on Adult Swim. Or better yet, a Midnight Crew series."

"What if prankcallstuck. What if we acted like John and asked gamestop or some shit if they had Sburb."

"What if Aradia was into shota? She could use her time powers to go back in time and rape the little troll boys."

"Why don't any of the kids seem to be upset at the fact that the entire planet and everyone they knew were destroyed?"

"What if Rose's tits produced normal mayonnaise... but John's nipples, if sufficiently stimulated and aroused, produced garlic mayo? Or... even cream cheese."

"Since Nepeta never really got a 'DEAD' sign, what if she got sewn back together and ressurected as some sort of Frankentroll?"

"What if Tavros was Fry. What if Vriska was Leela. What if Gamzee was Bender. What if Sollux was the professor. What if Terezi was Amy. What if Eridan was Zoidberg. What if Equius was Hermes. What if Karkat was Scruffy. What if futurestuck..."

"Are hookers actually life saving heros on Alternia?"

"What if Terezi tried LSD while using her music-powered, cherry red dragon vibrator."

"Vriska and Terezi are cannon metalheads."

"I ship Mexican Karkat/Jose Lalonde"

"What if I went up to Hussie at a convention and just lightly papped his face. And if he says anything I shoosh him... and then continue papping."

"Do you think Terezi, out of sheer loneliness, ever pretended Lemonsnout was her boyfriend and went on pretend 'dates' with him and practiced making out with him before she met Karkat. All the time trying not to admit to herself that he wasn't real."

"BroxMindfang. Best ship ever."

"How much pap could a shoosh papap if a shoosh pap could papap."

"I went to a convention once. No costume. Day one, Terezi cosplaying ran up to me, pinned me down, and started licking me."

"The Terminator with Vriska and John. I don't really know how to feel about this."

"What if Terezi prototyped her sprite with one of her big wobbly dildos and then Jack and the queen had big wobbly dildo heads."

"What if we all went to Hussies house and committed suicide in his yard, all wearing Vriska costumes."


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 25, 2011)

The ramblings of a madman.....


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 25, 2011)

That's HSG for you. :n


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 25, 2011)

I DON'T KNOW BECAUSE I'M NOT FAR ENOUGH IN THE STORY AND I FEEL GUILTY FOR NOT KNOWING SO I'LL JUST USE CAPS LOCK SO IT SEEMS LIKE I'M WRITING A LOT OF IMPORTANT STUFF.

Seriously though, the cinematics after act 3 get soooo sweet. Not to mention all the sweet stuff they make with their alchemiter. Since yesterday all I've been thinking about is "what stuff that's lying around my house could I use and combine in an alchemiter to create sweet weapons like theirs" ?

The story is kinda tangled, what with all the time paradoxes and all, but I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 25, 2011)

Wait... kay, I got something.
Weaponstuck.
Has to be of the canon KIND ABSTRATA.

CROWBARKIND. Fuck yes.

I am Liam Randolph of the Intergalactic House of Pancakes.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 25, 2011)

Considering what I have in my house, I'd pick wrenchkind or hammerkind.

Edit : Hey I just realized ... maybe I could use the collection of Lovecraft's best tales that I have somwhere in my room to transform my wrench/hammer into some eldritch magical weapon just like rose does with her needles ? That'd be so cool.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah. And I could use a fan to make THE STEELER OF UNCIRCULATED AIR.

Or... the mongooses. That's a cool weapon name. The fighting mongooses.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol. I just realized my fantroll would fit fireworkkind pretty well.

Nailgunkind would be pretty badass.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 25, 2011)

Canekind. Would start with my shepherd's crook and alchemitize from there.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 25, 2011)

I like that they added "puppetkind" just to fit Bro's Cal puppet as a weapon choice :V


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Wait... kay, I got something.
> Weaponstuck.
> Has to be of the canon KIND ABSTRATA.
> 
> ...



plungerkind is in there twice, I wonder if that means anything


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 25, 2011)

Tycho said:


> plungerkind is in there twice, I wonder if that means anything



Maybe there's one space for ordinary plungers and another for these fancy kind of toilet plungers ?

Either of them seem like acceptable weapons to use in a pinch.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 25, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Wait... kay, I got something.
> Weaponstuck.
> Has to be of the canon KIND ABSTRATA.
> 
> ...



For those who _have _watched Freeman's Mind, is it just me, or does it make sense to have Gordon Freeman as headcannon Karkat?

DF: WHERE THE FUCK DID THAT COME FROM? JEGUS. COME ON PEOPLE ITS NOT FUCKING ROCKET SCIENCE TO NOT DIE!


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine is peniskind

like the manbirds in Ugly Americans


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Mine is peniskind
> 
> like the manbirds in Ugly Americans



Clayton...stop being gross and creepy.  Seriously, that was funny the first 5 billion times but now it's getting old.  Dude, I kinda like you, but seriously...your freaking me (and everyone else) out to the point where, I'm just like ewwww.

1. Your chumhandle is catDicks...catDicks...yea you said it's because you like dicks, and you like cats.  Well good for you, don't put them together, you come off as being into bestiality.  (Also most gay guys I know, myself included, don't tell everyone they meet "hey, I love dicks, lololol")

2. The way you can fit penis into everything is just wierd, I mean come on man, I'm sure most of the forum doesn't need this shit.

3. Flirting is good, heck, I don't mind it at all, both giving and getting on this.  But with your overall creepo reputation, your flirting just makes you about 20% creepier.  So, please for the love of all that is good in this world, stop the goddamn nonstop flirting.  Unless you go away for a while, come back, and not be creepy for a while, then you can start flirting again.

Seriously Clayton...just fucking stop already Â¬.Â¬


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 25, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Clayton...stop being gross and creepy.  Seriously, that was funny the first 5 billion times but now it's getting old.  Dude, I kinda like you, but seriously...your freaking me (and everyone else) out to the point where, I'm just like ewwww.
> 
> 1. Your chumhandle is catDicks...catDicks...yea you said it's because you like dicks, and you like cats.  Well good for you, don't put them together, you come off as being into bestiality.  (Also most gay guys I know, myself included, don't tell everyone they meet "hey, I love dicks, lololol")
> 
> ...


It was a joke, and no I can do w/e I want. I am secure in my sexuality [gay, likes human males] so I don't care if someone thinks differently.
now about those nudes....


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> no I can do w/e I want


[yt]JqtrE5LBHPM[/yt]

Srsly though dude it is getting a little over the top.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 25, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> [yt]JqtrE5LBHPM[/yt]
> 
> Srsly though dude it is getting a little over the top.


Omfg shut up, we weren't even flirting we were talking about *sheep*

and no. you don't get 2 bitches a week without doin what I do


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Omfg shut up, we weren't even flirting we were talking about *sheep*
> 
> and no. you don't get 2 bitches a week without doin what I do


. . . I didn't really imply that we had flirted? I just mean about the constant sex jokes on the forum. It's only really charming in moderation. 

Not saying you're a horrible person or we can't be friends or anything like that, you are a nice enough guy, but if I were you I'd tone it down a bit. I suppose you'll do as you please, though.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> It was a joke, and no I can do w/e I want. I am secure in my sexuality [gay, likes human males] so I don't care if someone thinks differently.
> now about those nudes....



My face at your post.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 25, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> . . . I didn't really imply that we had flirted? I just mean about the constant sex jokes on the forum. It's only really charming in moderation.
> 
> Not saying you're a horrible person or we can't be friends or anything like that, you are a nice enough guy, but if I were you I'd tone it down a bit. I suppose you'll do as you please, though.


Damn straight, I aint changin nothin for nobody so 

[yt]I3u3uWfe7kg[/yt]


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Damn straight, I aint changin nothin for nobody so
> 
> [yt]I3u3uWfe7kg[/yt]


Well, I suppose you have your pride to defend right now, but I do wish you'd consider what's been said. I'll drop it for now, I'm done.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 25, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Well, I suppose you have your pride to defend right now, but I do wish you'd consider what's been said. I'll drop it for now, I'm done.


Oh I won't bother someone if they say "Clayton, will you please stop doing ____ as it is making me uncomfortable". I have no problems with that, but you guys just huddled in a little group like scared sheep instead of saying anying. The most I've ever gotten from you three was "omg clay that's creepy"

You can't say to a certified player "change your ways" and expect to get anywhere, it don't work that way
Player 4 lyfe


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You can't say to a certified player "change your ways" and expect to get anywhere, it don't work that way
> Player 4 lyfe



Yeah come on you guys it's hard out here for a pimp.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 25, 2011)

Sphinx said:


> Yeah come on you guys it's hard out here for a pimp.



[yt]o1lZQEeLjrM[/yt]
this is the song i play while i drive around with my trailer full of pit bulls


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 25, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> For those who _have _watched Freeman's Mind, is it just me, or does it make sense to have Gordon Freeman as headcannon Karkat?
> 
> DF: WHERE THE FUCK DID THAT COME FROM? JEGUS. COME ON PEOPLE ITS NOT FUCKING ROCKET SCIENCE TO NOT DIE!



I always imagined Eridan as Gordon Freeman.
And Sollux as Doomguy.
And Equius as Duke Nukem.
And Karkat as Ranger from Quake.

Aw yeah.




Tomias_Redford said:


> Clayton...stop being gross and creepy. Seriously, that was funny the first 5 billion times but now it's getting old. Dude, I kinda like you, but seriously...your freaking me (and everyone else) out to the point where, I'm just like ewwww.



No. Just... stop talking for everyone. I have no problem with it whatsoever.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 25, 2011)

Sollux said:


> No. Just... stop talking for everyone. I have no problem with it whatsoever.


prolly cause I rarely if ever flirt w/ you lol


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> prolly cause I rarely if ever flirt w/ you lol



Actually it's because I'm around people like you 24/7. I've completely lost my prudefaggotry.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 25, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> hey, I love dicks


 
This would make a fine signature someday.



Clayton said:


> prolly cause I rarely if ever flirt w/ you lol



Why do you flirt with 15-year-old boys at all? :C


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 25, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Why do you flirt with 15-year-old boys at all? :C



Everybody digs my sideburns.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 25, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Why do you flirt with 15-year-old boys at all? :C


I don't know that sollux is 15 [also what the fuck, whya re you even asking me this] and I dont know anybodys age
I flirt w/ anybody


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 25, 2011)

I swear, I didn't know he was fifteen...

I assumed he was thirteen like the actual Sollux. :n


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 25, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I swear, I didn't know he was fifteen...
> 
> I assumed he was thirteen like the actual Sollux. :n


im being honest though. im horrible with ages, dates, birthdays
a friend had a bday a couple days ago and I forgot the next day and didn't know how old he turned [I believe he turned 19?]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> im being honest though. im horrible with ages, dates, birthdays
> a friend had a bday a couple days ago and I forgot the next day and didn't know how old he turned [I believe he turned 19?]



If it helps in the future, you can usually find the age of FAF users on their profiles. Especially when they have perfect shades of grey.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 25, 2011)

Sollux said:


> If it helps in the future, you can usually find the age of FAF users on their profiles. Especially when they have perfect shades of grey.


What is perfect shades of grey


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 25, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> This would make a fine signature someday.



So basically all you got out of my post was dicks.  

Fucking furries...


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> What is perfect shades of grey



All grey.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> [also what the fuck, whya re you even asking me this]



Because you are flirting with someone who is fifteen, acts fifteen, and has the number "15" written on his profile next to "age." :3c

Curious behavior.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 25, 2011)

Sollux said:


> All grey.


... i dont get it



jcfynx said:


> Because you are flirting with someone who is fifteen, acts fifteen, and has the number "15" written on his profile next to "age." :3c
> 
> Curious behavior.


Are you implying I intentionally go around, view peoples profiles to see if they're 15 and then flirt with them? I don't. I don't even know my sister's age half the time. 
But you can wish and imagine and daydream I guess.

and no im not flirting with sollux


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 25, 2011)

Why would you not flirt with a hot, bipolar geek?

Haha, just kidding. I'm a geek with ADD and moderate attractiveness.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 25, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Haha, just kidding. I'm a geek with ADD and moderate attractiveness.


You cocky bastard


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 25, 2011)

Clay, you scare me sometimes. That being said, I'm cool with a bit of fooling around.

Just please avoid being overly creepy.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 25, 2011)

So. What y'all expect to see in the EoA flash?

I'm hoping we see more of the denizens.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 25, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Clay, you scare me sometimes. That being said, I'm cool with a bit of fooling around.
> 
> Just please avoid being overly creepy.


No I'm not flirting w/ you anymore



Ad Hoc said:


> So. What y'all expect to see in the EoA flash?
> 
> I'm hoping we see more of the denizens.


I dunno but I hope that we get to see more of the trolls that were killed


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I dunno but I hope that we get to see more of the trolls that were killed


I would love to see more of Tavros, that isn't (probably) irrelevant shipping fuel. _Patron troll in spirit_. Would also be neat to see Equius and Nepeta again.

Eridan can stay home. 

I'm not holding my breath on any of them getting a lot of screen time, though. I think if we see any feature prominently, it will be for some link-up to the ancestors.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 25, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I would love to see more of Tavros, that isn't (probably) irrelevant shipping fuel. _Patron troll in spirit_. Would also be neat to see Equius and Nepeta again.
> 
> Eridan can stay home.
> 
> I'm not holding my breath on any of them getting a lot of screen time, though. I think if we see any feature prominently, it will be for some link-up to the ancestors.



ahh i guess so

I wanna see Nepeta-cestor.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Aug 25, 2011)

I decided to be open minded and check what homestuck was all about.
This was three (technically 2) days ago.
I'm now at the beginning of act 5.
I'm in too far...
_Can't escape...
halp~_


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 25, 2011)

I would like to see more of Equius-cestor, not just the end of his arrow, but something tells me that won't happen.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 26, 2011)

DevistatedDrone said:


> I decided to be open minded and check what homestuck was all about.
> This was three (technically 2) days ago.
> I'm now at the beginning of act 5.
> I'm in too far...
> ...



You can't be helped. There is no help for the damned. >:V


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 26, 2011)

Sphinx said:


> I would like to see more of Equius-cestor, not just the end of his arrow, but something tells me that won't happen.



Ask and you shall receive.

:n


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 26, 2011)

Peppermillkind.
_Yes_.

But personally I'd have to go with crowbarkind, just because it's so handy sounding.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 26, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Peppermillkind.
> _Yes_.
> 
> But personally I'd have to go with crowbarkind, just because it's so handy sounding.



Gotta admit crowbars are great all-rounders. They're nice and durable, they're heavy, they work as blunt weapons, they work (albeit slightly less effectively) as stabbing weapons, and they can be used as levers, hammers, lock-busters, etc ...

If only I had one somwhere in my house ;_;


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 26, 2011)

Hammerkind would be great if this sucker could be classified into that specibus. Since it's part hammer, part crowbar, part fucking amazing, I think it could fit into both hammerkind and crowbarkind. Hell, the wrinklefucker's not 100 percent hammer, and it still fits into hammerkind.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 27, 2011)

All houses should contain at least one crowbar in case of a headcrab imp outbreak.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 27, 2011)

When I move to my own house, I'll buy a crowbar just in case.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 27, 2011)

MindfangxBro.

OTP


----------



## Tycho (Aug 27, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Hammerkind would be great if this sucker could be classified into that specibus. Since it's part hammer, part crowbar, part fucking amazing, I think it could fit into both hammerkind and crowbarkind. Hell, the wrinklefucker's not 100 percent hammer, and it still fits into hammerkind.



Since John does not (to my recollection) ever use the irons on the wrinklefucker as clothes irons to iron any clothes, I think it's safe to say that they are simply a component of a more complex alchemitized hammerkind weapon rather than something that would qualify the wrinklefucker as a "hybrid" tool.

I mean, the pogo hammer isn't 100 percent hammer either, if you want to get technical.  It's a matter of "can this be used effectively as a hammer?" to define it as hammerkind.  Which would probably make that demolition tool a hybrid, that would fit into both crowbarkind and hammerkind specibi.  Which also would theoretically make it the only cross-class/character weapon in the game/comic.  Though Gamzee DOES have that hammer which is similar or identical to one that John himself received from the stuffed rabbit and used (after enlargement ofc), and Gamzee's specibus of choice was clubkind when we first met him.  There isn't anything specifically forbidding any one character from using more than one weaponkind though, is there?


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 28, 2011)

Lol just reached the part where Vriska adds a dice set to her strife specibus (under "dicekind"), and they explain how you roll them to execute unpredictable attacks on your ennemies. Seems much more fun than a hammer or crowbar to me 

And since I have a bucketload of 6 sided and special role-playing die, I'm all set.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 28, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Lol just reached the part where Vriska adds a dice set to her strife specibus (under "dicekind"), and they explain how you roll them to execute unpredictable attacks on your ennemies.



Except, you see, she cheats.  She's the Thief.  She rolls all 8s against Jack, she KNEW she was gonna because she stole all the luck she needed.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2011)

What ever happened to Trollcops? I liked that AU so much.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 28, 2011)

WhAtS uP mY mOtHeRfUcKeRs?  I'm JuSt SlAmMiN a FaYgO lIkE iT's ThE mOtHeRfUcKiN sHiT's BiTcHtItS bRo.


----------



## Deo (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok, I went to website, and tried to read it like a webcomic. I still don't fucking get it. What is Homestuck? I see the characters from it, and they look interesting, but I have no fucking clue how to fucking read this thing. >:I 
I just may be internet-retarded, but please someone tell me what Homestuck IS.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Ok, I went to website, and tried to read it like a webcomic. I still don't fucking get it. What is Homestuck? I see the characters from it, and they look interesting, but I have no fucking clue how to fucking read this thing. >:I
> I just may be internet-retarded, but please someone tell me what Homestuck IS.



It's quite literally just a webcomic. The thing is that it plays out more like a text-based video game driven by command prompts (supposedly delivered by the reader) hence the blue text at the bottom of a section that either reads ==> or some command like "Retrieve arms from chest." There are several (by which I mean a few thousand) pages where the panel is simply an animated picture telling a visual part of the story; there are others that have a similar picture but have some text at the bottom that somehow relates to what's going on in the picture and tell part of the story from the point of view of the narrator; there are even pages that are in the form of a flash animation that can be several minutes long that tell a part of the story through music and action. Then there are pages which have "Pesterlogs" which generally have some dialogue going between some of the characters in the form of IM logs. Each page is important, even if some of them are mostly memetic in nature (often referencing something else from MSPA like Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff) and the pesterlogs are especially important.

Just to warn you: the first few pages are slow and are mostly to set the stage for the actual plot and will mostly revolve around jokes of some form or another, and will be the main way that characters will be introduced throughout the story. As it goes on, the plot will begin to develop, but that easily comes several hundred pages later, and believe me when I say that the story will pull some mindfuck out once things are finally starting to make sense. Just bear with it and you will eventually get what's kind of going on... until you have no more archived content too read and you become one of us. >_>


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> WhAtS uP mY mOtHeRfUcKeRs?  I'm JuSt SlAmMiN a FaYgO lIkE iT's ThE mOtHeRfUcKiN sHiT's BiTcHtItS bRo.



[CT] D --> It is une%cusable and ina%eptable for someone as il100strious as yourself to act in such a fash100n. I respectfully request that 100 adress me the way 100 are e%pected to.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

wow this place is full of internet trolls \o/


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Ok, I went to website, and tried to read it like a webcomic. I still don't fucking get it. What is Homestuck? I see the characters from it, and they look interesting, but I have no fucking clue how to fucking read this thing. >:I
> I just may be internet-retarded, but please someone tell me what Homestuck IS.



It is a comic that parallels the style of old-fashioned text-driven and/or PandC adventure games as part of its schtick.  The reader clicks to advance from panel to panel in a vague imitation of said games, while reading the pesterlogs (which contain the bulk of the written story most of the time) and enjoying the delightful whimsical comic art style.  There are occasionally sections where the comic panel is animated, is a video clip or is interactive, all designed to enhance that "old LucasArts PandC adventure game/Zork/Gabriel Knight" feel.  The plot itself is (at first) centered around 4 human kids playing an extraordinarily absorbing game called SBURB.  After the first couple acts it will become clear that you've been looking at the tip of the iceberg and the story gets even more complex.

There are little ==> linky arrows below each panel and caption that advance to the next panel.  Don't forget to read pesterlogs, though.

EDIT: WHO DOWNVOTED THIS THREAD >:C


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

Tycho said:


> EDIT: WHO DOWNVOTED THIS THREAD >:C



[CT] D --> Not e%actly positive, but I 100sed the "rate this thread" opt100n to sele%t "E%cellent" and restore the balance.

(if things go on like this, I might actually change my avie to good ol' centaurtesticles :V)


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Ok, I went to website, and tried to read it like a webcomic. I still don't fucking get it. What is Homestuck? I see the characters from it, and they look interesting, but I have no fucking clue how to fucking read this thing. >:I
> I just may be internet-retarded, but please someone tell me what Homestuck IS.


Start here. Press the little arrows, or sometimes it's a different command. (If the command starts with , make sure your speakers are on, it means "sound.") Press "save" when you're done for the night/hour, whatever; when you come back you can press "load" and it will take you to the page you saved on. 

It starts out about four friends playing a game, and then turns into something much greater. It's broken into five acts right now plus an intermission. A lot of people have trouble with the first two acts, depends on your sense of humor. Those are the shortest acts however--not that that's really saying much, the comic as a whole is about 5000 pages now. As you go on, though, the art evolves significantly and the story becomes far more dramatic and involved. You'll start seeing little games and flashes. 

Go slow. I blasted through in 3-4 days and regret it--you miss a lot and anyway, update-reading sucks, the only advantage to it is being about to talk to other fans without worrying about spoilers. Don't hold your breath for the grey-skinned, horned people, they don't feature prominently until Act 5. Read the Intermission, it's mostly frivolous but some things turn out important later.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2011)

Guys.

Guys.

I just filled a notebook full of ships.

Holy shit.

What is wrong with me.

It's the fact that I'm a Leo, isn't it?

I bet it is.


----------



## Mr. Warper (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow it physically hurts to read this, I like it.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Go slow. I blasted through in 3-4 days and regret  it--you miss a lot and anyway, update-reading sucks, the only advantage  to it is being about to talk to other fans without worrying about  spoilers. Don't hold your breath for the grey-skinned, horned people,  they don't feature prominently until Act 5. Read the Intermission, it's  mostly frivolous but some things turn out important later.



[CT] D --> Update reading su% e%tremely hard right now since the creator is taking a break from contin100ing the story for about a month (at least).
[CT] D --> I almost e%pended all my reading time very q100ckly as well, but stopped when I realized I'd %ssed the line of 1000 pages read continu100sly over the course of one day. Since then I s100wed down, and read about 1 or 2 h100ndred pages a day. I am at page 4286, e%actly.

(not but seriously, typing like this is awesome I can't stop anymore someone help me)


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2011)

Mr. Warper said:


> Wow it physically hurts to read this, I like it.



Then you might not want to continue after the first act, as the plot starts making sense and will give you less of a headache.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> [CT] D --> Update reading su% e%tremely hard right now since the creator is taking a break from contin100ing the story for about a month (at least).
> [CT] D --> I almost e%pended all my reading time very q100ckly as well, but stopped when I realized I'd %ssed the line of 1000 pages read continu100sly over the course of one day. Since then I s100wed down, and read about 1 or 2 h100ndred pages a day. I am at page 4286, e%actly.
> 
> (not but seriously, typing like this is awesome I can't stop anymore someone help me)



I didn't want to tell you this... but I feel the need to.

You're doing his quirk wrong.

Edit: DOPPELPAST


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

I havent read enough of him yet. Still, trying to fit in as many "%" words as possible is a welcome challenge.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I didn't want to tell you this... but I feel the need to.
> 
> You're doing his quirk wrong.
> 
> Edit: DOPPELPAST


 so you are still stuck in your own nutshell ???


----------



## Mr. Warper (Aug 29, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Then you might not want to continue after the first act, as the plot starts making sense and will give you less of a headache.


Then I'll actually like it, maybe... if all goes according to plan.
Plus I gotta see why people love it so much like I did with Twilight except maybe this time I'll understand it.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

[cT]D--> I have dishonoured the e%ceptional Equius by over1OOking his 100dicrously specific typing habits 
[cT]D--> This unseemly and unr001y habit unworthy of a b100 b100d shall now be e%cised from my posts in this 100vable thread

I am 100% convinced that my post is now completely Equius-worthy. I await the great Sollux' e%pertise :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> over1OOking
> 
> unr001y



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 29, 2011)

WhOa MoThErFuCkErS, I lIkE gO aWaY fOr A dAy, AnD lIkE, nEpEtA aNd EqUiUs ShOw ThE fUcK uP.  fUcK yEaH bRo...

Fuck, I can't stop talking like Gamzee either.  I think someone should like, draw a pic of the Homestuck Thread regulars as The Trolls XD


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Fuck, I can't stop talking like Gamzee either.  I think someone should like, draw a pic of the Homestuck Thread regulars as The Trolls XD



The Karkat and Vriska accounts don't post anymore.

feel2badman.giif


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

Okay, the double OO at over1OOking was a dumb mistake, but I stand by unr001y. If he replaces "blue" by "b100" he'd certainly replace "unruly" by "unr001y".


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

[cT]D--> You just got your despicable self e%terminated, you 100dmouthed f001

(maybe if I start by small sentences I'll lessen my chances of fucking up ? Don't worry, I'll get the hang of it eventually. It's not the easiest quirk to work with but I'm standing by it)


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm so tempted to change to a Sollux avatar... but I like glitch!Nepeta so much.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 29, 2011)

HoLy ShIt BrO, i'M rUnNiN lOw On ThE wIcKeD eLiXiR mOtHeRfUcKeRs 

HoNk hOnK )


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2011)

what?

one doe2 not 2iimply run out of faygo

ii thought you had a faygo bush


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> HoLy ShIt BrO, i'M rUnNiN lOw On ThE wIcKeD eLiXiR mOtHeRfUcKeRs
> 
> HoNk hOnK )



[cT]D--> Your frivo100s c100wn behaviour STRONGLY e%cites my anger. I will however restrain myself, as you are of higher b100d


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 29, 2011)

Sollux said:


> what?
> 
> one doe2 not 2iimply run out of faygo
> 
> ii thought you had a faygo bush


 
WhOa SoLlUx...ArE yOu TeLlInG mE tHaT tHe WiCkEd ElIxIr GrOwS oN bUsHeS?  sHiT mOtHeRfUcKeR, yOu JuSt DrOpPeD a FuCkInG bOmB oN mY tHiNk pAn, A mOtHeRfUcKiNg MiNd ExPlOsIoN bRo.



General-jwj said:


> [cT]D--> Your frivo100s c100wn behaviour STRONGLY e%cites my anger. I will however restrain myself, as you are of higher b100d



ChIlL tHe FuCk OuT mOtHeRfUcKeR, hAvE a SoPoR SlImE PiE bRo.  ThAt ShIt iS lIkE...a MoUtH mIrAcLe, tHaT tUrNs InTo A fUcKiN mInD mIrAcLe, lIkE tHe MoThErFuCkIn ShIt'S bItChTiTs.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> ChIlL tHe FuCk OuT mOtHeRfUcKeR, hAvE a SoPoR SlImE PiE bRo.  ThAt ShIt iS lIkE...a MoUtH mIrAcLe, tHaT tUrNs InTo A fUcKiN mInD mIrAcLe, lIkE tHe MoThErFuCkIn ShIt'S bItChTiTs.



D--> Is that ... an order ? Are you ordering me to 100cate and consume a slime pie ? Is this ... punishment for my bad behaviour ?
D--> I'll be right back, I need to find a towel I 100st recently.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 29, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> D--> Is that ... an order ? Are you ordering me to 100cate and consume a slime pie ? Is this ... punishment for my bad behaviour ?
> D--> I'll be right back, I need to find a towel I 100st recently.



BrO, i'M nOt OrDeRiNg yOu To Do AnYtHiNg :0) HoNk! 

AsK KaRkAt?  He StEaLs HaNdS bRo, So LiKe, He WoUlD nEeD a LoT oF tOwElS tO dRy ThOsE mOtHeRfUcKeRs WiTh.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

D--> Karkat is a 100wlife and f001ish Troll of inferior b100d. I want nothing to do with him. Unless you order me to e%tract towels from his 100d clutches that is. I respectf001ly request that you order me to do so.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2011)

Just wrote this down from most favorite to least favorite by sorting them in four groups of threes and rating from 1 to 3. Please don't kill me.

1. Sollux
2. Terezi
3. Nepeta
4. Equius
5. Kanaya
6. Karkat
7. Gamzee
8. Vriska (This was purely by coincidence. I shit you not)
9. Aradia
10. Tavros
11. Eridan
12. Feferi

Someone associating with Sollux that actually doesn't like Feferi. Shocking, I know.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Just wrote this down from most favorite to least favorite by sorting them in four groups of threes and rating from 1 to 3. Please don't kill me.
> 
> 1. Sollux
> 2. Terezi
> ...



In a few hundred pages I'll probably have spent time enough with the Trolls to know about them and understand the finer points of your classification. They haven't even introduced them all yet where I am. Kanaya just threatened Vriska with a toilet so she'd stop pestering poor Tavros.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2011)

What if I just kept this avatar.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 29, 2011)

1. Equius
2. Gamzee
3. Nepeta
4. Karkat
5. Tavros
6. Terezi
7. Sollux
8. Vriska
9. Eridan
10. Aradia
11. Feferi
12. Kanaya


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 29, 2011)

oh hey motherfuckers, i've got some bad news
I AM GOING TO RAIN HORRIFIC JUGGALO DESTRUCTION DOWN ON YOU
those pies, shoulda known they would be fuckin up my think pan bro
I WILL PAINT MASTERPIECES WITH YOUR BLOOD
i'm coming for you equius you motherfucker, then for you too sullux you inferior shit
NOBODY SHALL SURVIVE MY ROYAL WRATH

honk honk >:0)


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 30, 2011)

bu22 bu22


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 30, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> oh hey motherfuckers, i've got some bad news
> I AM GOING TO RAIN HORRIFIC JUGGALO DESTRUCTION DOWN ON YOU
> those pies, shoulda known they would be fuckin up my think pan bro
> I WILL PAINT MASTERPIECES WITH YOUR BLOOD
> ...



D--> I am glad that you have adopted a proper out100k on life and your intera%ions with 100wer b100ds. I feel suitably e%coriated.

EDIT : just read the part that explains Troll romance. It was pretty cool. Eridan and Feferi got introduced too.


----------



## Maisuki (Aug 30, 2011)

I would've replied to this much sooner, but I was busy actually reading the comic. Best web series ever.

Oh, and apparently my patron troll is Karkat. The similarities are scary.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 30, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> I would've replied to this much sooner, but I was busy actually reading the comic. Best web series ever.
> 
> Oh, and apparently my patron troll is Karkat. The similarities are scary.


My patron is Vriska. The similarities are not existent. Also my favorite is Tavros. What the fuuuuck.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 30, 2011)

will someone please get rid of Tomzee

PLEASE


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 30, 2011)

Tycho said:


> will someone please get rid of Tomzee
> 
> PLEASE



D--> He is of purer b100d than you are, f001
D--> I e%pect you to e%press more respect for him from now on
D--> Or I will let 100se my e%traordinary FURY against you

You should pick a troll and try. This is really fun.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 30, 2011)

Tycho said:


> will someone please not get rid of Tomzee
> 
> PLEASE



Fix'd :V

But yeah, it is getting a bit too far I think. XD  Also, truth be told, it is annoying as hell to type like that after a while, so to save both my own sanity, and that of you guys (not to mention what I'm doing could be construed as roleplay).  I'll keep it to special occasions, and only in the Homestuck thread, where at least people /would/ get any jokes that spawn from that.

Sorry if I caused any irritation, I was just havin a  bit of fun with Sollux and General-jwj, and it went a bit over the top, won't happen again. =3


----------



## Tycho (Aug 30, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> D--> He is of purer b100d than you are, f001
> D--> I e%pect you to e%press more respect for him from now on
> D--> Or I will let 100se my e%traordinary FURY against you
> 
> You should pick a troll and try. This is really fun.



You're using my patron troll and the troll I'd REALLY want to play at this silly game as is angry douchebag early-in-comic Karkat.  So yeah no.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 30, 2011)

Tycho said:


> You're using my patron troll and the troll I'd REALLY want to play at this silly game as is angry douchebag early-in-comic Karkat.  So yeah no.



There are twelve trolls and thousands of Homestuck readers. What where the chances of 2 people having the same favorite troll ? *sarcasm* :V
Actually Tavros is my zodiac sign AND he acts exactly like me so he should be my patron troll, but I haven't quite got the hang of his typing yet. Eventually I"ll change to that I guess.

And thanks for the fun yesterday Tomias, t'was great. I really enjoyed it


----------



## Tycho (Aug 30, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> There are twelve trolls and thousands of Homestuck readers. What where the chances of 2 people having the same favorite troll ? *sarcasm* :V
> Actually Tavros is my zodiac sign AND he acts exactly like me so he should be my patron troll, but I haven't quite got the hang of his typing yet. Eventually I"ll change to that I guess.



p easy, put CapsLock on and try and type as if you were a normal typist, with capitalization and such.  CapsLock auto-reverses it and presto Tavros-quirk get.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 30, 2011)

There are also the hesitations and stuff. When he goes eh and hum and whatever  and adds excessive commas in the middle of a sentence. It's an art to master that. 
Though I guess I'll give it a try if one of those "everybody pick a troll" moments comes back.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 30, 2011)

Patron is Nepeta.
Favorite is Sollux
Most like Karkat.

Yeah, I'm all over the place.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 30, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> And thanks for the fun yesterday Tomias, t'was great. I really enjoyed it



No problem dude, anytime.  Just, not /too/ often, dont' wanna piss everyone off.  Although, I suppose it would be pretty effective trolling methods :V



Tycho said:


> p easy, put CapsLock on and try and type as if you were a normal typist, with capitalization and such.  CapsLock auto-reverses it and presto Tavros-quirk get.


 
Is it bad that I didn't realise that is what his quier essentially was until now? XD



Sollux said:


> Patron is Nepeta.
> Favorite is Sollux
> Most like Karkat.
> 
> Yeah, I'm all over the place.



You are just as bad as me dude.

Patron: Eridan
Favourite: Gamzee
Most Like: Sollux/Karkat cross really.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 30, 2011)

What is a "patron troll" ? Is it a concept that comes further along the  comic that I haven't reached yet, or is it a something the fans invented ?



Tomias_Redford said:


> Is it bad that I didn't realise that is what his quier essentially was until now? XD



Don't forget he's also supposed to act really meek and hesitant, he uses an unnecessary amount of commas (probably to simulate awkward pauses in sentences, like when you go "uuuuh") and replaces periods by semicolons. I don't merely type like the character : I BECOME THE CHARACTER HAHAHAHahahahaaaaaa
This'll come out all wrong and awful but I have an uncle in a wheelchair so I have extensive Tavros-related experience.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 30, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> What is a "patron troll" ? Is it a concept that comes further along the  comic that I haven't reached yet, or is it a something the fans invented ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


patron troll = your sign troll I believe

mine is equius because im sagittarius


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow, I feel like an idiot for -just- realizing the signs were the zodiac signs.
I mean, I knew that I've seen the signs before, but I forgot what they were called/representing.
/facedesk


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 30, 2011)

DevistatedDrone said:


> Wow, I feel like an idiot for -just- realizing the signs were the zodiac signs.
> I mean, I knew that I've seen the signs before, but I forgot what they were called/representing.
> /facedesk



ChIlL tHe FuCk OuT mOtHeRfUcKeR, sLaM sOmE Of ThE wIcKeD eLiXiR bRo.  ThAt MiRaClE wIlL mAkE eVeRyThInG fEeL gOoD mOtHeRfUcKeR.

But yeah, don't feel bad dude, it took me almost as long to figure it out too XD  You know what else is hard as fuck to comprehend, fucking Troll Romances.  Jeez that stuff has more complexity than Astrophysics :V


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 30, 2011)

ONE OF THEEEESE THIIINGS IS NOT LIKE THE OTHER

Go ahead and Google it, it's seriously there.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 30, 2011)

http://quizilla.teennick.com/quizzes/result/18330502/8010348/

http://quizilla.teennick.com/quizzes/18330502/which-homestuck-troll-are-you


----------



## Tycho (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh fuck quizilla quizzes, always made by some idiot with only the loosest idea of how a survey is supposed to be done


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 31, 2011)

So, if a patron troll is one of the same astrological sign I am, then it goes like this for me :

Patron Troll : Tavros
Favorite troll : Equius (a really close call with that wicked motherfucker Gamzee, they both make me laugh so hard it hurts. I guess time will tell which one I prefer)
Most like : Tavros


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 31, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Oh fuck quizilla quizzes, always made by some idiot with only the loosest idea of how a survey is supposed to be done


I bet you got someone lame like Kanaya


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 31, 2011)

HOLY SHIT I JUST DID THE QUIZZ AND I GOT TAVROS THE DUDE WHO DID THIS IS A WIZARD PROPHET VISIONARY !


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 31, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> HOLY SHIT I JUST DID THE QUIZZ AND I GOT TAVROS THE DUDE WHO DID THIS IS A WIZARD PROPHET VISIONARY !


*it knows*


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Oh fuck quizilla quizzes, always made by some idiot with only the loosest idea of how a survey is supposed to be done




WATS UR FAVRIT COLOR :U



Clayton said:


> Implying Kanaya's lame.



So god damn lame.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 31, 2011)

Sollux said:


> So god damn lame.



I'd gladly click those links, but they're exactly 1000 pages ahead of me in terms of story. So I'll discreetly abscond instead.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh thank god. At first I was like "Oh shit. JWJ didn't actually click those links, did he?"


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd state the obvious "can't tell of trolling or serious", but it's funnier if you keep me guessing


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 31, 2011)

hEY DUDES, i'M, GONNA GIVE TAVROS, A TRY;
hOW IS, THIS WORKING OUT ?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 31, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> hEY DUDES, i'M, GONNA GIVE TAVROS, A TRY;
> hOW IS, THIS WORKING OUT ?



pretty spot on I think.

Also Kanaya IS an incredible badass.



Spoiler: Kanaya



especially when she carved up Eridan omg that was gratifying


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 31, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Spoiler: Kanaya
> 
> 
> 
> especially when she carved up Eridan omg that was gratifying





Spoiler: Kanaya and a related video



Oh my God yes. [yt]m-WV87kK4WA[/yt]



Essentially the same thing idea, only no spoilers:
[yt]J5bCBIbsrjE[/yt]

First there was Duckroll
Then there was Rickroll
NOW IT'S TEREZIROLL
_H3H3H3H3H3 _


----------



## Tycho (Aug 31, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> First there was Duckroll
> Then there was Rickroll
> NOW IT'S TEREZIROLL
> _H3H3H3H3H3 _



it's pretty hard not to like terezi, despite whatever failings she may have

also LOL @ play 'em off keyboardNepeta vid


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Aug 31, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> But yeah, don't feel bad dude, it took me almost as long to figure it out too XDYou know what else is hard as fuck to comprehend, fucking Troll Romances.  Jeez that stuff has more complexity than Astrophysics :V


Is it bad that I understood Troll Romance through my first read?

Also did some poking around.
Found out my Patron is Vriska
The quiz says I'm most like Gamzee (which is completely agreeable)
And I still can't decide my over all favorite. It's tied between about 5 of the trolls.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 31, 2011)

HAHAHAHA DEAR LORD WHAT


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 31, 2011)

iT'S FUNNY BECAUSE, UUH, JUST WHEN i WAS WONDERING HOW tROLL ROMANCE WORKED AGAIN ;
tHE WRITER REPOSTED THE, EXPLANATION FOR, LIKE, NO REASON;


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 31, 2011)

It's official, I am Gamzee now... :0)

HeLl YeAh MoThErFuCkErS, tHaT sHiT iS iNtEnSe BrO.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 31, 2011)

tHIS QUIZZ, WELL, IS REALLY ACCURATE RIGHT? iT, REALLY WORKS }:O
aLSO, HOLY CRAP THAT  mAKE HER PAY VIDEO WAS COOL;


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Aug 31, 2011)

Finally caught up to the most recent update of Homestuck and all I have to say is...

umm...

wat


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2011)

http://quizilla.teennick.com/quizzes/result/18330502/8010353/

Both the questions, answers, and outcomes are insanely inaccurate.

I'm nothing like Sollux aside from the fact that I'm neutral in most cases. I'm more like Karkat, Tavros... hell, even Eridan.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 31, 2011)

jUST LIKE gAMZEE, SAID
tHAT QUIZZ IS LIKE, HUM, A MIRACLE;
iF YOU DON'T BELIEVE IN MIRACLES THEN WELL IT'S YOUR OWN PROBLEM, i GUESS;


(the funny part is, to type like Tavros I just have to turn caps lock on and then write what I'd say in a face-to-face conversation with a stranger )


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2011)

Just uploaded this on Homebot. How does this make you feel?



barefootfoof said:


> Spoiler: Kanaya and a related video
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God yes. [yt]m-WV87kK4WA[/yt]



At first I felt like a terrible person for laughing... but then I remembered it's Eridan.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 31, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Just uploaded this on Homebot. How does this make you feel?



If that's you it's pretty impressive. If it isn't you it's still pretty impressive. All in all, an impressive performance.
I hate that I'd have to sport a mohawk in order to cosplay Tavros (and then maybe tackle the problem of what to do with my legs)

I could do John Egbert pretty easily though, same square glasses, same haircut, ... all I'd need is a ridiculous green suit with assorted bowtie and a huge-ass warhammer.

EDIT : sO, iT TURNS OUT THAT,, hOW CAN i SAY THIS, tHERE IS A DARKER SHADE OF ,hUUM, bROWN-TYPE COLOUR THAT'S KIND OF BETTER TO SHOW tAVROS TYPING, sO, i GUESS i'M GONNA USE THAT FROM NOW ON;


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2011)

Nah.  I'm male and have a much more (not very) masculine face than that. But I do agree that it is a fantastic cosplay.

When I grow my hair out I'm so dressing as Karkat.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2011)

Guys

*GUYS

*okay so

guys

yeah

okay so

Let's popularize this shit, guys.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 31, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Guys
> 
> *GUYS
> 
> ...


What about those of us who don't like going to cp-central 4chan? or is this not a part of 4chan?



Sollux said:


> WATS UR FAVRIT COLOR :U
> 
> 
> 
> So god damn lame.


she is lame though
soo lame  shes so boring

my fave colour is blue


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 31, 2011)

EDIT: merging


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2011)

It's not 4chan. It's like it.

It's just an image sharing board for homestuck that currently doesn't accept NSFW material, which is a perk for some people.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 31, 2011)

nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan
[yt]Jh51UR8HR0w[/yt]

soemone showed me this on fa
ahahaha


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2011)

Holy fuck! GERERALIVAN IS BACK!

*: DDDDDDDDDDDD*


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 31, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Holy fuck! GERERALIVAN IS BACK!
> 
> *DDDDDDDDDDD*



Who?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2011)

That one guy who does the awesome Equius voice. Please tell me you at least know who Octopimp is.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 31, 2011)

Sollux said:


> That one guy who does the awesome Equius voice. Please tell me you at least know who Octopimp is.



Sorry but...no...

If it's anmy consolation I know the guy who made the BoX oF mIrAcLeS series on youtube.  Best Gamzee ever, totally headcanon voice now.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 31, 2011)

IS HE THE ONE THAT DOES THE BEST ERIDAN?
that is the best eridan omg


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 1, 2011)

Sup losers, check out my new avatar for the day
Now I can be lame like the rest of you


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 1, 2011)

i warned you about stairs bro
I TOLD YOU DOG


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay, so that's five trolls so far. Just seven more.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 1, 2011)

Sollux said:


> That one guy who does the awesome Equius voice. Please tell me you at least know who Octopimp is.



I have no idea what you're talking about. I do remember one guy from youtube who went to fast-food drive-ins and ordered food while pretending to be Tavros and Gamzee but that's all.

Gotta admit that's a pretty sweet Equius voice right there.



Sollux said:


> Okay, so that's five trolls so far. Just seven more.



If I could get my sister to read the goddamn webcomic she wouldn't even think before being Nepeta. She already pretty much is Nepeta as-is anyway. But I'd never-ever evah aske her to come here on a furry forum. Not in a million years.



barefootfoof said:


> i warned you about stairs bro
> I TOLD YOU DOG


It's been a very long time since I actually LOLed at something on the internet (except for Homestuck and MLP that is). You have my utmost respect.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, I've been gone from this thread for a while. :/


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 1, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Man, I've been gone from this thread for a while. :/



hEY, hELLO THERE;
wOULD YOU LIKE, hOW CAN i SAY THIS, tO,,, uUUH IMPERSONATE A TROLL WITH US?
i'M SURE YOU'D ENJOY YOURSELF, pROBABLY }:d


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. I do remember one guy from youtube who went to fast-food drive-ins and ordered food while pretending to be Tavros and Gamzee but that's all.



Yeah, that's Octopimp.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 1, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Yeah, that's Octopimp.



He lacked the MoTHerFucKs AnD wIcKEd SHit that usually form a primordial part of Gamzee's dialogue though. Probably for reasons of politeness towards the drive-through staff. I loled hard at the notion of Tavros ordering chicken nuggets, since that's pretty much my fast-food diet too. So many creepy similarities ... have I such a stock-personality that some random writer on the internet can capture my essence so perfectly ?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 2, 2011)

Holy crap I just noticed that Sollux's shoes are two different colors. 

:33 < and sure general i would love to impurrsonate a troll with you guys
:33 < but didnt a mod purrohibit rp in this thread?


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 2, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Holy crap I just noticed that Sollux's shoes are two different colors.
> 
> :33 < and sure general i would love to impurrsonate a troll with you guys
> :33 < but didnt a mod purrohibit rp in this thread?


[CC]: But t)(at was forever ago! I t)(ink t)(at t)(e mods )(ave abandoned t)(is t)(reed.
[CC]: Glub glub glub


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 2, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> [CC]: But t)(at was forever ago! I t)(ink t)(at t)(e mods )(ave abandoned t)(is t)(reed.
> [CC]: Glub glub glub


You thought wrong.
Everyone stop doing this bullshit, whatever it is.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 2, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> You thought wrong.
> Everyone stop doing this bullshit, whatever it is.


Then where the hell have you all been? >:u

But it's okay, anything to abandon Fef's quirk, dear lord. What a pain it is. Can we all just slap Hussie for making that quirk a thing?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2011)

But the avatar thing is cool, right? We can still do the avatar thing?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 2, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Holy crap I just noticed that Sollux's shoes are two different colors.
> 
> :33 < and sure general i would love to impurrsonate a troll with you guys
> :33 < but didnt a mod purrohibit rp in this thread?


I NOTICED THAT YESTERDAY TOO!!!!!!!
D --> Uh
D --> I do believe the admins did actually command us not to
D --> I'm getting a bit sweaty

Except I don't think anybody is really roleplaying, some people are just typing in the colours/mannerisms of the characters.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> D --> Uh
> D --> I do believe the admins did actually command us not to
> D --> I'm getting a bit sweaty
> 
> Except I don't think anybody is really roleplaying, some people are just typing in the colours/mannerisms of the characters.



They're Homestuck quirks. They're annoying by default.

Also how could you not notice the shoes? |:C


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 2, 2011)

Guys.
_GUYS.
_More genderbent trolls for yall

Gamshe is my favourite.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 2, 2011)

Sollux said:


> They're Homestuck quirks. They're annoying by default.
> 
> Also how could you not notice the shoes? |:C


 
i dont find them annoying.
omg  i dunno



Hateful Bitch said:


> Guys.
> _GUYS.
> _More genderbent trolls for yall
> 
> Gamshe is my favourite.


im dying over sollux


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 2, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Also how could you not notice the shoes? |:C



For the same reason that I don't notice what shoes other people are wearing: I don't look at people's feet at all (barring when they have them in my face, but that never really happens). That, and I don't particularly give a shit about shoes to begin with (though I do like my New Balances).


----------



## Maisuki (Sep 2, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> For the same reason that I don't notice what shoes other people are wearing: I don't look at people's feet at all (barring when they have them in my face, but that never really happens). That, and I don't particularly give a shit about shoes to begin with (though I do like my New Balances).


 
Omg 2hoe2! :V

Fun fact: the Trolls' trollian names correspond to one of the DNA nucleotides. (ATCG)


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 2, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Guys.
> _GUYS.
> _More genderbent trolls for yall
> 
> Gamshe is my favourite.


 I don't think that Eridan counts as either gender, especially not in march. :V Female!Equius reminds me of Alice from Superjail. 
And Nepeta went form adoreable neko to typical furry. D: _aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA_

...but I'm really liking man!Aradia and chick!Tavros. Holy cute.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 2, 2011)

nO MORE, eRM ;;; tROLL TYPING ?

Well no more troll-typing then }=( (I'm keeping Tavros' emote though you suckas, can't take that from me }=D)


----------



## Tycho (Sep 2, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Guys.
> _GUYS.
> _More genderbent trolls for yall
> 
> Gamshe is my favourite.



male Vriska makes me laugh for some reason


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 2, 2011)

For some reason they all look wrong and terrifying to me. Can't explain it.

EXCEPT SHE-SOLLUX OMYGOODNESS MY SHRUNKEN HEART IS GROWING


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a picture of this awesome female Gamzee someone did.

Also, I have a picture of female Sollux in my porn folder that basically looks like yellow!Vriska... only with 3d glasses and four horns. Also, they added red and blue nipple piercings. :n

I'll post it when Homebot accepts it.

The Gamzee one, I mean.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 2, 2011)

WhAt ThE mOtHeRfUcK?  nO mOrE tRoLl TyPiNg, ThIs IsN't CoOl BrO.

But seriously, I'm sure it's like before, where posts of just troll typing isn't allowed, but as long as you have something on topic to say you can have a bit.  At least I hope so, because Mods never let us have any fun Â¬.Â¬


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 2, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Also, I have a picture of female Sollux in my porn folder that basically looks like yellow!Vriska... only with 3d glasses and four horns. Also, they added red and blue nipple piercings. :n



TMI, as I believe it is customary to say in your timeframe of reference.



Tomias_Redford said:


> WhAt ThE mOtHeRfUcK?  nO mOrE tRoLl TyPiNg, ThIs IsN't CoOl BrO.
> 
> But seriously, I'm sure it's like before, where posts of just troll  typing isn't allowed, but as long as you have something on topic to say  you can have a bit.  At least I hope so, because Mods never let us have  any fun Â¬.Â¬



If I were a mod I'd thank the heavens every  day to have such an incredible Gamzee-imitator in my forum (as well as  such a fantastic and close-knit Homestuck fandom, who'se members are so  awesome and who should never be banned ever because they each have  perfect mastery over their troll typing quirks) :V


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 2, 2011)

Motherfucker, double post D:>


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2011)

Okay, I suppose we're even... as I was browsing MSPA Wiki and found out that John originally wore white shorts, rather than white pants.

WHATTHEFUCKINGHELL




General-jwj said:


> TMI, as I believe it is customary to say in your timeframe of reference.



Okay. I suppose the piercing part was rather unnecessary.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 2, 2011)

Since we're talking about porn ... I found some of the kinky stuff }=D 

(TOTALLY SFW YOU STUPID IDIOTS)

Edit : while I'm here, what the goddamn problem with Vriska ? How can she manage to alternate between being so likeable and so hateable in the blink of an eye ?(or the click of a link, more like) I CAN'T STAND IT I'M CONFUSED.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 2, 2011)

what is the bucket originally used for... why would someone make a bucket gold.....


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> what is the bucket originally used for... why would someone make a bucket gold.....



I know, pretty wild, right ? };P

I dunno ... it's probably brass instead of gold. Might be some kind of antique chamber pot or whatever. I obviously have no interest in that bucket beyond the Homestuck in-joke of course.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 2, 2011)

maybe its for.. milk or water
it looks like it would hold milk in my imagination


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> while I'm here, what the goddamn problem with Vriska ? How can she manage to alternate between being so likeable and so hateable in the blink of an eye ?(or the click of a link, more like) I CAN'T STAND IT I'M CONFUSED.



There is one statement that can explain it...

"Stupid sexy Vriska."


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 2, 2011)

So some people used 'troll typing' to clear up whether or not troll typing was allowed or not, immediately after a public warning about it.
That shows a lot of thought.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 2, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> So some people used 'troll typing' to clear up whether or not troll typing was allowed or not, immediately after a public warning about it.
> That shows a lot of thought.


i didnt see no rule against it
i saw rules about "no talking to your future/past self"

deal with it XAERUN
yeha i used your real name *shove*
http://i55.tinypic.com/28j9qc1.png


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i didnt see no rule against it
> i saw rules about "no talking to your future/past self"
> 
> deal with it XAERUN
> ...


I am so gonna track your ass down and just goddamn _destroy you_

Also am I like the only person that thinks MSP's earlier work was better, and Problem Sleuth was fuckin' awesome?


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Sep 3, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> I am so gonna track your ass down and just goddamn _destroy you_
> 
> Also am I like the only person that thinks MSP's earlier work was better, and Problem Sleuth was fuckin' awesome?


Yeah, PS and the others were amazing because it was almost completely character controlled. Only reason why I think Problem Sleuth was better than Homestuck is because Problem Sleuth was pretty much material Hussie was pulling out of his ass, where Homestuck is more scripted and pre-meditated and the characters are given depth and personalities ad nauseum.

amirong?

But doesn't mean I don't enjoy HS for what it is.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> I am so gonna track your ass down and just goddamn _destroy you_


dont shoot me santa claus ive been a clean livin boy, i promise you, did every little thing you asked me to
i cant believe the things im goin through
dont shoot me santa claus, no one else around believes me, the children on the block they tease me and i couldnt let them off that easy


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 3, 2011)

Candy corn Kanpire. If it's not a thing, it needs to be.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah, I think it's a thing. Pretty sure it was in that giant ass Kanaya folder I downloaded a few weeks ago.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2011)

Changing my chumhandle from cyberneticAbomination to industrialVertigo.

Also, yellow-green because I'm a leo... just in case I lose enough self-respect to create a fantroll.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 3, 2011)

I finally caught up from the very start.
And I CAN'T be the only one who liked the beginning pages much, much more then the later ones, which basically comprised of giant blocks of text and such, creating all of these alternate-timelines bullshit. It's becoming less of an action orientated thing and more "figure out my plot hahahaha!".


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2011)

You just haven't warmed up to the plot yet. Everyone gets confused their first week or so.

This should explain everything and more.ores the fuck out of me.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 3, 2011)

Waffles said:


> I finally caught up from the very start.
> And I CAN'T be the only one who liked the beginning pages much, much more then the later ones, which basically comprised of giant blocks of text and such, creating all of these alternate-timelines bullshit. It's becoming less of an action orientated thing and more "figure out my plot hahahaha!".



I liked the whole comic the same. It's just shifting between different types of storytelling really, and neither of them bother me. As far as I'm concerned, Hussie can just keep doing whatever the hell he wants and I'll be ok with that.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 3, 2011)

Trickster mode is far too fun for it's own good, especially that Vriska!John sprite.


----------



## Maisuki (Sep 3, 2011)

I feel like I'm the only one who actually understood all the space-time stuff.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 3, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who actually understood all the space-time stuff.



I feel like I understand everything pretty well, for now (page 4700-ish right now)


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 3, 2011)

I pretty much could understand most of the space/time stuff relativly easy, thank god for my incredibly geeky brain, and my time travel obsession.

Oh also General jwj, I added you on Skype so we can get our troll on without worrying about mods being pissed at us XD


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who actually understood all the space-time stuff.



I have the intelligence to understand it... I just don't have the attention span.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 3, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I pretty much could understand most of the space/time stuff relativly easy, thank god for my incredibly geeky brain, and my time travel obsession.
> 
> Oh also General jwj, I added you on Skype so we can get our troll on without worrying about mods being pissed at us XD



Just like the real Tavros and Gamzee, talking about random shit on IM without anyone giving a damn };D


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 3, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Just like the real Tavros and Gamzee, talking about random shit on IM without anyone giving a damn };D



Thats what I'm talkin' about Motherfucker, we are gonna discuss some wicked sweet miracles bro.  Honk :0)


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 3, 2011)

between this thread and the wait for EOA5 i'm dead

killed

put me in the ground please


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2011)

And I shall taunt my younger brother with ironic shit he will never get.

THIS IS TRULY A HOMESTICKY WORLD WE LIVE IN.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

ICP is gonna be performing in detroit on halloween

gamzee would be proud


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who actually understood all the space-time stuff.



'suki, quit being a dick bro. I warned you about that arrogance bro. >:V

Seriously  though, most of the space-time stuff isn't terribly difficult to get,  it's more once you get to the point where they sort of transcend reality  that things start going truly bat-shit.



Tomias_Redford said:


> Oh also General jwj, I added you on Skype so we can get our troll on without worrying about mods being pissed at us XD



'suki and I have already been doing this. We also troll-speak people on LoL or make HS references. No one has gotten it yet. >_>


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 4, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> 'suki and I have already been doing this. We also troll-speak people on LoL or make HS references. No one has gotten it yet. >_>



I wanted to try this but I suck at multitasking so I can't chat and play simultaneously. Also, I use skype to talk to my team so I never got used to LOL typing. And people are angry enough about me because I started playing Karthus and everyone hates his Requiem.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 4, 2011)

Waffles said:


> I finally caught up from the very start.
> And I CAN'T be the only one who liked the beginning pages much, much more then the later ones, which basically comprised of giant blocks of text and such, creating all of these alternate-timelines bullshit. It's becoming less of an action orientated thing and more "figure out my plot hahahaha!".



I caught up when it was Sollux vs Eridan, just as shit start going down.
I mean like, I got to the flash game that ends with them just about to fight. Pretty sweet time to catch up I think.

The plot is easier to understand once you start discussing it with other people is what I found. There are lots of things to piece together and everyone remembers different things.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2011)

I caught up to the mindfang shit. :C


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 4, 2011)

Pirate porn?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 4, 2011)

A lot of the time stuff wasn't really that hard for me to understand, but hell if the Sburb game mechanics didn't baffle the hell out of me at first. Prototyping? Ectobiology? What the fuck I don't even 

It wasn't until I saw multiple examples of them that I really got them, or got the significance of them.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 4, 2011)

So, outside of Pesterchat, has anybody tried using an autoquirk? I'm fiddling with the quirknator, and it's pretty sweet so far. You can even mix several quirks, and adjust things like Fef's level of excitement, and Kar's crankiness level.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I wanted to try this but I suck at multitasking so I can't chat and play simultaneously. Also, I use skype to talk to my team so I never got used to LOL typing. And people are angry enough about me because I started playing Karthus and everyone hates his Requiem.



We always type out jokes at the beginning of the match, like before we got into HS we would Rick Roll the enemy team by /all chatting the lyrics. Now we just /all chat "Do the windy thing," or better yet, "dO tHe MoThErFuCkInG wInDy ThInG : o)." Like I said, we have yet to actually find anyone that gets it. And we use skype to chat between us, but we usually have 2-3 people so we get stuck with randoms. I played without skype for a long time so I'm used to game chat at this point. Just make sure to call MIA's 'cause no amount of wards will apparently make it so that your team will have map awareness. >_>


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Pirate porn?



Yes.

First time I was an update reader... and all I was looking forward to was Mindfang searching for some booty.

YEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Sep 4, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> We also troll-speak people on LoL or make HS references. No one has gotten it yet. >_>


Trollspeak trolling in LoL? Why haven't I thought of this?

I'll be keeping an eye out trying to find you >:3


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 4, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> 'suki and I have already been doing this. We also troll-speak people on LoL or make HS references. No one has gotten it yet. >_>



Is it cool if I add both you and 'Suki on Skype?  You, Me, jwj and Maisuki could totally hang out, be the troll, join random group chats and fuck with people.  Y'know, what people often do on the interwebs XD


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

DevistatedDrone said:


> Trollspeak trolling in LoL? Why haven't I thought of this?
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye out trying to find you >:3



LoL IGN: RedHawkHacker

Come at me bro. >:>



			
				Tomias_Redford said:
			
		

> Is it cool if I add both you and 'Suki on Skype?  You, Me, jwj and  Maisuki could totally hang out, be the troll, join random group chats  and fuck with people.  Y'know, what people often do on the interwebs XD



Go ahead and add me on Skype if you want. I don't think 'suki would mind too much, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 5, 2011)

I've finally decided on a more fitting chumhandle: *discalceateThespian*


----------



## Maisuki (Sep 5, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Go ahead and add me on Skype if you want. I don't think 'suki would mind too much, but we'll see what happens.



I would hate it. :V

But yeah, send me a PM for my skype/LoL names if you want.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 5, 2011)

1
2
3
4


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4



lol so randumb xDDD


----------



## Maisuki (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm not sure if this has been posted yet.

[yt]Hg8DE8QBFRU[/yt]

I may be developing red feelings for whoever made this.

Edit: also look at the length of the video.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 5, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4


CH41K CH41K CH41K CH41K CH41K CH41K is now headcannon.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 5, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted yet.
> 
> [video]
> 
> I may be developing red feelings for whoever made this.



Flushed or pale? :V


----------



## Maisuki (Sep 6, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Flushed or pale? :V


 
Both.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 6, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> Both.



So platonic _and _lustful? I'm afraid to be your friend right now. :V


----------



## Maisuki (Sep 6, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> So platonic _and _lustful? I'm afraid to be your friend right now. :V


 
You just jelly.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2011)

Update.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 6, 2011)

wow late
so yeah who's going to read through that recap


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8zFeWNgh-E


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 6, 2011)

Well that was a shit update wasn't it.  It was just a couple of pages of differnet views of that book thing, then a .gif pic that when clicked takes you to Jail Breaker or whatever.

Seriously Hussie, you force us to wait a whole godamned month...for that.  Jegus Christ...Â¬.Â¬


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 6, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Well that was a shit update wasn't it.  It was just a couple of pages of differnet views of that book thing, then a .gif pic that when clicked takes you to Jail Breaker or whatever.
> 
> Seriously Hussie, you force us to wait a whole godamned month...for that.  Jegus Christ...Â¬.Â¬



This "End of Act 5" Animation had best be better than  Descend. There isn't an ultimatum, I'm just saying that it ought to be worth it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 6, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Well that was a shit update wasn't it.  It was just a couple of pages of differnet views of that book thing, then a .gif pic that when clicked takes you to Jail Breaker or whatever.
> 
> Seriously Hussie, you force us to wait a whole godamned month...for that.  Jegus Christ...Â¬.Â¬



Not his fault. Read the posts, gosh.

"One problem is, I don't have the running start I usually do. The song isn't finished, for one thing. Not quite sure when it will be, but it's a process I'm staying more closely involved with than usual. I also have almost no art assets to work with yet. Can't do much until more pieces fall into place. This is a very different type of project than in the past. By which I mainly mean, there's a lot more preplanning than my typical shotgun approach involves. "


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Well that was a shit update wasn't it.  It was just a couple of pages of differnet views of that book thing, then a .gif pic that when clicked takes you to Jail Breaker or whatever.
> 
> Seriously Hussie, you force us to wait a whole godamned month...for that.  Jegus Christ...Â¬.Â¬


it hasnt even been a month. its been half a month


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 6, 2011)

I just reached the  where Jade enters. Still awesome. It's like this whole comic just eats awesome for breakfast then shits mega-awesome for us to enjoy. (updates notwithstanding, they are an unfortunate but ultimately inevitable side-effect of every creative process ever)


----------



## crustone (Sep 6, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Well that was a shit update wasn't it.  It was just a couple of pages of differnet views of that book thing, then a .gif pic that when clicked takes you to Jail Breaker or whatever.
> 
> Seriously Hussie, you force us to wait a whole godamned month...for that.  Jegus Christ...Â¬.Â¬



That was just a cock tease, the real update is gonna be worth the wait.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 6, 2011)

Jailbreak's worth the read anyway. Seriously, I love that thing. But whyyyy no finishhhh, Hussieeee? :ccccc


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2011)

Eh, I never got around to finishing Jailbreak. Just an pointless gore story to me. But then again... so was pretty much anything else by Hussie.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 7, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Eh, I never got around to finishing Jailbreak. Just an pointless gore story to me. But then again... so was pretty much anything else by Hussie.


It's really not very long at all. I don't even think it breaks 100 pages.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll go read all the rest of Hussie's stuff when I reach the latest updated pages of Homestuck (at this rate it'll probably take a couple of weeks)


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> It's really not very long at all. I don't even think it breaks 100 pages.



I don't find it long.
I just find it uninteresting.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 8, 2011)

Best
Video
Of Nepeta
Ever
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxjzPC3i1s0


----------



## Vriska (Sep 9, 2011)

I figure I'll just leave my chumhandle here, sleepySwordsman.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2011)

Guys....

Guys, what if Sollux's ear wax tasted like honey.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Guys....
> 
> Guys, what if Sollux's ear wax tasted like honey.



under no ciircum2tance2 do you eat the ear honey


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2011)

Stop not using this.

Stop it.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Stop not using this.
> 
> Stop it.



What exactly is this, and can I get a screenshot?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2011)

It's a file sorting program that's almost identical to the sylladex from Homestuck. The default fetch moduses are Stack, Queue, and Hashmap... though, if you aren't a computer-illiterate piece of shit like me, you can create create your own.

Here's a screenshot. I set it up so it automatically starts when I log in.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> It's a file sorting program that's almost identical to the sylladex from Homestuck. The default fetch moduses are Stack, Queue, and Hashmap... though, if you aren't a computer-illiterate piece of shit like me, you can create create your own.
> 
> Here's a screenshot. I set it up so it automatically starts when I log in.



Interesting. Depending on what language it's written in, I could probably duplicate Gamzee's Miracle Modus. Or Karkat's Modus. :V

EDIT: I also can't help but notice the ~ATH shortcut on your desktop.

EDIT X2: I just saw that it's written in Java which means 2 things:

1) I can run circles around it's programming.
2) It's not going to be terribly efficient for what it does. >_>


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Interesting. Depending on what language it's written in, I could probably duplicate Gamzee's Miracle Modus. Or Karkat's Modus. :V



I'm not quite sure which is worse. :U



> I also can't help but notice the ~ATH shortcut on your desktop.



http://www.mspaforums.com/showthread.php?37680-Novelty-ATH-Editor


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> It's a file sorting program that's almost identical to the sylladex from Homestuck. The default fetch moduses are Stack, Queue, and Hashmap... though, if you aren't a computer-illiterate piece of shit like me, you can create create your own.
> 
> Here's a screenshot. I set it up so it automatically starts when I log in.



So you're saying it makes the computing experience deliberately and arbitrarily more difficult?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I'm not quite sure which is worse. :U


I'd imagine Karkat's would be worse since it would increase the effective memory weight of the file, like a 5 MB song file would now be on the order of 1 GB. :V

For Gamzee's, you'd just have to put up with flashing lights and an obnoxious RNG. >_>

Also, I was looking through the files, and there are resources for a tree modus. I love binary trees and I'm going to try implementing the modus myself later.


> http://www.mspaforums.com/showthread.php?37680-Novelty-ATH-Editor


I imagined as much; it would be just as useless for actual programming as MATLAB is. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> So you're saying it makes the computing experience deliberately and arbitrarily more difficult?



Yes. Entirely.




Stratto the Hawk said:


> For Gamzee's, you'd just have to put up with flashing lights and an obnoxious RNG. >_>



But Gamzee didn't know how to use the modus. The only way he could actually access an artifact was if he physically grabbed it.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 9, 2011)

Remind me, what the fuck is Karkat's modus


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> But Gamzee didn't know how to use the modus. The only way he could actually access an artifact was if he physically grabbed it.


 The difference between me and Gamzee is that I actually would create the modus myself, thus I would know how it worked.


Tycho said:


> Remind me, what the fuck is Karkat's modus


IIRC: It's an encryption modus of some sort that locks the object in a really heavy case.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Remind me, what the fuck is Karkat's modus



http://www.mspaintadventures.com/?s=6&p=003899




Stratto the Hawk said:


> The difference between me and Gamzee...


 
Gamzee and I.



> ... is that I actually would create the modus myself, thus I would know how it worked.



But inaccuracy isn't fun. :U


----------



## Billythe44th (Sep 9, 2011)

The real question is, how will we get Terezi's Scratch n' Sniff Modus to work on a computer that probably doesn't eject scents?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 9, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> I've finally decided on a more fitting chumhandle: *discalceateThespian*



Doesn't work. Abbreviated, it has to use the letters T,A,G or C. Genetic code, see.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> The real question is, how will we get Terezi's Scratch n' Sniff Modus to work on a computer that probably doesn't eject scents?


We need a special screen for that... but this will happen.




Smelge said:


> Doesn't work. Abbreviated, it has to use the letters T,A,G or C. Genetic code, see.



http://emotibot.net/index.php?content=viewer&id=1121


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 9, 2011)

I was going through some old newspapers today, and I spotted this.
Gamzee's only there because he's probably the only one who would ever eat chalk besides Terezi, given that he was high enough.
This is bad and I feel bad.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Stop not using this.
> 
> Stop it.



I've just stopped not using this. I feel I'm going to have lots of fun.

While we're at it, where can I get my hands on a functional pesterchum ? I'm feeling particularly nerdy today.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> While we're at it, where can I get my hands on a functional pesterchum ? I'm feeling particularly nerdy today.



Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Cain (Sep 10, 2011)

What's homestuck?

:V


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2011)

In short, it's a scifi webcomic about four teenagers who play a game that leads to the end of the world.

Click the sig pic, my friend.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 10, 2011)

I now am the proud owner of a Hashmap Sylladex and a Pesterchum account }:]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2011)

I now am the proud owner of a boring-ass Stack/Queue Sylladex and a Pesterchum account. 8|

Edit: Making it automatically run on startup makes it five times cooler.

Editer edit: I should just make a new desktop and see how long I can go with just using the Sylladex and no desktop icons.

Master sergeant sergeant edit II: That opening sequence in my sig made me want to reread homestuck so badly.

im doing this guys

i make the shit TAKE the place


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I now am the proud owner of a boring-ass Stack Sylladex and a Pesterchum account. 8|
> 
> Edit: Making it automatically run on startup makes it five times cooler.
> 
> ...



I have emulated your idea by adding all my most-used desktop icons to my sylladex.

Where doing it man. where MAKING THIS HAPEN


----------



## Cain (Sep 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> In short, it's a scifi webcomic about four teenagers who play a game that leads to the end of the world.
> 
> Click the sig pic, my friend.


Sounds gay :V


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 10, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Sounds gay :V



you sound gay D:<

:V


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Sounds gay :V



It's alright. I'm not forcing you to read it.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 10, 2011)

I think I'd be using the Sylladex more, but there's no way to put it on the right hand side apparently without tinkering with the code further. As of right now, I have my taskbar on the left hand side and the sylladex either blocks my windows button or my date/time/language readouts. >_>


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 11, 2011)

And my Sylladex closes down everytime I turn off the computer, so when I turn it back on I have to put everything back into place T_T

I loved tinkering with the names so they'd fit in the Hashmap modi. I still need something to fill spaces 0, 1 and 9 with though.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2011)

bump


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 12, 2011)

Just reached the part where everything is in morse code and this  occurs. How come everyone always talks about the big ones like  Descend or  Jade: Enter but never the smaller ones like that one ? It's still pure epic sauce for me.

EDIT : inb4 hanging myself because Tavros just got his ass kicked.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2011)

You haven't caught up yet?

Eh, boy.

There's some shit that happens, man. Some shit and some things.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 12, 2011)

I force myself to read slowly so I'll catch up after Hussie starts updating again and I won't be stuck without a regular fix of Homestuck. This will take some time.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 12, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> EDIT : inb4 hanging myself because Tavros just got his ass kicked.



If there was ever anyone more unfit to fight with much of ANYONE it would be Tavros.  Simply not a fighter.  And in a fight with Vriska? Kiss that off.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2011)

Tycho said:


> If there was ever anyone more unfit to fight with much of ANYONE it would be Tavros.  Simply not a fighter.  And in a fight with Vriska? Kiss that off.



This feeling's coming back.



Spoiler: Vriska



Irredeemable fucking bitch whore...


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 12, 2011)

Recap of tonight's reading before I head to bed because it's frikkin' 2 in the morning : 



Spoiler: stuff that happens from page 5100 something to 5390



Gamzee lost his shit and Aradia is visiting dead Daves in time bubbles or whatever.


Kthanxbai goodnight.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 12, 2011)

*Headcannon: *_Both Rose and Dave are albino_. This explains both their hair and eye colors. The double albinism was most likely caused by their interrelation via ectobiology, and weird plot shit. Shit shit shit what have I done.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> *Headcannon: *_Both Rose and Dave are albino_. This explains both their hair and eye colors. The double albinism was most likely caused by their interrelation via ectobiology, and weird plot shit. Shit shit shit what have I done.



That's pretty much cannon already... but okay.

Also, Bro's name is Calvin. This is why he named his puppet Lil Cal.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 13, 2011)

Yay, reached page 5600 something tonight. 



Spoiler: pages 5500-5600



Where the 3 murderous rampaging trolls get their asses kicked in a 3X showdown, where Rose goes Grimdark, and where the mother-war-fucking-hammer of Zillyhoo


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm re-reading Homestuck from the start again guys.

I'M DOING IT, I'M MAKING IT HAPEN!


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 13, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I'M DOING IT, I'M MAKING IT HAPEN!



where making this

was is it

TRANSPIRE


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 13, 2011)

Sollux said:


> That's pretty much cannon already... but okay.
> 
> Also, Bro's name is Calvin. This is why he named his puppet Lil Cal.


I always just see interpretations of those two as blond kids. It never clicked until recently. :c

Gyaaaah, need to re-read to attempt to spot a tiger puppet now. Damn you.

Edit- During a re-read, I found this rather interesting:


> TG: dude what are you doing
> -- turntechGodhead [TG] is now an idle chum! --
> EB: i discovered *a* *comet that is going to destroy the earth*, and it was named after me.
> EB: *now i am famous, and everyone wants to talk to me a lot*.



_WE NEED TO GO DEEPER_


----------



## Maisuki (Sep 14, 2011)

Going to reread homestuck again. I have a feeling that I unintentionally missed a lot.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 14, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> I always just see interpretations of those two as blond kids. It never clicked until recently. :c



This is the most accurate headcannon Dave and Rose for me.
White... bleach blonde... it all looks the same. I just don't like it when they give them darker hair, almost to the point of seeing some brown or red.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 14, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Just reached the part where everything is in morse code and this  occurs. How come everyone always talks about the big ones like  Descend or  Jade: Enter but never the smaller ones like that one ? It's still pure epic sauce for me.
> 
> EDIT : inb4 hanging myself because Tavros just got his ass kicked.



Auuugh that . I go back and re-watch the longer s sometimes, but never that one. Too upsetting.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 14, 2011)

I just read in the webcomic the smiley equivalent for the "sweet bro and hella jeff face". Behold, 8^Y

How can one craft something so simple yet genius ? Truly Hussie is God-Tier.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Sep 14, 2011)

I didn't know there was an actual pesterchum program. That's far too legit for me.

*installs*


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 14, 2011)

Sollux said:


> This is the most accurate headcannon Dave and Rose for me.
> White... bleach blonde... it all looks the same. I just don't like it when they give them darker hair, almost to the point of seeing some brown or red.


I was the anon that said they'd go to the prom dressed like that, I've seen it :3c

I wonder how many times Gamefaqs has had someone try to contribute Rose's walktrhough to the site? I just checked out of curiosity, and there's no Sburb Beta to be found on the game list. :c


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 14, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Truly Hussie is God-Tier.





Spoiler: Homestuck



*slowly grins*


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll read your spoiler tonight when I finally catch up with the latest pages of the webcomic }=D


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 15, 2011)

Just remember... I technically told you dog.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 15, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Just remember... I technically told you dog.



Bro, I posted about this earlier. If you're gonna quote SBaHJ you gotta use the official smiley. 8^Y

DO THE SMILEY THING BOY.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Bro, I posted about this earlier. If you're gonna quote SBaHJ you gotta use the official smiley. 8^Y
> 
> DO THE SMILEY THING BOY.



Everytime I see that smiley, I try to solve for Y. >_>


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 15, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Everytime I see that smiley, I try to solve for Y. >_>



You. Leave. Now. No excuses. Out. Shoo. Scram.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 15, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Everytime I see that smiley, I try to solve for Y. >_>



H3Y H3Y STR4TTO, 1S TH1S YOU?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> You. Leave. Now. No excuses. Out. Shoo. Scram.



Excuse me for being an engineering student who sees an equation and not a smiley.



Tomias_Redford said:


> H3Y H3Y STR4TTO, 1S TH1S YOU?



No, but I could use a chuckle, and this is still doing it for me. ^v^


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 15, 2011)

okaysolikehowcomeidontseeanyhomestuckmacroporn?


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 15, 2011)

Sollux said:


> okaysolikehowcomeidontseeanyhomestuckmacroporn?


>:c

I officially feel like a terrible person, and a horrible fan. I've only just noticed this reference to Problem Sleuth's plug-in window. Ugh :c


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> >:c
> 
> I officially feel like a terrible person, and a horrible fan. I've only just noticed this reference to Problem Sleuth's plug-in window. Ugh :c



I apparently need to read Problem Sleuth. >_>


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 15, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I apparently need to read Problem Sleuth. >_>


Yes, you do. It will make the troll's horns that much funnier, not to mention the idea of 'candy corn Kanpire'. And so many running gags. _So many_.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 16, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I apparently need to read Problem Sleuth. >_>



It's like Homestuck, but 20x more autistic.

I still haven't finished yet. |:C



barefootfoof said:


> >:c



Sorry. I meant to say how come I don't see *that much* homestuck macro porn. I saved like ten... but that's all I could find.
:3


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 16, 2011)

Sollux said:


> It's like Homestuck, but 20x more autistic.



Hussie? I always figured.

Have you ever seen him? He is like a robot man.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 16, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Hussie? I always figured.
> 
> Have you ever seen him? He is like a robot man.



How come the only thought that came to my mind when I found actual pictures of him on the internet was "uncanny valley" ? How can a human look like a not quite human ??? D:{


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 16, 2011)

All I'm saying is he has a really punchable face.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 16, 2011)

Right, just reached then latest pages of Homestuck. For real. 100% legit. I'm completely up to speed with you guys. It's cool. We can talk about shit now. }=)


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 16, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Right, just reached then latest pages of Homestuck. For real. 100% legit. I'm completely up to speed with you guys. It's cool. We can talk about shit now. }=)



Dude, even if you hadn't have caught up, I probably would have been willing to spoil things. As is, I'm reading through Problem Sleuth right now and it has yet to catch my attention fully.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 16, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Right, just reached then latest pages of Homestuck. For real. 100% legit. I'm completely up to speed with you guys. It's cool. We can talk about shit now. }=)


Oh lord, you poor thing. Right during hiatus-a-thon. 

Any parts about it that still confuse you? When I caught up I was still rather baffled about a few things, talking to fans was a little more helpful than going to back to comb through 6000 pages.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 17, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Oh lord, you poor thing. Right during hiatus-a-thon.
> 
> Any parts about it that still confuse you? When I caught up I was still rather baffled about a few things, talking to fans was a little more helpful than going to back to comb through 6000 pages.



Uuh, I don't know.I think I generally caught the essence of what was going on and don't need further assistance (I think so anyway).

Edit : hey, I just thought of something. If Vriska was strong enough to pose a challenge (albeit temporary) to Bec Noir in an possible future timeline that never occurred, and if Aradia can pretty much hold him in check for a while, do you think a couple more God-Tiered trolls could have tipped the balance and be able to beat him regardless of his near-omnipotence ?
Of course, when you count that John got murdered like a bitch 0.003 seconds into his own fight maybe it's just wishful thinking that a few super-powered Trolls could make a difference ...


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 18, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> hey, I just thought of something. If Vriska was strong enough to pose a challenge (albeit temporary) to Bec Noir in an possible future timeline that never occurred, and if Aradia can pretty much hold him in check for a while, do you think a couple more God-Tiered trolls could have tipped the balance and be able to beat him regardless of his near-omnipotence ?
> Of course, when you count that John got murdered like a bitch 0.003 seconds into his own fight maybe it's just wishful thinking that a few super-powered Trolls could make a difference ...



Makes sense to me... but Hussie just loves making shit more complicated than it needs to be.

Remember the troll romance part? That could honestly be explained in, at the most, four sentences.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 18, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Remember the troll romance part? That could honestly be explained in, at the most, four sentences.



True. I found the way to explain it real quick and easy to my friends. The only complicated part is the one concerning kissmesises (or however the hell that's spelled) because people go all "how can they want to be with them if they hate them ?" blablabla . (I finally just managed to get them to read Homestuck, though most chose the french version for ease of use)

EDIT : just started reading problem sleuth. Love the sheer randomness of what's going on. Stay tuned for more.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 19, 2011)

GUYS IT'S OFFICIAL,
THERE'S GOING TO BE A HOMESTUCK BOOK.
*HOLY, SHIT.*

This has been news for a full month now. HOW WAS I NOT INFORMED?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 19, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> GUYS IT'S OFFICIAL,
> THERE'S GOING TO BE A HOMESTUCK BOOK.
> *HOLY, SHIT.*
> 
> This has been news for a full month now. HOW WAS I NOT INFORMED?



STFU and get on Skype more Fuckass :V

But seriously, holy shit...I will buy that book, I will buy all the books...ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> STFU and get on Skype more Fuckass :V
> 
> But seriously, holy shit...I will buy that book, I will buy all the books...ALL OF THEM.


I'm on right now, nooksucker. :D
ALL OF THE BOOKS
YES
A special shelf just for Homestuck books.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 19, 2011)

Homestuck books huh? Am I the only one that imagines something very akin to Pendragon in terms of overall plot and plot devices? :/


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 19, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Homestuck books huh? Am I the only one that imagines something very akin to Pendragon in terms of overall plot and plot devices? :/


No idea what pendragon is, but the books will essentially be printed versions of the webcomic. Flashes will be like graphic novels.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 19, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> No idea what pendragon is, but the books will essentially be printed versions of the webcomic. Flashes will be like graphic novels.



Like I said, I imagined that it would be something akin to Pendragon (though I am often wrong in my tangential thoughts). At any rate, I guess it might be putting money into, but realistically, it seems like it would be better to just read the comic online (half of the beauty of Homestuck to me is the music in the flashes honestly, without that, I can't justify it).


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 19, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Like I said, I imagined that it would be something akin to Pendragon (though I am often wrong in my tangential thoughts). At any rate, I guess it might be putting money into, but realistically, it seems like it would be better to just read the comic online (half of the beauty of Homestuck to me is the music in the flashes honestly, without that, I can't justify it).


I don't know, there's something nice about a story you can physically hold, and you can always watch the flashes between reading anyways. 
I think losing the .gifs would be worse, but there's always that old '3d image' crap you see on tissue boxes and whatnot.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 19, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> I don't know, there's something nice about a story you can physically hold, and you can always watch the flashes between reading anyways.
> I think losing the .gifs would be worse, but there's always that old '3d image' crap you see on tissue boxes and whatnot.



I agree, I enjoy nothing more than a good book in my hands while lying in bed late on a Saturday morning before I have to give a fuck about anything, but Homestuck mostly won me over with its medium as a digital comic with audio and animation. It's just not the same for me. :/


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey, I was wondering if any of you gutterb100ds had any ideas on how to cosplay a Troll. Not that I need to, but in case some day I go to some convention or meeting or whatever ...

My picks are : Tavros (but without the wheelchair because come on seriousy), Equius or Eridan. I frikkin' love them.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 21, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Hey, I was wondering if any of you gutterb100ds had any ideas on how to cosplay a Troll. Not that I need to, but in case some day I go to some convention or meeting or whatever ...
> 
> My picks are : Tavros (but without the wheelchair because come on seriousy), Equius or Eridan. I frikkin' love them.


There's a heap of guides around, you can really google a lot of it. Skin's usually down with Ben Nye paint (they don't have gray; mix black and white) and then Ben Nye Final Seal so you don't leave gray everywhere. There are a lot of different ways to do the horns. Typically you want to get a wig instead of dying your hair black--easier to put the horns in place and easier to style. Here's a way to do the shirts if you don't want to shell out for an official one. Teeth can be done either with glue-on vampire fangs or stuff like this or a combination of both. (Like, for Tavros you could do glue-on fangs for the canines and then make the rest of the teeth look sharp with the black stuff.) 

Out of the ones you mentioned, Equius would be the easiest. You can do his broken sunglasses by drawing the cracks on with white-out or white marker.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 21, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> There's a heap of guides around, you can really google a lot of it. Skin's usually down with Ben Nye paint (they don't have gray; mix black and white) and then Ben Nye Final Seal so you don't leave gray everywhere. There are a lot of different ways to do the horns. Typically you want to get a wig instead of dying your hair black--easier to put the horns in place and easier to style. Here's a way to do the shirts if you don't want to shell out for an official one. Teeth can be done either with glue-on vampire fangs or stuff like this or a combination of both. (Like, for Tavros you could do glue-on fangs for the canines and then make the rest of the teeth look sharp with the black stuff.)
> 
> Out of the ones you mentioned, Equius would be the easiest. You can do his broken sunglasses by drawing the cracks on with white-out or white marker.



Yeah, I know I could've googled it, but it was in case someone had firsthand experience to share and stuff. I'm gonna look into that Ben Nye thing though, because I have no idea what that is and if it's sold in Belgium.

The horns should be a breeze, once I find out where to buy a goddamn wig (my hair looks NOTHING like Troll hair. It's not even black, to begin with.) ...

What should I buy for Equius' weird looking stockings though ? }:V The glasses 'll be easy though, I'm very near sighted so I have ordinary glasses and corrective sunglasses (that, as luck would have it, look pretty much exactly like his) so I can keep my powers of observation while cosplaying him.
That doesn't mean I give up on Eridan though, I'll look into both.

I'll also give up on Tavros, I don't want to shave my hair to get a mohawk and I don't think it'd be practical to mask the sides of my skull with something that looked like skin.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey guys, just got off iScribble where I was involved with furiously fun and fast paced Homestuck RP, where I decided...to go out of my comfort zone, and I RP'd as Terezi...which was surprisingly fun and easy once you got the 413 thing down.  

I even did a 1S TH1S YOU? Style pic, for the guy who decided to RP Karkat as a Mexican. XD

As for cosplaying, I'm so very tempted to dress up as Gamzee for Halloween, his hair I noticed if very easy to get a wig for, and add the horns (which I'll make out of like, fuck I dunno PVC or something).  The shirts and clothes I'll either make or buy from somewhere.  I've been practising for the past month since I read Homestuck, a really good Gamzee voice, so I'll be crackin that out as well, and yes...I promise to try and get as much video footage as I can of this event.

All I gotta do after that is carry a fake slime pie about, and get really, really stoned before I go out :V


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 21, 2011)

For the voices : if I go with Equius I'll kinda go with the throaty almost-death-growl I've been working on since june and if I go Eridan I can basically do his accent pretty easily, it'll just be a matter of doing a sufficiently snobbish voice. And be a huge drama queen.

Tomias, I yield before your mighty MS painting skills.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Hey guys, just got off iScribble where I was involved with furiously fun and fast paced Homestuck RP, where I decided...to go out of my comfort zone, and I RP'd as Terezi...which was surprisingly fun and easy once you got the 413 thing down.



God, I haven't been on iScribble in forever. >_>


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

I found these two songs on youtube yesterday, and I've been listening to them almost non-stop ever since. Someone help me.

Sadomasopedorobonecrobestiality - An Equius/Aradia love song. (sorta-spoilers if you haven't reached the Troll arc yet)
Eridan's theme - It's just THAT awwesome. I must havve more.

EDIT : I just finished Problem Sleeeeeeuuuuuuth *celebration dance*


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 22, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I found these two songs on youtube yesterday, and I've been listening to them almost non-stop ever since. Someone help me.
> 
> Sadomasopedorobonecrobestiality - An Equius/Aradia love song. (sorta-spoilers if you haven't reached the Troll arc yet)
> Eridan's theme - It's just THAT awwesome. I must havve more.
> ...



Here's some "help" for ya'! :V


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 24, 2011)

If you don't have braces or major dental problems, I'd suggest looking into some Dental Distortions veneers for troll teeth. For most of the trolls, you could get away with a pair of gremlins. If you're any good with a paintbrush, you can cover over the gums with dark grey acrylic paint after fitting, then a few coats of clear nail polish. If you've got the money, there are some scalera contacts to be had too. Since troll eyes are yellow with grey, this isn't too far off. You can probably find blue/red scaleras for sale somewhere for Sollux, and I a cheap pair of 'blind' eyes for dead trolls. The official shirts are purchasable, or you can make a ductape stencil and fabric paint your own shirt. 

As for the makeup, if you use cream paint, be SURE to get many layers on there. Protip: seal off your layers of paint with baby powder. It smooths the surface, and keeps instant smudges from happening. Personally, I'd apply acrylic paint to high wear areas, underneath the cream paint, like so. The fingernails are a simple paint job, or you can opt to buy plastic nails and paint them tidily, then apply separately. 

Regarding hair and horns, your best bet is usually a wig, and Crayola Model Magic. I say _usually_, because I cannot even begin to imagine the price on a GOOD Feferi, or Subjuggulator wig. Holy shit that would be costly. And Tavros' would be best done to literally shave your own hair, and apply spirit gum to homemade horns (read: toilet paper tube, tinfoil, Model Magic, acrylic paint, liquid latex)

Also, most people headcannon the trolls with pointed ears. Consider elf-ear prostheses, or if you can find them, faun ear. There's also headcannon noses to consider.

As for Tavros' mechanical legs, I have been thinking this one over for a while, and the best I can picture involves automotive paint, leggings, PVC piping, and at best, a workshop full of silicon-molding, resin-casting goodies. This also could apply to a complete Aradiabot cosplay, but that's delving into god-teir fanship, and enough money to purchase three new cars.

If you are considering any specific troll, I'm full of ideas. 

(Shhhh don't tell anyone I plan to cosplay Terezi someday when I have money for those veneers and red scaleras.)


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 24, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> If you don't have braces or major dental problems, I'd suggest looking into some Dental Distortions veneers for troll teeth. For most of the trolls, you could get away with a pair of gremlins. If you're any good with a paintbrush, you can cover over the gums with dark grey acrylic paint after fitting, then a few coats of clear nail polish. If you've got the money, there are some scalera contacts to be had too. Since troll eyes are yellow with grey, this isn't too far off. You can probably find blue/red scaleras for sale somewhere for Sollux, and I a cheap pair of 'blind' eyes for dead trolls. The official shirts are purchasable, or you can make a ductape stencil and fabric paint your own shirt.
> 
> As for the makeup, if you use cream paint, be SURE to get many layers on there. Protip: seal off your layers of paint with baby powder. It smooths the surface, and keeps instant smudges from happening. Personally, I'd apply acrylic paint to high wear areas, underneath the cream paint, like so. The fingernails are a simple paint job, or you can opt to buy plastic nails and paint them tidily, then apply separately.
> 
> ...



I was actually thinking of cosplaying WV at some point, and maybe Gamzee as a contingency. >_>


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 25, 2011)

After much reflexion I decided I want to go with Eridan. I saw a couple of good tutorials on google, like this page, linking to tutorials for self-made horns, teeth and gills and giving tips on other stuff.

I wouldn't mind shelling money for an official T-shirt, but Eridan's shirt in the comic actually has long sleeves, whereas the websites only sell T-shirts. Creative sewing might be required here. I found a guide to doing the wig on deviantart, written by the person who created Octopimp's Eridan wig (just type "eridan wig" on DA and you'll wind up finding it pretty quickly) ... apart from that I guess its just a matter of finding those goofy pants and colouring my shoes (as well as somehow conjuring up a cape).

EDIT : for the eyes I really don't know ... I've never been a fan of contact lenses, and I'm not sure I want to go with that stuff.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 25, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> If you don't have braces or major dental problems, I'd suggest looking into some Dental Distortions veneers for troll teeth. For most of the trolls, you could get away with a pair of gremlins. If you're any good with a paintbrush, you can cover over the gums with dark grey acrylic paint after fitting, then a few coats of clear nail polish. If you've got the money, there are some scalera contacts to be had too. Since troll eyes are yellow with grey, this isn't too far off. You can probably find blue/red scaleras for sale somewhere for Sollux, and I a cheap pair of 'blind' eyes for dead trolls. The official shirts are purchasable, or you can make a ductape stencil and fabric paint your own shirt.
> 
> As for the makeup, if you use cream paint, be SURE to get many layers on there. Protip: seal off your layers of paint with baby powder. It smooths the surface, and keeps instant smudges from happening. Personally, I'd apply acrylic paint to high wear areas, underneath the cream paint, like so. The fingernails are a simple paint job, or you can opt to buy plastic nails and paint them tidily, then apply separately.
> 
> ...




Arm...is there any way I could do this on a budget of like $30?  Becuase those Scaleras are too damn expensive.  as for the wig and shiz, thats quite simple for Gamzee, just get an afro wig, and cut and comb it out so it's less of an afro amd more just messy as hell.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 25, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Arm...is there any way I could do this on a budget of like $30?  Becuase those Scaleras are too damn expensive.  as for the wig and shiz, thats quite simple for Gamzee, just get an afro wig, and cut and comb it out so it's less of an afro amd more just messy as hell.


Well, instead of veneers, one could go for tooth-blacking paint, and paint them to points for $4~ instead of $30~. It will look terrible on any troll except for Equius. Wigs are sort of expensive too, you'd be hard pressed to find a good looking wig alone under $30, and as for his horns, the model magic and paint to make them would probably cost around $15. Rubies creme paint is cheap if you know where to look, so maybe $6 there, and another $2 for the talc/baby powder.

There is no way to legally get SAFE, cheap contacts. This is an absolute.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 26, 2011)

That's why I don't want contacts. I'm far too afraid to fuck up my eyes and have never used such things before. I also doubt cosplaying ones are manufactured to the same standards as real seeing-eye ones.

Edit : Okay, Imma make the Eridan cosplay happen. Me mum's gonna knit me a goddamn scarf to end all scarfs, and I'll go shopping tomorrow for adequate materials and props. THIS IS GONNA BE AWESOME /)^3^(\

If I'm really really lucky it'll be ready for a test drive for the Brussels Japan Expo happening in november.

EDIT EDIT : checked out a few clothes shops today (french community celebration day, so no lessons today) and found the perfect top to go with my Eridan costume. It's a plain black cotton shirt (with long sleeves and shit, just like in the webcomic) that I'll just have to sew the aquarius symbol onto. Now, where to find a cape at this time of the year ? ... :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd like to dress up as Karkat simply because he has the easiest character design.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 27, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I'd like to dress up as Karkat simply because he has the easiest character design.



He's also the easiest to imitate 'cause all you have to do is yell and curse at people. :V

Gamzee would be easy enough for me because I already say "motherfuck" every other word and act like a stoner. :V

And apparently, half of everything I say is sarcastic. Help me. ;v;


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> He's also the easiest to imitate 'cause all you have to do is yell and curse at people. :V



Which is the only problem... as I act worse than Tavros IRL.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 28, 2011)

The first thing I thought about your post when I read Karkat was "he's taking the easy way, that's the easiest troll to do !" and then you said it yourself so I'm not even mad. Well played :V

Sooo, you guys, a friend of mine that I managed to convert to Homestuck wants to cosplay Vriska because he's scorpio and a manipulative bastard, but he's a guy. I told him genderbent cosplays where all the rage these days, but should we really go through with this ? :V
He already has almost all of the costume before even beginning anyway, Vriska dresses like your standard laid back and not-too-much-bothered-with-fashion belgian teenager.

I may have found a dracula wig at a costume shop that'd be adequate for Eridan's hair. I'd just have to colours the two white stripes of hair running along the temples, add some of that purple hair extension thingy and spike that motherfucker up like some kind of huge teardrop.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 28, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Which is the only problem... as I act worse than Tavros IRL.



Act Pupa, ACT!


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 28, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Act Pupa, ACT!



Eeehh ... please go away you,, nooksucking fuckass, If that's okay.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 28, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Act Pupa, ACT!



uHHHH,,, fUCK SHIT PISS CUNT,
aM i DOING IT RIGHT?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 28, 2011)

Sollux said:


> uHHHH,,, fUCK SHIT PISS CUNT,
> aM i DOING IT RIGHT?



lOoKs LiKe YoU'rE dOiNg JuSt FiNe BrOtHeR. hOnK : o)

Seriously though, that seems to be all I ever see Karkat doing is yelling at people and cursing a lot.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 28, 2011)

Do the Karkat you fucking retard :V

Holy mother of christ there's a buttload of tutorials online for Troll horns, and they're all different ! How to choose ? HOW TO CHOOSE ?????


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 29, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Do the Karkat you fucking retard :V
> 
> Holy mother of christ there's a buttload of tutorials online for Troll horns, and they're all different ! How to choose ? HOW TO CHOOSE ?????



Choose the one that results in you not looking like a six year old with a halloween costume your half-blind mother made herself.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 29, 2011)

Wwell ... I don't knoww ... wwhat do you think of this one ? I like the wway the horns turn out wwith this tutorial (of course it'll probably be different wwhen I do it myself). I'd just need something to fix them on.

PS : just discovered there are groups of Homestuck cosplayers attending the belgian and french editions of the Japan Expo. </shocked>

Edit : it is all coming together. Found a suitable tutorial for the pants, the horns, the skin, the shirt and possibbly the cape. All I need now is to get the shoes ready and I'll be ready to go.

Edit edit : brought some skin dye, hair gel and hair spray paint. I'm gonna try and boldly go where no cosplayer has gone before by using my own hair in my Eridan cosplay. I'll stick that shit in place with hair gel (it'll also make my hair look darker, which suits me just fine) and paint a strip of my hair purple with the hair spray paint. I'll give it a test drive tomorrow or next week, see if it works. Otherwise I'll just go get a  wig.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 2, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Wwell ... I don't knoww ... wwhat do you think of this one ? I like the wway the horns turn out wwith this tutorial (of course it'll probably be different wwhen I do it myself). I'd just need something to fix them on.
> 
> PS : just discovered there are groups of Homestuck cosplayers attending the belgian and french editions of the Japan Expo. </shocked>
> 
> ...


I tried to read that link, but there were ponies in the way. Also, I don't much like her method. The result is large and clunky looking :c


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 3, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> I tried to read that link, but there were ponies in the way. Also, I don't much like her method. The result is large and clunky looking :c



That was kinda why I went after that method actually. It somehow reminded me of how the horns look in the comic. I saw a few other tutorials for more slender horns but I didnt like their look.


----------



## jcfynx (Oct 3, 2011)

So I was just driving through the college part of town and some kids hurled all these rocks at my windshield. The whole thing's totaled, now. It looks like I can't go anywhere until the repair service comes tomorrow.

I guess you could say that makes me

Puts on sunglasses

Homestuck


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 3, 2011)

4R4D14 1S TH1S YOU?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 3, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> So I was just driving through the college part of town and some kids hurled all these rocks at my windshield. The whole thing's totaled, now. It looks like I can't go anywhere until the repair service comes tomorrow.
> 
> I guess you could say that makes me
> 
> ...



Let's just go ahead and kill this fucking meme. >:V


----------



## Billythe44th (Oct 4, 2011)

I have total faith in the upcoming flash animation. On the other hand, it better get finished this month, before I burst a blood vessel waiting.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 4, 2011)

Sollux said:


> uHHHH,,, fUCK SHIT PISS CUNT,
> aM i DOING IT RIGHT?


Hey, cut that shit out.
I warned you about (soft) RP-ing bro


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 4, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> I warned you about (soft) RP-ing bro
> I told you dawg :Y



Obvious Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff-oriented fix.

Also It's not really RP, he's clearly a dude (Sollux) playing a dude (Tavros) disguised as another dude (Karkat).

PS : I now have a brilliant scheme to make rings for my Eridan cosplay out of odd bits and pieces I have lying around the house. Stay tuned for further shocking developments ! :V


----------



## Bobskunk (Oct 5, 2011)

lol wow the only homestuck talk these days is by people who read the comic a few months ago, skipped most non-troll and problem sleuth stuff, and also roleplay/cosplay about it

I remember when MSPA wasn't a trainwreck_!!!_


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> I remember when MSPA wasn't a trainwreck_!!!_



You mean before Homestuck?


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 5, 2011)

Skipping Problem Sleuth and most non-Troll-related stuff seems like a terrifyingly dumb course of action to me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Skipping Problem Sleuth and most non-Troll-related stuff seems like a terrifyingly dumb course of action to me.



It's worse than it sounds.

*THE RAGE OF A THOUSAND WHITE HOT BLINDING SUNS OF HATEFUL FURY*


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 5, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> lol wow the only homestuck talk these days is by people who read the comic a few months ago, skipped most non-troll and problem sleuth stuff, and also roleplay/cosplay about it
> 
> I remember when MSPA wasn't a trainwreck_!!!_


What? I don't think anyone here skipped the non-troll stuff. Problem Sleuth, perhaps.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2011)

I can only read Problem Sleuth when I'm in an autistic enough mood.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 5, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I can only read Problem Sleuth when I'm in an autistic enough mood.



I'm not sure I follow ... :-?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2011)

It doesn't matter. It was a joke.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 7, 2011)

Tried on the first accessories of my cosplay today. It's all going according to plan ... tomorrow I'll go buy some purple fabric to make the cape, an iron-on transfer thingie for my shirt, a (couple of) handful(s) of cheap piece of shit rings and arts and craft stuff to build the horns and gills.

I'd have put on the skin dye while I was at it, but I don't have loads of that thing so I'm saving it.







(edit : channeling the spirit of Eridan, I can be seen appreciating some classic freeform jazz :V)


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 7, 2011)

oh boy. the troll mary-sues/roleplayers
ohhh booyy


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> oh boy. the troll mary-sues/roleplayers
> ohhh booyy



Better deal with it coz I'm here to staaaaaaaaay. Also, wwhatevver.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 10, 2011)

So, apparently the Huss is going to release the EoA and a new album on the 25th. 

This is very cool, that's my boyfriend's birthday.

Also oh shit, I need to get him a birthday present.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 10, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> So, apparently the Huss is going to release the EoA and a new album on the 25th.
> 
> This is very cool, that's my boyfriend's birthday.
> 
> Also oh shit, I need to get him a birthday present.



If he is a Homestuck fan, the EOA coming out on his birthday is enough of a present.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> If he is a Homestuck fan, the EOA coming out on his birthday is enough of a present.


Yeah but

It's still not, from me, you know? 

I wanted to get him a Hero of Light hoodie, but I waited too long and now they're out of his size.  Guess that'll have to wait until the holidays.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 16, 2011)

NINE MORE DAYS, FUCKASSES.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 17, 2011)

MY THUMBS,
THEY TWIDDLE.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 17, 2011)

give blowjobs for birthdays


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 17, 2011)

Sollux said:


> NINE MORE DAYS, FUCKASSES.



I'm giving all of my fucks about this update. All of them.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 17, 2011)

Where's that website that helps you code a biznasty little count-down timer. Ho hum, to Google.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2011)

I've been meaning to make this for a while now.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't know if there's a good way to say this (though there probably isn't) ... but a juggalo just joined the forum D:

I'm making a way too big deal out of this. 1 c4n t4st3 4nd sm3ll 1t.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2011)

What if Eridan is like the Alternia equivalent of Skrillex? They're both smug hipster douches that nobody likes. Plus, he even has the glasses.

Guys.

GUYS.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 20, 2011)

Just found this on youtube. Watch it, memorize it, marry it.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh shit guys...the animation is completed!  The progress bar is at 100%, and there is only two days left =O  

This update better make Descend look like 5 year old's finger painting shit, or I swear Imma be pissed XD


----------



## iconmaster (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh my god, I am so hyped over EOA5. According to the contdown site here, we have 1 day, 15 hours, 8 minites, and 4 seconds to go!


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 23, 2011)

Did anyone else notice the advert on the right side of the mspa page ?

"farmin all this goddamn end of act animation
fuckin pain in the ass
*10/25 do it Hussie*"

"yay woo hoo this message brought to you by some other fuckin webcomic who the hell knows"


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2011)

That feel when in the future, there will be new members who never experienced such anticipation for EOA5.

It's quite sad, really.


----------



## crustone (Oct 23, 2011)

The MSPA website is probably going to crash on the release date :V


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Oct 23, 2011)

Sollux said:


> That feel when in the future, there will be new members who never experienced such anticipation for EOA5.
> 
> It's quite sad, really.


This.


I recently got a friend of mine into homestuck a few days ago. I'm fucking jumping off the walls, tearing my hair out waiting for the EOA and he just finished Act 1 (that slow fuck). I keep telling him to hurry up so I don't have to be alone in waiting for the most likely disappointing and over-hyped shit to come out on the 25th, but even if he does catch up before then, it just wouldn't be the same...


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 23, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Did anyone else notice the advert on the right side of the mspa page ?
> 
> "farmin all this goddamn end of act animation
> fuckin pain in the ass
> ...


My adblock is never going to be enabled on MSPA again. Ho damn.
Also,
WE SO EXCITED OMG


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 23, 2011)

crustone said:


> The MSPA website is probably going to crash on the release date :V


This is actually quite likely. It's crashed for even less-hyped updates before.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 23, 2011)

Legions of zealous MSPA fans, driven by an insatiable hunger for the sweet ambrosia of new content, shall Descend as an all-consuming swarm of locusts, one of purpose and of mind.
As the sky above turns a dark crimson broken only by the blinding clarity of lightning and the ground is rent asunder by tremors the likes of which haven't been felt since the primordial days of old, one supreme being, meek of body but strong of lip and mind, standing upon a mighty golden pedestral supported by the Twelve Great Horned Ones, shall Rise Up above the awe-stricken masses to deliver his New Testament, a Gospel to all things awesome and epic, a saga dedicated to all things good and great about web-comics.

And lo and behold, such greatness shall Wake even the Ancient Gods in their never ending slumber, and surely this will calmeth all MSPA fans right the fuck down, for all time.

And it was good.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> And it was good.



Oh god, I think I love you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2011)

I am intredasted in this homestuck gobbledegook. It's a great alternative to MLP since I don't have to face the shame of watching it with family around me all the time.

Where the fuck do I go to see it and where do I get more


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2011)

Way to man up, Gibby.

Read this first to get the basic vibe. It's a shitty guide, but it's all we got so far.

Get ready for an explosive blast of everything totally badass that ever existed in every universe known to man, Gibbeh.

Godspeed.



Edit: Oh shit. This reminds me of when I first caved in and asked what the hell Homestuck was. I haven't felt nostalgia like this in a while.

>you will never read Homestuck for the first time ever again.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I am intredasted in this homestuck gobbledegook. It's a great alternative to MLP since I don't have to face the shame of watching it with family around me all the time.
> 
> Where the fuck do I go to see it and where do I get more


Start here. It's long, don't try to finish it all at once. When you've read what you're going to read for the night, click the "save" button. When you come back to it, press the load button, it will take you back to the page you saved on.

If you get confused, just keep going, it will make sense with time. _Read the pesterlogs_. Most of the jokes are in there and you'll also get even more lost if you don't read them. When youg get to the video games, you don't _have_ to complete most of them (except for a few of the short ones), but it's a good idea and most have easter eggs and things. 

You mentioned once before that you don't like the trolls. (The horned dudes.) You're in luck, they don't really show up until about halfway through, and don't take the limelight until even later. Personally I like their story, though.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I am intredasted in this homestuck gobbledegook. It's a great alternative to MLP since I don't have to face the shame of watching it with family around me all the time.
> 
> Where the fuck do I go to see it and where do I get more



This link will bring you to the "MS Paint Adventures" website, where you'll encounter the very first frame of what is to become a great adventure. To move from page to page, just click the blue link beneath the image. It looks like instructions asking you to do something but this is purely a hommage to old-school text-instruction-based video games, so just click the link and the website'll take care of the rest. When you're done, click the tiny "save game" button beneath the link to the next page, and it'll remember which page you were on the next time you reconnect.
When you come back and encounter the first page once again, just click "load game" and i'll bring you right back to where you were.

Obviously, I'm legally obligated to add the same old warning ... "the story starts out a little slow", "it won't get really awesome until act 3 or so, until then it's just setting the stage", "don't skip pages or you'll get lost very quickly because every little detail can be important or somehow plot-relevant and it get really complicated after a while" ... and most important of all "DON'T JUST READ IT FOR THE TROLL CHARACTERS THERE IS MUCH MORE TO IT THAN THAT".

If you wish to make your viewing experience more enjoyable, you could also read "Problem Sleuth", the authors previous work. It bears no relation to HS, but is the source of most of the running gags to be found in HS.
Reading PS is by no means mandatory however, as I myself only read it when I reached the latest HS pages to kill time until the next update. However, I discovered a lot of awesome hidden jokes and references while re-reading HS after completing PS.



Sollux said:


> Oh god, I think I love you.



about fuckin time i filled some a my quadrants. come here you hateful magic usin piece a shit. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> .. and most important of all "DON'T JUST READ IT FOR THE TROLL CHARACTERS THERE IS MUCH MORE TO IT THAN THAT".



Oh, please. The only reason I wanted to finally know what Homestuck was was because I was interested in who Karkat, Kanaya, Gamzee, and Nepeta (I think those were the only ones I saw) were. They were these obscure characters that I didn't know about in the slightest... but liked for some reason. I also saw Sollux and Terezi once in this comic, but I just that.

Wait... I just realized that the six trolls I first saw before I read Homestuck are the only remaining ones... if you exclude Aradia... who is obviously going to die a horrible yet heroic death.



General-jwj said:


> about fuckin time i filled some a my quadrants. come here you hateful magic usin piece a shit. :V



Eridan, I...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2011)

Reading through it now, guys. 

So what, I just start at that one point and keep saving and loading til I get to the end? Isn't it in episodic form where I have to view different episodes elsewhere, or anything? Derpderp, shoulda been faster, saw the General's post.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Reading through it now, guys.
> 
> So what, I just start at that one point and keep saving and loading til I get to the end? Isn't it in episodic form where I have to view different episodes elsewhere, or anything?


It's just a webcomic, there's no episodes. Everything you need in life is right on that site.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Reading through it now, guys.
> 
> So what, I just start at that one point and keep saving and loading til I get to the end? Isn't it in episodic form where I have to view different episodes elsewhere, or anything?



Uuuh, no. Everything you need concerning the comic is on that website, presented in the pages. There are some animations with music alongside all of the purely still-drawing + text stuff, but they're incorporated into the website too and there's nothing special you need to do to activate them except get to that point in the story. 
(there are exceptions to this such as a few sections of 8-bit type adventure game were you control characters with the directional arrows/space bar but those are very few and far betweenÃ 

In short, just keep calm and carry on.

EDIT : I'm pretty sure we're creeping poor Gibby out badly by all trampling over each-other in our haste to answer his questions, so I, as a gesture of goodwill, will back down and let other people handle it :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2011)

We need a new "so you want to read Homestuck" pic is what we fucking need. We wouldn't have to trample him if we installed a bot in the thread that automatically posted said picture when someone 'pops the question'. :V


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 23, 2011)

Sollux said:


> We need a new "so you want to read Homestuck" pic is what we fucking need. We wouldn't have to trample him if we installed a bot in the thread that automatically posted said picture when someone 'pops the question'. :V



This is a great idea that can in no way backfire or get us in trouble with anybody no matter what the colour of their username is. I approve and unashamedly show my support. Now go work on it. Chop chop. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm at like, Act 1 and then a shitload more.

This shit rocks.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I'm at like, Act 1 and then a shitload more.
> 
> This shit rocks.


If you see a link in the text that you're reading, be sure to click on it. I would hate to see you miss out on Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2011)

Just in case you do... .. . . .. ,

Not like it contains any weird plot shit.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 24, 2011)

Just so you people know ... I'm gonna try and keep my 1025th post for tomorrow, when I'll use it in this very thread to describe my feelings concerning the impending flash.

God speed to you all.

EDIT : congratz Gibby. You've taken your first step to a better life.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2011)

Saving doesn't work for me.

Fuck

Oh well, I can just bookmark the page. Also that reminds me, ever since I got a new PC (months and months ago) I have never looked at webcomics I was following before I got it since. shit.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 24, 2011)

10/25 nerds
tomorrow.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks like he hosted it on Newgrounds to keep MSPA from crashing.

_And then Newgrounds crashed.

_Still can't see the video. The pages were pretty . . . Wow.


----------



## Bobskunk (Oct 25, 2011)

ARREST ANDREW HUSSIE FOR INTERNET TERRORISM

PUT HIM IN JAIL FOR CRASHING NEWGROUNDS

also creating homsetuck


----------



## Bobskunk (Oct 25, 2011)

IMPEACH HIS LIPS


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh my God.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 25, 2011)

jegus christ this is blueballs to the max


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 25, 2011)

I was a fan at one point, now it feels allot like LOST did, overly complex and hap-hazard, and as such I lost interest.


----------



## Takun (Oct 25, 2011)

Fucking shit cock balls fuck the video not being hosted anywhere you did this to me I WISH I COULD QUIT YOU.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 25, 2011)

This guy gets to see some of the animation, then it crashes.
[yt]DDd2YJ1Bd6Q[/yt]


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 25, 2011)

Watching  Cascade right now. IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL! ;A;

Yes, it puts  Descend to shame with just how fucking awesome it is. It is worth the wait, and OMG Jade just got so much cooler.

*ORGASM*


----------



## Takun (Oct 25, 2011)

That was... well damn.  That was really impressive, I see why it took so long.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2011)

Gah! Fuck! I thought it would be posted at noon or something.

HUSSIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!

Edit: >more rock music in Homestuck
Oh god, I love everything.

Edit 2: >slower, more badass version of Black Rose / Green Sun
WHERE'S THE LOTION?

Edit 3: >four god tier humans and a badass WV
NEVERMIND, I'LL JUST USE MY SALIVA.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 25, 2011)

Okaayy ... Just downloaded then watched it ... *HOLY FUCKING SHIT*



Spoiler: Cascade



When god-tier Jade showed up I was all like "fuuuu-" this is unbelievable ... then when the White King and Queen got back together I was like "WTF", than when they got killed I was like "SHIT" and then when everyone got fucking God-Tiers all over this bitch, and we got Dave and Jade and then the exile came back wearing the White Queen's ring ... my eyes teared up because it was so awesome.

Congratulations Hussie, you magnificient bastard, you did it again and it made my month.

I'll probably need a month or two to look at it objectively, but for now its definitely a contender for the spot of best  ever.




Edit : true to my promise, this is my 1025th post. I feel so neat for doing this.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow.

It managed to take down MSPA site AND Newgrounds.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 25, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Wow.
> 
> It managed to take down MSPA site AND Newgrounds.



He's resorted to setting up a megaupload download link so people could have access to the zipped HTM file. He also advises readers that they can share this with who they want (probably to ease the burden off of his poor website) but not post it on youtube (because of the loss of quality inherent to the format conversion).

And I'd like to remind you people that we have Gibby here now so please don't spoil this latest flash for him :/


----------



## Smelge (Oct 25, 2011)

Volume 8 is now up on Bandcamp.

Best Â£6.62 I've spent in a while.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2011)

There's videos now?

wha-


----------



## Smelge (Oct 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> There's videos now?
> 
> wha-



Flashes. And some playable game sections too.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 25, 2011)

...hardly knew what was going on half the time...


BUT THAT WAS STILL AWESOME d(''d)


----------



## Smelge (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey, what's that coming down?

It looks like...

...shaving foam...


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoiler



BEC MENDICANT


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 25, 2011)

My brain is full of fuck. And that is okay.
I don't even have anything to say about this, just _oh my God_.

I fucking cried a little.


----------



## Ekho (Oct 25, 2011)

That. Was. Fucking. Awesome.  

Holy shit, completely worth the wait.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Oct 25, 2011)

Just saw the final pages and in the middle of downloading the  Cascade
Holy shit, 53.3 MB? This is either going to be fucking epic or just a bunch of viruses Hussie is about to unleash on me :V


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 25, 2011)

I just checked the shop, when did Nepeta and Terezi...?
_Holy shit._

Edit: Come to think about it, 



Spoiler



Nepeta never had a DEAD picture. Sure her head was on Gamzee's table, but was that really canon? It seemed like more of a joke at the time than anything. Furthermore, I thought that the quest beds were destroyed when Bec Noir trashed the place, then again, this latest update depicts that there can be more than one quest bed per person, since we've already seen two beds for Dave.


Unless he's just releasing the shirt/hoodies for the hell of it, something big is going to happen again.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoiler:  Spoil-question about the latest flash



I'm not 100% sure about this ... but what I think happened is this : Doc Scratch lied to them about the purpose of the Tumor, and it actually used the physical manifestation of our Universe and the Alternian Universe to explode and create the Green Sun. Does this seem correct ?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 25, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Spoiler:  Spoil-question about the latest flash
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure about this ... but what I think happened is this : Doc Scratch lied to them about the purpose of the Tumor, and it actually used the physical manifestation of our Universe and the Alternian Universe to explode and create the Green Sun. Does this seem correct ?



Yep.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Oct 25, 2011)

So, yeah. I ended up getting interrupted half-way through my first watching due to a phonecall and just finished watching it now. All I have to say is-


Spoiler: EOA5



Holy cock and balls, the whole page was a flash. Mind blown to chunks.
Also, I always thought that Jack got to the Trolls using his Bec powers. BOY WAS I WRONG.
Either way, the whole thing was epic and I take pride in saying I understood everything happening on my first (technically second) runthrough.


General reaction


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoiler: Jade



Anthro Jade is now cannon.

Dear god, why?





barefootfoof said:


> I just checked the shop, when did Nepeta and Terezi...?
> _Holy shit._


Why can't I hold all these god tier god tier hoodies?



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nepeta never had a DEAD picture. Sure her head was on Gamzee's table, but was that really canon? It seemed like more of a joke at the time than anything.





Spoiler: this intelligent fanbase



Homestuck.
Where people actually believe you can still live after your head's been severed by a murderous clown killer.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 25, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Spoiler: Jade
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Jade as well



Because furfags can now rejoice to the wonderful news that Jade has succeeded where all furries before her have failed :V

In all seriousness, Hussie kind of had to do something about Jade. He kind off took away everything that made her interesting earlier in the comic when he started expanding on the universe and just left her down on Earth with less knowledge about what was going on that ever before. Entering the Veil left her with an even more uninspiring task of attempting to create a new universe that she never really had a chance in Hell of succeeding with anyway. He really could do 2 things here: kill her off entirely or raise her to God Tier. God Tier is the more likely option he would take here... except that her dream self was killed, stuffed, and then resurrected in the form of an anthro kerrnelsprite. So of course to raise her to God Tier... he'd kind of have to make anthro-Jade cannon.

It makes me wonder how she and Nepeta would get along now though. 



If I'm wrong about any of that, don't be afraid to correct me. I'm tired as Hell right now and I may not be remembering stuff properly right now. -v-


----------



## Smelge (Oct 25, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Spoiler: Jade as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: how you touch yourself at night



It was kind of foreshadowed the first time you actually saw Jade. She goes on about how cool it would be to be an animal person. Foreshadowed like a motherfucker.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 25, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Spoiler: how you touch yourself at night
> 
> 
> 
> It was kind of foreshadowed the first time you actually saw Jade. She goes on about how cool it would be to be an animal person. Foreshadowed like a motherfucker.



It's explicitly stated in some of the first pages where we meet her that she has a fascination for anthros, it's almost stated as such. Except I just assumed it was a small tidbit of information that'd never be heard of again and was just something to give depth to the character ...

I thougth "hey neat" when her dream self fused with Bec, though.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Spoiler: Jade as well
> 
> 
> 
> Because furfags can now rejoice to the wonderful news that Jade has succeeded where all furries before her have failed :V





Spoiler: repopulation



What if Dave isn't into anthros? What if he doesn't want to bang a dog chick? What if he actually wants to suck Gamzee's large, throbbing juggalo cock? Guys? GUYS?


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 25, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Spoiler: repopulation
> 
> 
> 
> What if Dave isn't into anthros? What if he doesn't want to bang a dog chick? What if he actually wants to suck Gamzee's large, throbbing juggalo cock? Guys? GUYS?



I'd rather not think about repopulation. It would be messed up no matter which angle you look at it from. And I'd also like to take this opportunity to remind you all that all the main characters in the show are about thirteen, no matter how you slice it with the time travel and paradoxes :V


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Oct 25, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Spoiler: repopulation
> 
> 
> 
> What if Dave isn't into anthros? What if he doesn't want to bang a dog chick? What if he actually wants to suck Gamzee's large, throbbing juggalo cock? Guys? GUYS?





Spoiler: Dave



He'd have no problem doing it with Jade if only for the ironic value. Doing something that thousands of foul-minded people fantasized about doing without wanting to do it himself, it can't get much more ironic than that.

He'd probably bleat like a goat while doing it. He still hasn't done that yet and we're all still waiting for it to happen.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I'd rather not think about repopulation. It would be messed up no matter which angle you look at it from. And I'd also like to take this opportunity to remind you all that all the main characters in the show are about thirteen, no matter how you slice it with the time travel and paradoxes :V



>that feel when I'm fifteen so it's okay for me to fap to Homestuck porn

WINNING.jpg



DevistatedDrone said:


> Spoiler: Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People still believe Dave is an irony-obsessed twat?


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Oct 25, 2011)

Sollux said:


> People still believe Dave is an irony-obsessed twat?


Of course. That's what made him cool _and nothing else._ :V


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 25, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> I just checked the shop, when did Nepeta and Terezi...?
> _Holy shit._
> 
> Edit: Come to think about it,
> ...


he killed her w/ a bat

edit
juggling pin

though I hope she magicall comes back, shes on of my faves


----------



## iconmaster (Oct 25, 2011)

Watched the flash twice. Oh my god that was the most beutiful thing I have ever seen. Nothing can top that.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 25, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Spoiler: this intelligent fanbase
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: weird plot shit



It's been weirder than this in the past. What's stopping any of the trolls putting her mauled body on a quest bed, or for that matter, it just ending up there on it's own because of more weird plot shit? This latest update showed that one does not need to die _on_ the quest bed to reach god-tier, just that the character in question has to be dead while laying on it. Unless there's some unknown time limit between dying and being placed on the bed, it could very well happen.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 25, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Spoiler: weird plot shit
> 
> 
> 
> It's been weirder than this in the past. What's stopping any of the trolls putting her mauled body on a quest bed, or for that matter, it just ending up there on it's own because of more weird plot shit? This latest update showed that one does not need to die _on_ the quest bed to reach god-tier, just that the character in question has to be dead while laying on it. Unless there's some unknown time limit between dying and being placed on the bed, it could very well happen.





Spoiler: meat



But the trolls have no more quest beds. They're located on their individual planets, or in the cores of Derse and Prospit. All of those are now gone.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 25, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Spoiler: how you touch yourself at night
> 
> 
> 
> It was kind of foreshadowed the first time you actually saw Jade. She goes on about how cool it would be to be an animal person. Foreshadowed like a motherfucker.


 Like I said, I'm really tired right now and I'm unable to remember a lot of really nit-picky plot details at the moment.


Spoiler: fapfapfapfap



I'm aware of her being introduced as liking anthros and all that fun shit, but it was a detail I just kind of filed away under "OK, that's pretty damn cool I guess." I'm never going to think to myself "she's into anthros, she's gonna turn into one at some point! :B"





Sollux said:


> Spoiler: repopulation
> 
> 
> 
> What if Dave isn't into anthros? What if he doesn't want to bang a dog chick? What if he actually wants to suck Gamzee's large, throbbing juggalo cock? Guys? GUYS?





Spoiler: irony



Then he can go ahead and go suck Gamzee's cock, I'll take Dog Woman for myself. :V





Smelge said:


> Spoiler: meat
> 
> 
> 
> But the trolls have no more quest beds. They're located on their individual planets, or in the cores of Derse and Prospit. All of those are now gone.





Spoiler: oh for fuck sake



Not to mention all of their dreamselves were killed and disintegrated by Bec Noir. Pretty sure that you need a living/reincarnated dreamself to reach God Tier. :/

At any rate, I'm pretty sure that he's going to do something with the dream bubbles or whatever those things are called. The dead trolls are still around, it's just that they are no longer in the same realm as the living trolls I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 25, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Spoiler: oh for fuck sake
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: how this is the longest spoiler button you will ever see and I wonder if I can make it long enough to break the page layout, or if it does an auto-line thingy, or has a maximum character limit to stop it doing this stuff.



Still, it's an awesome flash. Love the final section when they light the green sun. Beautiful use of visuals and music.


----------



## crustone (Oct 25, 2011)

I watched it like 3 times, this is by far my favorite flash in Homestuck.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm a Member of the Midnight Crew

I think. I think this might be my favorite Homestuck song.

EDIT: Ahahaha it's based off of an old Vaudeville song.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Spoiler: weird plot shit
> 
> 
> 
> It's been weirder than this in the past. What's stopping any of the trolls putting her mauled body on a quest bed, or for that matter, it just ending up there on it's own because of more weird plot shit? This latest update showed that one does not need to die _on_ the quest bed to reach god-tier, just that the character in question has to be dead while laying on it. Unless there's some unknown time limit between dying and being placed on the bed, it could very well happen.





Spoiler: god tier rules



You must have missed this flash or something.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 26, 2011)

Sollux said:


> >that feel when I'm fifteen so it's okay for me to fap to Homestuck porn
> 
> WINNING.jpg



> that feel when I'm nineteen and I wish I had a blunt instrument nearby to make me forget what i just read about fapping to Homestuck porn


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2011)

Sometimes the only reason I save Homestuck porn is because it's so damn awful.

Damnit, Nepeta. That doesn't go in there. Fuck.


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't stop watching the flash. I think I need help.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 26, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> I can't stop watching the flash. I think I need help.


Let's have a movie night where we watch Cascade on loop forever
Because it is literally the best thing

Gotta love that pretty much wherever you pause the video, it's always still moving.
And yeah, the tumor separating is the prettiest thing.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 26, 2011)

In case you guys hadn't noticed yet and to stop the glubbin speculatin, Hussie just announced on the website that he was planning on printing all twelve God-Tier designs, without revealing which ones would appear in the comic. So it's not some kind of not-so-subtle hint that Nepeta and Terezi are gonna reach God Tier-ness any time soon.

Also, the  Cascade is now hosted on the MSPA website like all regular  animations and he added an official "end of act 5" page with the curtain falling on the final frame of the latest animation.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> In case you guys hadn't noticed yet and to stop the glubbin speculatin, Hussie just announced on the website that he was planning on printing all twelve God-Tier designs, without revealing which ones would appear in the comic. So it's not some kind of not-so-subtle hint that Nepeta and Terezi are gonna reach God Tier-ness any time soon.





Spoiler: god tier alien bitches.



But unlike Nepeta, there's actually a possibility that Terezi would become god tier. Both real Nepeta and dream Nepeta are dead. Plus, as Hussie himself has said, there are major characters and there are minor characters. Some just aren't important in any way.

Nepeta was one of my favorite characters. How is it I feel like the only one who can understand she is simply *DEAD AND OUT OF THE STORY*?



On an unrelated note, OH FUCK ME YOU CANNOT IMAGINE HOW EXCITED I AM FOR THE DOOM HOODIE.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't get exited, I'm pretty sure my three fav trolls, Tavros, Eridan and Equius are out of the game too, sadly. Except in the dream-bubbles but that whole episode was kind of weird so I won't count it.

But considering all the weird shit Hussie's pulled until now ... gog only knows what could happen.


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Oct 26, 2011)

....

But ONLY Rose's dream self was alive. Her real self got shanked by Noir.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 26, 2011)

Mojotech said:


> ....
> 
> But ONLY Rose's dream self was alive. Her real self got shanked by Noir.



Same for Dave. His actual self got shot by Noir who used Becs teleporting abilities to teleport the bullets Jade was firing at him straight to Daves sunglasses-wearing face.


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Oct 26, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Same for Dave. His actual self got shot by Noir who used Becs teleporting abilities to teleport the bullets Jade was firing at him straight to Daves sunglasses-wearing face.


 
So it's only the dreamself that counts for this, not the regular self, or will any one self suffice?


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 26, 2011)

lHope this helps, its the best I can do to explain. }:/


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Oct 26, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> lHope this helps, its the best I can do to explain. }:/


 
Reading that is what prompted me to ask. ;P Thanks anyway though.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 26, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> In case you guys hadn't noticed yet and to stop the glubbin speculatin, Hussie just announced on the website that he was planning on printing all twelve God-Tier designs, without revealing which ones would appear in the comic. So it's not some kind of not-so-subtle hint that Nepeta and Terezi are gonna reach God Tier-ness any time soon.


Nepeta got killed both IRL and in the dream world.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 26, 2011)

Mojotech said:


> Reading that is what prompted me to ask. ;P Thanks anyway though.



The best explanation I can come up with personally, is that the  information about the God-Tiering process that we, the viewers, were given by the  story's characters was wrong or incomplete, either because the characters themselves  were misinformed, or because the rules changed because of all the weird  shit going on.

After all, if I remember right (but I don't), it's the trolls that gave the humans all the info about what was going on, yet it's been explained that the trolls aren't really that good of a source of information anyway. So theres probably much more to all of this than what transpired 'til now.



Clayton said:


> Nepeta got killed both IRL and in the dream world.



I never said she wasn't. I just wanted to show this to the people who posted earlier that maybe Nepeta was coming back because of the MSPA shop selling the God-Tier hoodie for the whatever-of-Heart.

It should be painfully obvious that Nepeta is completely dead as it is, since, contrarily to some of the other dead characters, her Dream-Self AND her true self were explicitly shown being killed (the former by being stabbed by Bec Noir, the latter by being beaten to death by Gamzees Deuce Clubs). Though there's no doubt as to the authenticity of their death, other characters dream selves such as Tavros and Eridan were never shown being killed by Bec, it was just kind of assumed that they'd died in the huge-ass green explosion thingy that took the planets they were on at the time.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 26, 2011)

brb ignoring everything here
I feel like I understand what's going on

I don't want to confuse myself by finding out what's _actually _happening


----------



## Smelge (Oct 26, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> I can't stop watching the flash. I think I need help.



I've lost count of how many times I've watched it now.

I bought the album. I spent the whole of my drive to work and home again listening to Cascade.

Help. Me.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 26, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> And yeah, the tumor separating is the prettiest thing.


My stomach lurched when I saw it the first time.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I've lost count of how many times I've watched it now.
> 
> I bought the album. I spent the whole of my drive to work and home again listening to Cascade.
> 
> Help. Me.



>buying music


----------



## Smelge (Oct 26, 2011)

Sollux said:


> >buying music



I'll happily part with money for things I deem worth the expenditure.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 26, 2011)

Sollux said:


> >buying music


If no one buys music, no one makes music. (Or, at least, they make a lot less of it.)


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 26, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> It should be painfully obvious that Nepeta is completely dead as it is, since, contrarily to some of the other dead characters, her Dream-Self AND her true self were explicitly shown being killed (the former by being stabbed by Bec Noir, the latter by being beaten to death by Gamzees Deuce Clubs). Though there's no doubt as to the authenticity of their death, other characters dream selves such as Tavros and Eridan were never shown being killed by Bec, it was just kind of assumed that they'd died in the huge-ass green explosion thingy that took the planets they were on at the time.


 
Ehh I think it is just a cool colectable item kinda dealio
hero of heart does't add up because nepeta is rogue of heart.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Ehh I think it is just a cool colectable item kinda dealio
> hero of heart does't add up because nepeta is rogue of heart.


All of the hoodies are called "Hero of X," because at least four of them are for at least two characters. See?


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 26, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> All of the hoodies are called "Hero of X," because at least four of them are for at least two characters. See?



OHHH okay thanks


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 27, 2011)

Why is over-powered-as-shit Jade so badass?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 27, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Why is over-powered-as-shit Jade so badass?



1 - God tier
2 - Dog tier
3 - First Guardian powers

I think that about covers it.


----------



## Bobskunk (Oct 27, 2011)

Smelge said:


> 1 - God tier
> 2 - Dog tier
> 3 - First Guardian powers
> 
> I think that about covers it.



Also gamesprite


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey, news from MSPA (out of the mouth of the Huss himself) :

Regular updates and the beginning of act 6 will start on the 11/11/11, two weeks from now. In the meantime Hussie'll post some kind of intermission, but he didn't say what it was or when he'd post it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2011)

>MSPA: "Haha, this comic's finally getting good again."
>Huss: "Imma chill for two months."
>MSPA: "Oh... okay.jpg"
>two months later
>Huss: "Hey, here's a long-ass flash continuing the story most of you have completely forgotten by now."
>MSPA: "I... uh... thanks, I guess..."
>Huss: "Everyboby all y'all hold up.... .. . .. the BIG MAN'S gonna take a seventeen day break, just becass i wan het KEY DATE"
>MSPA: "Oh... alright."

Why are we not wiping Hussie's ass by now?


----------



## Cyril (Oct 28, 2011)

^and this is why I can say I'm only reading Homestuck out of habit at this point.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 28, 2011)

I can hardly blame him, considering the work he's put into the comic these last few years, and all the work he put into this last flash--which was pretty ridiculous, if you have a look at that tumblr thing. Updates were slow even before the EoA, but the quality of the art also took a huge boost, it's only natural that it would take longer. If he needs some time to take it easy, well, that's fine. It's not like he's indebted to us. On his tumblr he said that part of the reason for the break is also that he just isn't quite sure how he wants to execute the next bit of story because he's been too busy with the flash, so even if he did hop right back into it, we mostly likely wouldn't have been happy with the results.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm part of the HSG community.

I am never happy with the results.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 28, 2011)

Ad Hoc: And that's the problem. MSPA was never about high-quality art, it was about goofy stories that the fanbase helped guide. I think Homestuck isn't very good because it's no longer a MSPA comic, it's Homestuck, and it has nothing to do with MSPA, even though Hussie tries to act like it does. The main reason the comic was good is gone now.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Ad Hoc: And that's the problem. MSPA was never about high-quality art, it was about goofy stories that the fanbase helped guide. I think Homestuck isn't very good because it's no longer a MSPA comic, it's Homestuck, and it has nothing to do with MSPA, even though Hussie tries to act like it does. The main reason the comic was good is gone now.



Wait... the only reason you liked Homestuck originally was because it wasn't as well-known as Hussie's previous adventures?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 28, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Ad Hoc: And that's the problem. MSPA was never about high-quality art, it was about goofy stories that the fanbase helped guide. I think Homestuck isn't very good because it's no longer a MSPA comic, it's Homestuck, and it has nothing to do with MSPA, even though Hussie tries to act like it does. The main reason the comic was good is gone now.


You're upset because the art quality is better and Hussie strives for a more complex story than "whatever people suggest"?  Even Problem Sleuth, which is widely cited as his magnum opus by critics such as yourself, became less user guided (Hussie admitted to cherry-picking user suggestions to fit what he had decided to do himself) and more aesthetically complex as time went on. Even if Homestuck _has_ completely strayed from its MSPA origins, that doesn't make it bad just by itself. (Personally I like both HS and PS, but for mostly different reasons. BQ and JB don't do much for me though, I'll admit.) As for pretending that it's a true MSPA, he says right here that it was going to be a "radical departure," and went on to explain why. He's not under any obligation to host it on another website for your convenience. What would that accomplish anyway? The main MSPA site would just be dead, dude's not going to take any more projects on until Homestuck's done, unless he's a madman.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 28, 2011)

Sollux: No.
Ad Hoc: I don't mind it having better quality art; I'm annoyed that the pacing has to suffer because of it. And Problem Sleuth still had much more user interaction than did Homestuck; well of course he had to make the plot go to a conclusion eventually, and that meant ignoring ideas, but most of the ride there was user-driven.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 28, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Ad Hoc: I don't mind it having better quality art; I'm annoyed that the pacing has to suffer because of it. And Problem Sleuth still had much more user interaction than did Homestuck; well of course he had to make the plot go to a conclusion eventually, and that meant ignoring ideas, but most of the ride there was user-driven.


Them's the breaks, man. Better art (plus music, flashes, and games) = more time. I think it's worth it, myself; I think a lot of the story elements would have fallen flat without reasonably good illustration and I enjoy how the art has evolved with the story. I suppose it's a personal call, though. And, eh. He said right from the start that Homestuck would only be tangentially user-driven, it's right there on the site. Can't say he's mislead you.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 28, 2011)

I think nothing is worth a 2 month hiatus that completely kills the pacing and makes the majority of the fanbase forget what the hell was happening before the hiatus. Whatever.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey guys
Let's complain like a bunch of dicks and NOT watch Cacade on loop

yeah right


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 28, 2011)

Yo, while I have all you guys bickering about stuff I don't care about V), do you know what the cannon colour for Troll fingernails is ? I remember from  Make Her Pay that Terezis nails where yellow (her actual selfs nails as well as her dream-selfs), and  Jade: Enter also showed Karkat with yellow nails but I don't know if it's a general thing, since Hussie almost never does fingernails on his characters.

Maybe they were only yellow because they were both Prospit dreamers, and Derse dreamer nails would be purple ? I don't knoooooow D:


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 28, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Yo, while I have all you guys bickering about stuff I don't care about V), do you know what the cannon colour for Troll fingernails is ? I remember from  Make Her Pay that Terezis nails where yellow (her actual selfs nails as well as her dream-selfs), and  Jade: Enter also showed Karkat with yellow nails but I don't know if it's a general thing, since Hussie almost never does fingernails on his characters.
> 
> Maybe they were only yellow because they were both Prospit dreamers, and Derse dreamer nails would be purple ? I don't knoooooow D:



Nep's are yellow according to this album artwork, and she's a Derse dreamer. But, even "official" artwork isn't necessarily canon, they contradict each other sometimes. Not sure, man. I'm guessing this is for your cosplay? I could totally see Eridan painting his nails purple even if they are naturally yellow, just out of vanity.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 28, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Yo, while I have all you guys bickering about stuff I don't care about V), do you know what the cannon colour for Troll fingernails is ? I remember from  Make Her Pay that Terezis nails where yellow (her actual selfs nails as well as her dream-selfs), and  Jade: Enter also showed Karkat with yellow nails but I don't know if it's a general thing, since Hussie almost never does fingernails on his characters.
> 
> Maybe they were only yellow because they were both Prospit dreamers, and Derse dreamer nails would be purple ? I don't knoooooow D:



I'm pretty sure that they're yellow, however I've seen a wonderful cosplay of Eridan use troll horn-stripe colors for nails. Let's see if I can't find a pic of it... here it is!


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 28, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> I'm pretty sure that they're yellow, however I've seen a wonderful cosplay of Eridan use troll horn-stripe colors for nails. Let's see if I can't find a pic of it... here it is!


Candy corn nails!

Actually it would make sense that the nails be the same color as the horns. Same substance (keratin), at least on Earth animals.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

Jade's massive breasts.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 29, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Jade's massive breasts.


Awesome page-starter.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 29, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Candy corn nails!
> 
> Actually it would make sense that the nails be the same color as the  horns. Same substance (keratin), at least on Earth animals.


As is hair. Orange haired trolls.


Sollux said:


> Jade's massive breasts.


Rule 34 is _canon_? Motherfuck.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Oct 29, 2011)

As a furry, I feel it's my duty to say, I wouldn't mind seeing anthro Jade's massive breasts.  But only if she is drawn as being like 18-19...the fact that she is still 13 wierds me out sometimes...XD


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 29, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> As a furry, I feel it's my duty to say, I wouldn't mind seeing anthro Jade's massive breasts.  But only if she is drawn as being like 18-19...the fact that she is still 13 wierds me out sometimes...XD



As an avian, I feel that it's _my _duty to say that I am disappoint that Dave didn't achieve Burd Tier.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 29, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> As an avian, I feel that it's _my _duty to say that I am disappoint that Dave didn't achieve Burd Tier.



Well ... while it was Jades dream-self that was half-dog-bec-sprite-prototyped-god-tiered (an event which lead to "Dog-Tier"), the dead-bird-sword-sprite-prototyped Dave was just a Dave from an alternate doomed timeline, so obvviously he wouldn't be the one to reach God-Tier.

As a scalie, I am disappointed that apart from little Casey and the "nak" beasties from LOHAC my portion of the community has been unfairly snubbed :V

And thanks for your input everyone ... I guess I'll go with the purple, because I like Ad Hoc's explanation better. And the candy corn nails just weirded me out.

*Edit :
*


Sollux said:


> Jade's massive breasts.



Way to go Sol ... just when my mom entered the room to ask me something  and I wanted to show her the thread and discuss nail-colours :V (because you know, I delegated that to her because she knows more about nail colours than I do)


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi, General-jwj's mommy. To be honest, the webcomic we're discussing is not porn, don't worry... it was only just one part, I swear...


----------



## Bobskunk (Oct 29, 2011)

they're 13


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 29, 2011)

T'was a fair haul I managed to bring back today. 1 styrofoam block for the horns/gills/wwhite science wwand, tubes of yellow, orange and red acrylic paint, once more for the horns. Purple thread (because I actually forgot to buy some to go with the purple cloth for the cape). A transfer paper thing that you have to iron on your clothes for the Aquarius pattern on the shirt. 2 more rings (which bring me to a grand total of seven, still far from Eridan's outrageous bling but still a pretty fair number) ... 

Blue cloth (long story short : I'm gonna stitch blue cloth on to some black pants ... not great but the cheapest and easiest way to get the look I need).
Also, some gold buttons for the cape's clasp. I thougth it was really cool when I saw them in the store : they have this sort of heraldic shield on them, with intercrossing swords and shit in the background. It really reminded me of Eridan's "fascination for MILITARY HISTORY AND LEGENDARY CONQUERORS."

EVERYTHING IS GOING ACCORDING TO PLAN.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh god, you sigged it. :U


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Oct 29, 2011)

Sollux...I heartily approve that you are now Vriska...she is my second fav, Gamz being my 1st, and Eridan being my 3rd XD

Do you have ALL THE LUCK, ALL OF IT?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Sollux...I heartily approve that you are now Vriska...she is my second fav, Gamz being my 1st, and Eridan being my 3rd XD
> 
> Do you have ALL THE LUCK, ALL OF IT?



Your three favorite characters are the three with the most murderous intent?

You, sir, have good taste.

And yes, I have so much luck, like, you wouldn't even know, man.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 29, 2011)

wow guys this turned from a good thread into a "why the fuck am i half-involved with this fad" thread


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 29, 2011)

Sollux said:


> And yes, I have so much luck, like, you wouldn't even know, man.



Luck like this doesn't even happen in real life ... Come get a ruler and check all the luck this dude has.



Clayton said:


> wow guys this turned from a good thread into a "why the fuck am i half-involved with this fad" thread



I'll take that as a compliment h3h3h3 >;]


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Oct 29, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Your three favorite characters are the three with the most murderous intent?
> 
> You, sir, have good taste.



Why thank you, I do indeed have good taste.  Would you care to be in cahoots with me?



Sollux said:


> And yes, I have so much luck, like, you wouldn't even know, man.



Sweet dude...sweet...


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

Spoiler: Nepeta



"Look. You can pinpoint the exact second Nepeta fans' hearts rip in half.""



I hate you, Hussie. Fuck. I shouldn't still be upset about this.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 30, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Spoiler: Nepeta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the smell of sweet sweet sadness in the morning. Ooooh yeah.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 30, 2011)

Heck yes you're jealous of my avatar.
Feel it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 30, 2011)

>Page 42
>42: the meaning of life
>page king:





Sollux said:


> Jade's massive breasts.


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 30, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Heck yes you're jealous of my avatar.
> Feel it.



Ohai, Jade.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Oct 30, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Heck yes you're jealous of my avatar.
> Feel it.



But you cannot be Jade!  ...you forgot the glasses!

That Hateful Bitch is a spy!


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh shit.

Do Davesprite next, you hateful 8itch.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 30, 2011)

lol nope how would you even do that
find a dave and pin wings on him and cut off his legs?

also, keep in character sol, it's h8ful 8itch GOSH

btw it's not my dog or anything just to clarify
I _wish _I had an awesome dog and hoodie :c


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Oct 30, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> lol nope how would you even do that
> find a dave and pin wings on him and cut off his legs?



MoThErFuCkInG mIrAcLeS bRo 

HoNk :0)

I hope Anthro Jade gets a shit-ton of screentime though, that would be cool.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 30, 2011)

I've only seen  Cascade once since I don't want to get tired of it.



Hateful Bitch said:


> also, keep in character sol, it's h8ful 8itch GOSH



Trust me, if mods didn't get on our dicks about quirks, I would totally be talking like spider bitch right now.
Despite the fact that I'm male.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler:  spider bitches.



Spider bitch, spider bitch.
Does whatever a spider bitch does.
Can she visit the green sun?
No she can't, 'cause she got killed,
look _ooooout_, she's a dead spider bitch.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 30, 2011)

hmm I'm going to go see if I can find that time I mixed every quirk I could.
Oh here it is!

33 D--> < 11M G011nG TWw0 JU2T M11% --------3vV3Ry Tr0lL2 TyP11nG 2TyL3, R11g)(t N0Ww, 20 834r Ww11T)( M3, [[o:B

And if you can read that with relative ease then you've read too much Homestuck I suppose.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 30, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> hmm I'm going to go see if I can find that time I mixed every quirk I could.
> Oh here it is!
> 
> 33 D--> < 11M G011nG TWw0 JU2T M11% --------3vV3Ry Tr0lL2 TyP11nG 2TyL3, R11g)(t N0Ww, 20 834r Ww11T)( M3, [[o:B
> ...


"I'm just going to mix every troll's typing style, right now, so bear with me."
Actually, the outcome is dependent on several factors, like whether or not Aradia has emotions at the time, and if Sollux is blind, if Gamzee is in RAEG mode, how angry Karkat is, how much self-esteem Tavros has, and how excited Feferi is. And there are several troll quirks that do not mix, such as Karkat's and Kanaya's, the one overwhelms the other.

That being said, :

 :33 --> 11M jU2T g011n TwW0 M11% -3vV-3Ry Tr0lL2 TyP11n 2tYl-3 r11G)(t N0Ww 20 8-34r Ww11T)( m-3,
 :33 --> GlU8 

and

 :33 --> 1M JUST G01N T0 M1% -3VV-3RY TR0LLS D4MN, TYP1N STYL-3 R1G)(T FUCK1NG, N0WW D4MN, S0 FUCK1NG, 8-34R FUCK, WW1T)( FUCK1NG, M-3, 
 :33 --> GLU8 S)(1P,  

and

 :33 --> 1m Just G01n T0 M1% -Evv3ry Tr0lls Typ1n Styl3 R1g)(t N0ww S0 834r Ww1t)( M3


are all applicable, however none can contain all quirks throughout the entire phrase, simultaneously.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 30, 2011)

I read all of those with absolutely no problem. >_>


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 30, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I read all of those with absolutely no problem. >_>



We've been Homestuckfags for too long.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 31, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> "I'm just going to mix every troll's typing style, right now, so bear with me."
> Actually, the outcome is dependent on several factors, like whether or not Aradia has emotions at the time, and if Sollux is blind, if Gamzee is in RAEG mode, how angry Karkat is, how much self-esteem Tavros has, and how excited Feferi is. And there are several troll quirks that do not mix, such as Karkat's and Kanaya's, the one overwhelms the other.


yeah
but I actually made that thing before Gamzee went crazy, while Aradia was still emotionless and while Sollux was just Sollux. Also Karkat only comes into it with the B horns on the end. I should have put more swearing in it though for his sake. For Tavros, I just threw in some misplaced commas. I could have given 33 tavros horns actually.

Karkat - B horns on the end
Terezi - 413
Eridan - ww
Sollux - ii (11 with terezi's quirk) two (TwW0 with gamzee, eridan and aradia) and 2
Aradia - 0 for o
Tavros - random commas
Gamzee - Noses on emoticons. And it's difficult to tell, but if you follow the sequence of big and little letters, you can tell that the only capital E in the whole thing has 8 dashes for it to express feferi's excitement quirk
Feferi - dashes before capital E (3 when gamzee sequence dictates that it would be a capital) for excitement, )( for H
Equius - % for X, starting off lines with D-->
Nepeta - :33 o33 with gamzee)
Vriska - 8 excitement dashes, 8s for Bs
Kanaya - Every word starts with a capital no matter how gamzee's sequence works out

could be improved
but I'm too busy thinking of how to get a life SO


----------



## Azure (Oct 31, 2011)

Everyone ITT needs a life soooo.....


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Azure said:


> Everyone ITT needs a life soooo.....


well it's not that I don't have a life
it's that I don't have a busy life |:
so I'm just sitting like this |: typing lol |: and watching homestuck flashes like |: "this is fantastic"


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 31, 2011)

You will never react to Homestuck flashes like Drillgorg from MSPAF without forcing yourself.

feelsbadman.jpg Actually, I think even he forces himself.



Azure said:


> Everyone ITT needs a life soooo.....



So does everyone else on Fur Affinity in general.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 31, 2011)

Azure said:


> Everyone ITT needs a life soooo.....



heeey ... speakin of wwhich ...







this is howw my fuckin cosplay is comin along 5 days from the expo. still needs the horns (wwork in progress), pants (wwork in progress) an shoes (wwork in progress). the makeup department (skin, lips, teeth, nails, hair) is operational though i havvent really tested anythin yet though, but it should be okay.

im havving a little trouble gettin the collar to be a little more open, but i ll wwork somethin out.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 31, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> ww
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see wh8 you did there.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 31, 2011)

Sollux said:


> We've been Homestuckfags for too long.



Yup. June 6th, 2011. Never forget.

I also had no trouble picking up on the language from A Clockwork Orange, and God only knows that that's what drives most people away from that book (besides the ultraviolence of course ).


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 31, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> heeey ... speakin of wwhich ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gonna have to do something about that neckbeard too
not just for the sake of the cosplay


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Nov 1, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I see wh8 you did there.



MiRaClEs BrO.  HoNk :0)

Also who here has any Lord English theories.  Because...as odd as it might be, what if Hussie pulled an M. Night. Shyamalan on us as made it that Gamzee was Lord English the entire time, or something randomly plot twisty like that.  That one of the main charactors is not what they seem, or a previously dead char returns, or some crazy shit like that.

Of course then again, maybe Lord English isn't anyone so far, and he is a new char to be properly introduced later.  DISCUSS!


----------



## iconmaster (Nov 1, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> MiRaClEs BrO.  HoNk :0)
> 
> Also who here has any Lord English theories.  Because...as odd as it might be, what if Hussie pulled an M. Night. Shyamalan on us as made it that Gamzee was Lord English the entire time, or something randomly plot twisty like that.  That one of the main charactors is not what they seem, or a previously dead char returns, or some crazy shit like that.
> 
> Of course then again, maybe Lord English isn't anyone so far, and he is a new char to be properly introduced later.  DISCUSS!



My belief is that LE currently has no physical form, and gains one by taking over Scratch's dead body, thus filling his role as an excellent host.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 1, 2011)

He is the green sun.


----------



## Bobskunk (Nov 1, 2011)

remove neckbeard from premises
also remove kebab
obtain thicker rimmed glasses
try using some kind of wire in the collar?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 1, 2011)

We've already gotten a glimpse of Lord English. (From here to here, if you mouse over the banner.) He is definitely some sort of person, and what we've seen of him doesn't match any of the current characters. (Eyes are flashing billiard balls, text is felt green, text quirk doesn't match anyone other than Karkat technically.) From the size of his coat, he's also _huge_. I suspect he will be a totally new character, any member of the current cast would have to go through quite a transformation to be him.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 1, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> remove neckbeard from premises
> also remove kebab
> obtain thicker rimmed glasses
> try using some kind of wire in the collar?



I was already gonna shave the beard
The kebab shop down the street closed earlier last month because of unsanitary conditions, so there are no kebabs in the vicinity
I cannot use other glasses because those are my seeing glasses. Without them I am almost literally blind. Can't see shit clear further than a metre away
It's just a piece of cardboard in the collar, I just bent it a little and now it's more open

Also having some setbacks in the pants department, not managing to get the blue on them. Will try something else then report further.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Nov 1, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Also having some setbacks in the pants department.



...

Giggety

:V


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 2, 2011)

I just had to share this with you guys. _Had to_. No other options.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Nov 2, 2011)

Holy shit guys...Doc Scratch IS Lord English...=O

Well played Hussie...well played...

Discuss!


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 2, 2011)

He wasn't kidding when he said "Short" intermission. >_>


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 2, 2011)

9 days until shit starts flying off the hook again.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 2, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Holy shit guys...Doc Scratch IS Lord English...=O
> 
> Well played Hussie...well played...
> 
> Discuss!


NICE SPOILER WARNING

<_______<


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Nov 2, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Holy shit guys...Doc Scratch IS Lord English...=O
> 
> Well played Hussie...well played...
> 
> Discuss!


Yeah, lack of spoilers spoiled this for me, but part of me actually suspected such a thing.
There's two things I'd like to say about that flash.

One:
Dat Honk

Two:
Was the sarcophagus supposed to represent something? It kinda just seemed fuckall random to me.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 2, 2011)

Cyril said:


> NICE SPOILER WARNING
> 
> <_______<



It would need spoiler warnings if it was actually the truth, or an event set in stone and canonized in the comic, and not random speculation. As Ad Hoc pointed out, considering the size of the Coat of Kairo, it'd take a very large character in order to wear it. However, Doc Scratch is at best average sized.

Bottom line : no need for spoilers since there's nothing to spoil, we don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 2, 2011)

Spoiler



So . . . he's Doc Scratch and a subjuggulator? The first sort of makes sense, the second has me completely lost.

EDIT: OH WAIT. I bet it's because Doc is a little bit of Cal, and Cal was created by Gamzee? Am I remembering correctly?


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 2, 2011)

Latest update :

- cape : done
- shirt : done
- scarf : done
- horns : 70%
- gills : 80%
- shoes : 30%
- white science wand : 90%
- pants : fuckin nowwhere, nothin wworks on these assholes ... if my latest desperate attempt doesnt wwork im gonna havve to ditch the Eridan pants an just wwear ordinary ones.

Conclusion : enough Eridan to be recognizabke by fans of the comic, not enough to impress them. I'll have to invoque the good old "it's my first cospay" excuse if anyone brings it up  ...


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Nov 2, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: My Lord English/Gamzee Theory



What if the truth behind this is that Lord English is in fact, the High Subjuggulator, or whoever it is that Gamzee worships.  Combine this with the whole, him talking to Doc Scratch just before Doc was killed, and also him watching all the important shit on the computer.  Gamzee has been referred to, canonically as "The Most Important Charactor In Homestuck", surely there must be more to that than previously considered, and this possible link between Gamzee and Lord English is somewhat of a coincidence?


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

hey guys, what is homestuck?

I'm new and have never heard of it.Thanks in advance.


----------



## crustone (Nov 2, 2011)

DefectiveSpoons said:


> hey guys, what is homestuck?
> 
> I'm new and have never heard of it.Thanks in advance.



http://i52.tinypic.com/sc9m6e.jpg

Be warned, once you start reading it you can not stop.


----------



## Bobskunk (Nov 2, 2011)

crustone said:


> http://i52.tinypic.com/sc9m6e.jpg
> 
> Be warned, once you start reading it you can not stop.



wrong image dude


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Nov 2, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> wrong image dude



You forgot about the death part bro.

Homestuck = Kids and Fun and Death...so basically Homestuck tells kids that death is fun, so essentially Homestuck is the cause of teenage suicide...I think...:V


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 2, 2011)

Shit a new FLASH had come out and nobody even TELLS me about it ???

I've been answering all day long like a clueless piece a shit while you where debating this shit !!!!!!

I HATE YOU YOU DUMB HOMO TOOLS YOUR DOING IT WRONG



Spoiler: kissing my ass (and also intermission)



I think you should kiss my ass at a 90Â° angle from the tangent to the summit of my right buttcheek for optimum ass kissing.

As far as the Flash goes, my money is on the fact that I have no idea what just happened so I'll shut the hell up. Though I think the Honking is Gamzee's fault somehow.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 2, 2011)

Yup, he is simply the best host that there is. Holy *HONK*.


General-jwj said:


> Shit a new FLASH had come out and nobody even TELLS me about it ???
> 
> I've been answering all day long like a clueless piece a shit while you where debating this shit !!!!!!
> 
> ...


So you don't have a notifier? :y


Spoiler:  honk hoooonk



And it's called the vast honk, I think.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 2, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Yup, he is simply the best host that there is. Holy *HONK*.



This sentence can be taken so literally it hurts.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 2, 2011)

Cairo Overcoat = Sarcophagus
_HOW PUNNY_


----------



## Bobskunk (Nov 2, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> You forgot about the death part bro.
> 
> Homestuck = Kids and Fun and Death...so basically Homestuck tells kids that death is fun, so essentially Homestuck is the cause of teenage suicide...I think...:V



see this is the problem of homestucks that became homestucks in the past 4 months, no sense of subtlety or context.

hint: from what part of the story was that frame taken?  what happened in the next frame?  why would someone label that image "kids and fun"?

good thing you're not pretending to be dave because your grasp of irony is tenuous at best


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Nov 3, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> see this is the problem of homestucks that became homestucks in the past 4 months, no sense of subtlety or context.
> 
> hint: from what part of the story was that frame taken?  what happened in the next frame?  why would someone label that image "kids and fun"?
> 
> good thing you're not pretending to be dave because your grasp of irony is tenuous at best



I don't need to pretend to know irony to be able to use Sarcasm.   Which you obviously missed what with the useage of the :V I did.  Anyway, I'm pretty much Dave irl anyway, when I'm sober anyway, when I'm not I'm Gamzee, pure and simple XD


----------



## Smelge (Nov 3, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm pretty much Dave irl anyway, when I'm sober anyway, when I'm not I'm Gamzee, pure and simple XD



This is possibly the saddest thing I have ever read.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 3, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Anyway, I'm pretty much Dave irl anyway, when I'm sober anyway, when I'm not I'm Gamzee, pure and simple XD


Dude

You need to take a break from Homestuck.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 3, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Dude
> 
> You need to take a break from Homestuck.



But ... I can hear the characters talk to me in my sleep ... I'm no longer alone D:


----------



## crustone (Nov 3, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm pretty much Dave irl anyway, when I'm sober anyway, when I'm not I'm Gamzee, pure and simple XD



I don't know whether to laugh or feel sorry for you.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 3, 2011)

Everything for the cosplay is ready and the latest news from the front (hint : the front is where I'm not because I'm only home on weekends) is that the pants came out better than expected following my latest desperate gambit to get some motherglubbin stripes onto them.

Could it be that everything is going better than expected ? Are things finally looking up for the lonely sea dweller ?

Jegus only knows ... and I'll know too in 14 or 15 hours. Until then ... gogspeed gentlemen.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 3, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Everything for the cosplay is ready and the latest news from the front (hint : the front is where I'm not because I'm only home on weekends) is that the pants came out better than expected following my latest desperate gambit to get some motherglubbin stripes onto them.
> 
> Could it be that everything is going better than expected ? Are things finally looking up for the lonely sea dweller ?
> 
> Jegus only knows ... and I'll know too in 14 or 15 hours. Until then ... gogspeed gentlemen.



You've missed halloween.

You fail.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> You've missed halloween.
> 
> You fail.



In these parts its a half-assed excuse for night clubs to throw theme parties at best ... I wasn't aiming for Halloween at all. There were no parties anywhere near my house, and no one even came door to door for candy. Talk about a fail celebration.

The reason this is a cosplay is acause I'm gonna wear it at a convention that happens to be on saturday. Halloween did not factor in the decision.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 3, 2011)

*YOU'VE MISSED HALLOWEEN.

YOU FAIL*.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> *YOU'VE MISSED HALLOWEEN.
> 
> YOU FAIL*.



*In these parts its a half-assed excuse for night clubs to throw theme  parties at best ... I wasn't aiming for Halloween at all. There were no  parties anywhere near my house, and no one even came door to door for  candy. Talk about a fail celebration.

The reason this is a cosplay is acause I'm gonna wear it at a convention  that happens to be on saturday. Halloween did not factor in the  decision. 						*

i can keep goin like this all night felloww


----------



## Smelge (Nov 3, 2011)

Just admit how much you fail.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Nov 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Just admit how much you fail.


  Hey leave JWJ alone bro.  DonÂ´t be staring no biznasty shit up in here.  I think we should all just agree on how much Eridan fail.  also in response you your earlier beliefs that I am a sadact, I just used Dave and Gamzee as general description, obviosly I Â´m not exactly like them, IÂ´m my own self. =3


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 3, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Hey leave JWJ alone bro.  DonÂ´t be staring no biznasty shit up in here.  I think we should all just agree on how much Eridan fail.  also in response you your earlier beliefs that I am a sadact, I just used Dave and Gamzee as general description, obviosly I Â´m not exactly like them, IÂ´m my own self. =3


You do what you do, even if it does mean being a bit homesticky c:


----------



## Smelge (Nov 3, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> also in response you your earlier beliefs that I am a sadact, I just used Dave and Gamzee as general description



Oh no, I wasn't basing that assumption on that particular post.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 4, 2011)

wwhy does evveryone hate me i just wwant to fill my quadrants an youre hatin on me

PS : Japan-Expo tomorrow and cosplay complete. The paint on the pants looks shitty if you look at it up close, but it's better than nothing. Same for the horns and wand actually. But the rest is top notch.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 4, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> wwhy does evveryone hate me i just wwant to fill my quadrants an youre hatin on me



They're all just trying to fill their Caliginous quadrant right now and you're the only one not in one right now. Good luck. :V


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 5, 2011)

Came back from the Japan Expo, washed my makeup off, took a shower, had supper ... feels good man.

My personal objective for the day is complete : meet at least one person who knew what the fuck I was cosplaying.

- 2 people explicitly called me Eridan
- 2 further people knew of Homestuck and recognized me as a Homestuck character without being more specific
- 6 people congratulated me on the costume
- over 20 people took pics of me

I don't have a lot of photos of me in cosplay myself, just a few from my mum just after I got ready, and some pics from specialist websites that keep records of all amateur cosplays during conventions.

I will link to all this in a few days when the pictures will be uploaded.

My secret objective for the day - being taken in photo more than my sister and her shitty Misty cosplay - is also succesful.

AS FAR AS DAYS OUT GO, IT WAS SIMPLY THE BEST THERE IS.



Spoiler:  edit concerning intermission 2



I just thought of something ... if we assume LE's honking ties him to Gamzee in some way ... what if he actually was the "sober" side of Gamzee's personality that somehow got transfered on to Lil' Cal, etc, righ up to him ?


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Nov 10, 2011)

I just remembered there's an update tomorrow... I also realized this thread has pretty much been barren after the intermission ):


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 10, 2011)

DevistatedDrone said:


> I just remembered there's an update tomorrow... I also realized this thread has pretty much been barren after the intermission ):



Both those were my thoughts exactly. About time things got back on schedule again ... I just realized this'll be the first time the comic'll be updated regularly since I started reading it. Quite an eye-opening epiphany :V


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 10, 2011)

In the name of Dolorosa, the Signless, and the Holy Vast Expletive . . .


----------



## Banishra (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm hoping that the return of regular updates will inspire me to get back into the fandom. I've fallen out of it so hard the past few weeks to the point where I kind of stopped caring


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 10, 2011)

And guess what ? The jackasses from the Japan-Expo still haven't uploaded their pics so you still can't see me cosplaying Eridan like a creepy lifeless motherfucker (kinda like Eridan actually) ...


----------



## entropicage (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh man, next act starts tomorrow! So. Excited.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeaheh ... some people finally posted pics from the Expo online so there ... I'm the Eridan on page three of this link , and I'm also here and here too.

Now that the pics have been posted to this thread, I swear to Troll Jesus almighty I'll stop bugging people about this. Until the next time I do it.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 10, 2011)

Tomorrow will be a good day for me; Skyrim and the opening of a new act of HS. ^v^


----------



## Vriska (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey, guys........

It's 11/11/11! You know what that means, don't you?


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Nov 11, 2011)

Vriska said:


> Hey, guys........
> 
> It's 11/11/11! You know what that means, don't you?


Nope


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 11, 2011)

God dammit Hussie, I want to continue the fucking story, stop with these break aways that you keep doing... unless they are going to actually go somewhere soon.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 11, 2011)

Spoiler: the latest update



I expected something like this to happen (what with the scratch and parallel universes and all) but I'm still surprised he re-launched the story so dramatically _again_. Let's just see what this brings ... maybe it'll just be a few dozen pages before we get right back into the action with our favorite universe-hopping fourth-wall-breaking humies.

(PS : laughed my ass off at the "Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff : the Moive")


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 11, 2011)

I suddenly understand jack shit.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 11, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> I suddenly understand jack shit.



Tell me everything from the beginning. (yay jpeg artifacts) :V


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 11, 2011)

I for one love this update. _Take me on your magic carpet ride, Huss. _



Spoiler



I wonder if this will lead up to the 8-player planet that popped up in the background way back in like, Act Two. That would likely mean the Sburb Beta kids split up with the trolls, though. 

Who are the exiles here? Why are they using Alternian text?

Also, guesses on the new kids' name? Jane is a perfect mix of John and Jade, but I can't think of a perfect male name mix of those names, nor any kind of mix for Dave and Rose.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 11, 2011)

For the mix of Dave and Rose I'd say Davros but for some reason that doesn't feel right :V

Doris maybe ? That sounds just about right for a girl.

Why are guy names so hard to think of D:


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 11, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> For the mix of Dave and Rose I'd say Davros but for some reason that doesn't feel right :V
> 
> Doris maybe ? That sounds just about right for a girl.
> 
> Why are guy names so hard to think of D:


Davros is the pairing name for Dave/Tavros. :l (I know this because tumblr dashboard don't judge me.) 

Remember that all the kid names so far have been four letters long. Complicates things further!


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 11, 2011)

I could have lived happily my whole life without that tidbit of information concerning xenophiliac pairings.

And I can't follow Hussie's reasoning, his mind is just too ... far out, man. SO I'll just wait until the names are released.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Nov 11, 2011)

Spoiler: Act 6



Part of me would like to believe that Jane is Nana.
Also, not that it's important at all, but the Alternian text at the end of the flash said "EUNITNOC OT ==> KCILC". Gee, I wonder what that could mean.

And the SBaHJ movie needs to be a real thing. It must hapen


----------



## Cyril (Nov 11, 2011)

Spoiler: stuff



the animation felt like the end credits to homestuck

so why the hell is it starting from the beginning? :I


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 11, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Spoiler: stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



John scratched the session man, he wiped the old session and reset the game. That's why he and Jade went through the fourth wall, and Rose and Dave escaped to the troll session, so that they wouldn't be wiped as well. This is the new game.





Spoiler: edit



GUYS the symbol at the top of the computer thing is a snake! Ophiuchus, the 13th zodiac, is the snake bearer! We might have a 13th troll!


----------



## Cyril (Nov 11, 2011)

You know you're not following Homestuck very closely when you miss something like that v_v



Spoiler: so basically



everything up to this point was pointless, then? :?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 11, 2011)

Cyril said:


> You know you're not following Homestuck very closely when you miss something like that v_v
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Uh, no? The beta kids and surviving trolls are still out there and will presumably have some involvement with the alpha session, plus Lord English has been released. Jack is still a threat and has yet to be defeated. Lord knows what's up with the Green Sun or if Doc Scratch's machinations take this new session into account. Story's not over yet, nor do previous events lack consequence.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 11, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no? The beta kids and surviving trolls are still out there and will presumably have some involvement with the alpha session, plus Lord English has been released. Jack is still a threat and has yet to be defeated. Lord knows what's up with the Green Sun or if Doc Scratch's machinations take this new session into account. Story's not over yet, nor do previous events lack consequence.





Spoiler: why am I bothering with a spoiler at this point we have a thread of spoilers



This Jack business will probably sort itself out in due time, considering we now have Bec Mendicant and the God-Tier kids + God-Tier Aradia out for his blood.

It's just pure speculation at this point, but maybe in the alpha-universe thing with Jane and all there is no LE because it's a completely different universe, and whatever machinations brought him in the Alternian one would also have to happen in this one ?

Another thing I've been meditating ... what if there are only two humans in this new universe : one that's John + Jade, and one that's Rose+ Dave ? We've been shown several locations, including the equivalent to John's, and Dave's houses, yet don't see Rose and Jade's places. (wee see the temple on the parallel universe equivalent of Jade's island, but we never see any habitations).

Or maybe there IS no second human, and one and only human concentrating qualities from all fours "main" humans (since the description insists heavily that Jane is the only one with a SBURB ALPHA). Think about it, she has John's prank and comedian thing goin on, Jade's looks and love for amateur botanology, and also a plushie dressed as a wizard on her bed (something from Rose ?). Though now I think of it, why would they show Lil' Cal in his Derse dress and Dave's appartment building if that were the case ? I'm probably just talking nonsense.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 11, 2011)

Two updates in one day



Spoiler



Now I'm wondering if these new kids are actually the young versions of the guardians. Also Jake's bedspread has the lusii on it and maybe some other things.



_What are you up to Mr. Huss_


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 11, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Two updates in one day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ... that makes a shitload of sense. Take a look a little above and to the right (his right) of Jake : the dual flintlocks Jade's guardian got sent with to Earth ...

Edit : are we going to see some kind of double moebius reacharound where the guardians somehow end up in the kids universe and vice-versa ? This shit is deep.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 11, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Edit : are we going to see some kind of double moebius reacharound where the guardians somehow end up in the kids universe and vice-versa ? This shit is deep.


That's what I'm thinking. I think it will become clear whenever we see the Dave equivalent; if it's Bro it will be really obvious.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 11, 2011)

dReam Cal
HASS the blade

new bro/dave ,its him

:0


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 11, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> dReam Cal
> HASS the blade
> 
> new bro/dave ,its him
> ...



Bitchin' Haiku you got going there dude :V


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm thinking this ties into this tiny tidbit that has been bugging me for a while now:

http://www.mspaintadventures.com/?s=6&p=003814
to
http://www.mspaintadventures.com/?s=6&p=003822




Spoiler



I assumed this little part was basically the story of Jade's Grandfather, and Nana.
After reading the new part about Jake, it would seem that this fits. Jake "has a taste for adventure" and enjoys "a top notch gander of your GALS OF CERULEAN COMPLEXION."
So, basically her grandfather? This is all I could piece together so far.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 11, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> I'm thinking this ties into this tiny tidbit that has been bugging me for a while now:
> 
> http://www.mspaintadventures.com/?s=6&p=003814
> to
> ...


Well that actually messes with the idea that they're guardians, in the past. This panel is in 1910, this panel is in 2011. Either there's some ridiculous time travel shenanigans going on or they aren't the same the people. (Although, knowing Hussie, the first is actually more likely.)


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Nov 11, 2011)

Another update before the day's officially over.

"you sort of spaced out at the sky with a goofy grin on your face for no great reason" made me laugh harder than it should have.


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 11, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Well that actually messes with the idea that they're guardians, in the past. This panel is in 1910, this panel is in 2011. Either there's some ridiculous time travel shenanigans going on or they aren't the same the people. (Although, knowing Hussie, the first is actually more likely.)



That is probably a result of the scratch. Assuming most scratches behave the same, the case of the trolls' original session could be used. After the trolls' scratch, not much changed except the pre-scratch trolls became the guardians. I would assume that the pre-scratch kids would become the guardians, but they weren't in the session at the moment of the scratch so I have no idea what is going on right now. I think I should stop trying tinfoil hat theories without sleep.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 12, 2011)

Shit is so flagrant, did you SEE the haircuts on the Dave and Rose equivalents in the character selection sheet ? It's so obvious the dude on the far right is Bro, and the gal in the middle-right is Mom.

Also, sleep brought me another far-fetched revelation about Jake : they say he likes "GALS OF CERULEAN COMPLEXION, HUBBA HUBBA" ... remember how Jade's Grandpa had a collection of "beauties", old pictures of models from barber shops that had turned blue with age ?

Exactly.

Edit : Do any of you dumb homo tools read Hussie's TUMBLR ? I just swung by today, and he pretty much confirmed what we're debating here. 



Spoiler: yeah this again



"Additionally, because this idea was around for so long, there is a huge  amount of foreshadowing groundwork laid for it, much of which is barely  veiled. By the time we got into the little backstory arc about the  scratched ancestor session and their swapped roles, it was pretty loud  and clear. That was like me sitting in a lifeguard tower yelling in a  bullhorn â€œGET READY FOR THE KID GUARDIAN SESSION, THIS IS WHATâ€™S  HAPPENING.â€ There are lots of major curveballs thrown at you in HS. I  personally donâ€™t think this was one."


----------



## Cyril (Nov 13, 2011)

Spoiler: spoiler






> Since then, the author has been steadily updating PROBLEM SLEUTH 2,  which you have been following avidly. You are happy that he stayed in  that lane, and stuck with a time-tested formula. If he went in a  different direction, you probably would have found it really  disappointing.



Well played, Hussie. Well played.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 13, 2011)

'Dat spoon. Also,


Spoiler:  all of this.



Those bunnies. Yes.
And has anyone noticed that the new kids have some of the (second  session) Trolls' characteristics? Aradia's love of Indiana Jones,  Equius' love of physical violence, a reference to Feferi's 2X3PRONG,   and _OMG THE MATRIORB_. Are we seeing direct troll involvement in this scratched session, or are these just running gags?
Oh, and Jake English.
_English_.
Well now. Since he loves defiling tombs and whatnot, are we to expect  him breaking the Cairo Overcoat at some point, and re-releasing Lord  English? Oh boy.



UPDAET U GUISE,


Spoiler:  more things.



JAKE'S HELMET. And his shirt. Cannot un-see. Ever.
ASDFJKL;


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 15, 2011)

==> BUNP


Spoiler: uranianUmbra



We have contact with the thirteenth troll, and they're female. And chipper beyond belief. And have somehow managed to appearify things from the kid's first session into Jane's past, probably the other's too. 

Lastly, does that rebranded logo look at all familiar to anyone? Is Fefcestor the huge bitch in charge of the Crocker company? :0


Am I the only one still reading this webcomic?


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry ... I just didn't want to spam the thread with my fan-boyness.

But yeah, I pretty much woke all my neighbors up last night when I read the latest releases of the day and saw Jake's helmet. I'm planning on reading the three latest pages in a few hours before going to sleep.

The spoon/trident is indeed most troubling. Also, I so want to meet the young Bro Strider. I can't wait.

And did you read the synopsis for the SBAHJ Moive Hussie posted on his tumblr ? Gold.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 15, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> And did you read the synopsis for the SBAHJ Moive Hussie posted on his tumblr ? Gold.


Damn straight I did. It gives plenty of fodder to be a canon-fan-made movie. I think that this guy needs to direct it, for great justice.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 15, 2011)

Considering my first name is Jeremy, I find it highly gratifying that one of the characters of SBAHJ is named Geromy.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 15, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Considering my first name is Jeremy, I find it highly gratifying that one of the characters of SBAHJ is named Geromy.


Lol, it would be even better if you played basketball and were black, because then you could be the one hwo HASS the BALL, the BIG mANj.
Speaking of which, that shirt is going on my Christmas list... or maybe the 'i have the car' one.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 15, 2011)

Those are some awesome christmas presents. I'll have to check for international shipping, maybe I could get me a few ... 

And I just read the latest pages so ... yeah. New troll. Typing in grey too. Capitalizes "U". Uses the letter "U" in all her emotes. Interesting.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm just gonna throw this here because I found it and thought it was hilariously amusing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbsJ4_OzhdA


----------



## Bobskunk (Nov 15, 2011)

Waffles said:


> I'm just gonna throw this here because I found it and thought it was hilariously amusing
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbsJ4_OzhdA



Oh man.  They're put together well, but...  those keys don't really mix quite right. : x

(No really, just a bit of pitch-alteration/minor autotuning to change key would make this 100% perfect.  This is close to Ghostbusters + The Hand That Feeds levels of awesome)


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 16, 2011)

Just randomly popped into the Homestuck Bandcamp website by sheer curiosity.

I'm gonna buy the shit out of that website.


----------



## iconmaster (Nov 16, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Just randomly popped into the Homestuck Bandcamp website by sheer curiosity.
> 
> I'm gonna buy the shit out of that website.



I know, right? It's the best music ever.

My favourite album is Volume 7. I don't know about my favourite individual song though. What are you guys' favourite?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 16, 2011)

Favourite is Volume 5 for the variety and size. Favourite song however, is definately Cascade. The final section where the violin creeps in is fucking beautiful and brings a tear to my eye every time.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not sure yet, I'm an absolutist kind of guy so I'd have to listen to every track on every album several times before making a final decision.

Based purely on the few songs I've listened to 'til now ... It's either "Time on my Side" (Strife) or Umbral Ultimatum (Homestuck Vol. 6 if I'm not mistaken).

Though now that I think of it Megalovania (fuck the random capitalization :V) and Midnight Spider are also strong contenders.


----------



## thewall (Nov 16, 2011)

I first thought this was a thread for people who were 30-40 years old and still living with their parents.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 16, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I first thought this was a thread for people who were 15-20 sweeps old and still living with their lusus.




Fixed that for you XD


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 16, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Fixed that for you XD



ILU OMG 
this made my day.

My faves have to be Black Rose Green Sun, Nautical Nightmare, Sburban Reversal, and Glided Sands.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 16, 2011)

aaah homestuck music I don't listen to it
probably wouldn't like listening to it
but why is there so much of it?

though most of the songs used in the comic are pretty swell if you ask me but


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 16, 2011)

Cyril said:


> aaah homestuck music I don't listen to it
> probably wouldn't like listening to it
> but why is there so much of it?
> 
> though most of the songs used in the comic are pretty swell if you ask me but


Well, a couple of the albums are based on characters, and aren't integral to the story (ie the felt album), some are full of music that is going to be used in flashes that aren't yet made, and some are just for the hell of it. Mostly, the music is just based on the story, characters, and events. 
Even SB&HJ has several songs, last time I checked.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey ! Fef got her own theme in the latest Homestuck album !

i lovve you fef ;_;


----------



## thewall (Nov 17, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Fixed that for you XD



that was...interesting.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone have any comments to make concerning the latest pages ?

I just want to get this off my chest : I know he's doing it on purpose, and I know it's just so it's even cooler when the reveal actually hits, but GODDAMN Hussie stop dangling young Bro just in front of me like some kind of carrot. Show us already.

Was I the only one surprised by young Mom Lalonde being some kind of drunken, obnoxious overexcited teenager ? (not complaining about the teenager part of course, it's important story-wise, but I didn't know what word to use to end my sentence after the adjectives :V)
I just didn't picture her like that at all.

And while we're on the subject of the post-scratch, am I the only who felt really glad when we learned that alternate-John did become a famous comedian and stage magician after growing up ? I think it's great that after all the self-doubt and uncertain-ness we feel when they're the ones playing the game we finally discover that they DID have it in them to fulfill their dreams (single tear of joy).

Oh and 



Spoiler: latest pages



the Condesce using subliminal mind control computiaras and propaganda to turn Human society more like Troll society. Who'd have thought ? :V


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 18, 2011)

i dont know whats going on now but the colours are colourful and catch my attention


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 18, 2011)

> Right. You pick up your TWIN M9 BERETTAS, weapons of choice in an absurd arsenal inherited from an eccentric old woman.
> 
> Guns are so cool. *Your GRANDMA was rad.*


So if we follow the plot of the kid's session pre-scratch, are we going to see alternate-Jade... with distinguished guests in front of the fireplace?
Or will it be her dream self because of paradox/weird plot shit? :0

Unrelated, but I can't stop laughing at this.

_Updaet:_


> You'll show that curmudgeonly Strider who's just a *gigantic shitty space furry*.


0_0
0kay.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 19, 2011)

> You'll show that curmudgeonly Strider who's just a *gigantic shitty space furry*.





barefootfoof said:


> 0_0
> 0kay.



LOL. I'm still trying to figure out what Hussie is doing exactly with all of these little pokes and prods at various fandoms and shit, particularly the furry fandom. Hussie, why you let me take two steps towards understanding only to push me back six? ;A;


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 19, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> LOL. I'm still trying to figure out what Hussie is doing exactly with all of these little pokes and prods at various fandoms and shit, particularly the furry fandom. Hussie, why you let me take two steps towards understanding only to push me back six? ;A;


Am I the only one that finds it funny?


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 21, 2011)

YAY finally, Bro Strider !!!!



Spoiler: kinda



Between 96 and 93 % of him ...


----------



## Cyril (Nov 21, 2011)

Damn you, Hussie, for making me read through 3 wall-o-text chat logs since the last time I checked the site, which was yesterday.


Spoiler: spoiler="spoiler="spoiler""



also auto-respond is pretty damn hilarious.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 21, 2011)

I need an auto responder like that. 
_Need._


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 22, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> I need an auto responder like that.
> _Need._



I need to become a robosmith. It's like, the best job title ever.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 22, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I need to become a robosmith. It's like, the best job title ever.



If we hadn't already seen Lil Cal, I'd be tempted to go _OMG ROBOCAL_, asdfjkl;


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 22, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> asdfjkl;



On my keyboard that would be qsdfghjkl. Fucking miracles.

I want to take legendary infinite showers just like Bro.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 22, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> On my keyboard that would be qsdfghjkl. Fucking miracles.
> 
> I want to take legendary infinite showers just like Bro.


Your keyboard is weird! And I have tried to take infinite showers, but the hot water heater runs out...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 24, 2011)

Yanno, this thread keeps reminding me that Sollux (the FAF member) seems to have vanished almost instantly without a trace.

That makes me quite sad. :[


----------



## Cyril (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, it looks like he "left forever baaaw" or something. At least that's what his FA icon leads me to believe.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh yeah ... I was wonderin what that was about. Couldn't be arsed to investigate why though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 24, 2011)

Well I wonder what the hell happened. I didn't notice anything about it, just that he disappeared. ._.'


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 25, 2011)

What _did _â€‹happen to Sollux, anyway?


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 26, 2011)

Got bored so started chatting on pesterchum. Been hanging out in the "r4inbow rumpus p4rty town" for the last two hours, first as nobody with my main account, then with Eridan.

RPing Eridan is great fun and everyone was great but oh boy they lay the Eridan hate down pretty thick I can't even post anything without being assailed from all sides XD

EDIT : just came back from an epic two point five hour roleplaying session in the rainbow rumpus thing then in solo with an OC troll. It was the best. I'm never leaving pesterchum again :V


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 28, 2011)

Why does Rose's mum keep spouting off all of this troll stuff? And I called it: Batterwitch is Fefcestor. Yissssssss.
Oh hey, when did Grycho ragequit? Goddamn. :T


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Nov 29, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Why does Rose's mum keep spouting off all of this troll stuff? And I called it: Batterwitch is Fefcestor. Yissssssss.
> Oh hey, when did Grycho ragequit? Goddamn. :T


I'm assuming Lalonde is in cahoots with the 13th troll just as Jane is. With that being said, Lalonde is now my favorite character.

But I am disturbed by the other troll influences on this session, such as the Fauna that was just revealed on the island. I'm confused as shit, but all I know is that it's fucking agony waiting to see what happened to the other kids.


I also want to know what's Strider's first name is going to be. My bet is on Dale.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 29, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Why does Rose's mum keep spouting off all of this troll stuff? And I called it: Batterwitch is Fefcestor. Yissssssss.



I'd kinda figured it out with the logo change and especially the subliminal hypnotic computiara (name I basically kinda made up) since it looks exactly like Fef's tiara.



DevistatedDrone said:


> But I am disturbed by the other troll influences on this session, such as the Fauna that was just revealed on the island. I'm confused as shit, but all I know is that it's fucking agony waiting to see what happened to the other kids.



This



DevistatedDrone said:


> I also want to know what's Strider's first name is going to be. My bet is on Dale.



I don't know ... It's probable but Dale sounds like a stereotypical high shcool jerk's name from an American movie (not that I'd have any actual information about that since I never attended any American schools of any kind). Still one of the only 4-letter names starting with "D" and containing an "A" I can think of though.

ALSO : on an unrelated note, that Jake quote I just sigged just might be one of the best quotes I'e ever read, ever.

EDIT : I also just added all the canon handles on Pesterchum. Why, you ask ? I would answer if you could oblige and fornicate with yourself :V


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 29, 2011)

Crabdad, what are you doing on Earth?
You are silly.

I really want to know what the relationship is with trolls and humans is, in this session.
The Condesce is one thing. The rest of this shit, I'm just "wtf"ing at.


And I also wonder what happened to Grycho to make him "QUIT THE FANDOM FOREVER!!"
Judging by his FA page, whatever it was, he was piiiiissed.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 29, 2011)

Considering Bro lives in Texas, Dale is a pretty apt name. But I'm having a hard time picturing anyone that cool watching Nascar, even if ironically. :v


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 30, 2011)

I have begun operation "l0g0n-fand0m" by succesfully infiltrating the MSPA forums. Wish me luck !


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey bitchez I know I shouldn't be double posting and shit but for those of you that didn't read the latest updates to Hussie's TUMBLR :



> _itstoolateforcake asked: _
> _ Any  hints on when the next god tier hoodies will be released? Weâ€™re banking  on a Rage one! _
> Really soon. Trying our best to get them out so you have a reasonable  shot at getting them in time for the holidays. Between 1 and 2 weeks  maybe?



New Hoodies ahoy !


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 1, 2011)

best strife


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 1, 2011)

Anybody read Hussie's Tumblr lately? He finally went to Olive Garden :0


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 7, 2011)

Any of you go on Pesterchum ? It's basically taken over my life right now T_T

And when I'm having pesterchum conversations ... crazy things like THIS and THIS happen. So, yeah.

Anyone got any comments about the latest updates ? Loads of speculation going on right now on the MSPA forums ...

Oh and also : the last 4 God-Tier hoodies will be released two by two sometime next week at the latest.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 8, 2011)

Spoiler



So I guess Jane died?


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm guessing she did.


And lol'd @ faux EoA


----------



## Bobskunk (Dec 9, 2011)

[yt]T_MW8i4deRU[/yt]


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 11, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess Jane died?



I'm not so sure ... on THIS PAGE there's a question mark next to her crossed-out head ... maybe all bets are still on ?

And did you guys peep those new Hope and Doom Got-Tier hoodies Yo ? They be bitchin', word.

Though my complaint with Hope is that it was pretty predictable ... a pair of white angel wings ... anyone could've seen that one coming from miles away. Other than that they're cool.

Blood and Rage coming soon.


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't wait to see the Blood hoodie.

Also, best intermission ever.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Dec 12, 2011)

mind three, fuck years


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 13, 2011)

I made the stupidest sounding laugh when I saw this page. 

Like seriously, I'm glad no one was home, it was pretty bad. It's not even that funny.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;dPk5Ngn7zvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPk5Ngn7zvQ&list=FLpGyKC6Dqm-QlKUwywxcAMg&feature=mh_lolz[/video]

Discovered this on youtube yesterday. Enjoy.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 13, 2011)

You mad bro?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 15, 2011)

Unsurprisingly, Karkat's blood-related god tier looks emo as fuck.
I was hoping it would be a wispy kind of blood drop? Or something. I don't know what I was expecting, but as is, it REALLY looks like some kind of symbolism for "I cut myself."
Don't like the Rage one much, either. Too Gamzee-centric, and I hate Gamzee.

But
DEM NECKLACES.
If they weren't $20, and if the rest of my money didn't already go towards my fiance's Christmas gifts, I'd so get one of them.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 15, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Unsurprisingly, Karkat's blood-related god tier looks emo as fuck.
> I was hoping it would be a wispy kind of blood drop? Or something. I don't know what I was expecting, but as is, it REALLY looks like some kind of symbolism for "I cut myself."
> Don't like the Rage one much, either. Too Gamzee-centric, and I hate Gamzee.
> 
> ...


Out of the last six released, the only ones I really like are Hope and Doom. But, I'm not a fan of any of the established Hope/Doom heroes, unless Jake manages to grow on me. 

I'd like the Blood one more if it was just a little lower on the chest. It looks really off-center. 

Totes getting a Sufferer necklace, though.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm cool with all off the designs, even though I do find the Blood one to be somewhat lackluster.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 17, 2011)

> *JOHN: you are like a furry now, but not  really the weird kind that people on the internet like to have sex with  in their imagination.
> JADE: D:*


:V


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 17, 2011)

That was the most awesome burn I've read online in a while <3


----------



## iconmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

hey habe you guys sen the new SBaHJs........
 ?

dude stop YIFFING my BUTT


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 18, 2011)

So, John just basically sexually assaulted all the trolls there.
Funny shit.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 18, 2011)

Hell yeah a new Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff comic my day has been made.


----------



## iconmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

I thought Aradia calling it all a 'corpse party' immensely hilarious.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 18, 2011)

Alive!Aradia is so adorable.

She was always one of my favorite trolls (somewhere under Karkat and Sollux, and maybe Terezi), but this just cements her up there even more.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 18, 2011)

KARKAT: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 18, 2011)

Ahahaha oh man. After reading the last line and going back up to look at Karkat, I just, I laughed. So hard. Poor Karkat.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 18, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Ahahaha oh man. After reading the last line and going back up to look at Karkat, I just, I laughed. So hard. Poor Karkat.



AHHAH I KNOW! IM like "omg wait.. *scrolls up*" LOL


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> AHHAH I KNOW! IM like "omg wait.. *scrolls up*" LOL


Ahahaha _the rant on the next page_. Oh Karkat, I missed you, I didn't even know I missed you.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 19, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Ahahaha _the rant on the next page_. Oh Karkat, I missed you, I didn't even know I missed you.



LOL
I hope we get to see equius again
ill cry irl if we dnt


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Dec 19, 2011)

Why was this video the first thing that popped into my mind when Karkat asked is anyone had a spare pair of shades.  XD

Damnit Hussie, have Dave give Karkat shades, then have Karkat be cool for all of 5 seconds...then fail XD


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Why was this video the first thing that popped into my mind when Karkat asked is anyone had a spare pair of shades.  XD
> 
> Damnit Hussie, have Dave give Karkat shades, then have Karkat be cool for all of 5 seconds...then fail XD


COOOoooolllllllllhhh

ahhahaha johns voice is perfect. i think dave's needs ot be a tiny bit deeper though


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> COOOoooolllllllllhhh
> 
> ahhahaha johns voice is perfect. i think dave's needs ot be a tiny bit deeper though


These are my favorite voices for them.


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 19, 2011)

I was beginning to miss my patron troll. I needed a good rant.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 19, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> These are my favorite voices for them.



john needs to be just a bit higher pitched imo


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 20, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> I was beginning to miss my patron troll. I needed a good rant.



That was a magnificient rant by Karkat. No doubt about it.

Can't wait for John's bucket message to reach them.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 21, 2011)

yayayayyaya me and gamzee both like preserving things in jars


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Dec 21, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand moneyshot


----------



## iconmaster (Jan 1, 2012)

So, did anyone else notice that Homestuck updated at midnight?

Well, Looks like... The ball fell.

Happy 2012?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 1, 2012)

iconmaster said:


> So, did anyone else notice that Homestuck updated at midnight?
> 
> Well, Looks like... The ball fell.
> 
> Happy 2012?


hahha yeah 
was cool eh


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 1, 2012)

^ Hussie has a sense of humor. I also find it amusing that Jack and Co. are under new management. Kind of curious who it is (I have a few guesses but..)


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 1, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> ^ Hussie has a sense of humor. I also find it amusing that Jack and Co. are under new management. Kind of curious who it is (I have a few guesses but..)



Oh come on it's so obvious it's 



Spoiler:  who it is



Her Imperious Condescension


 that it almost hurts.

Also I'm jacked in tight into this Homestuck shizz you have no idea I'm all over the MSPA forums checking up what's up.

But your midnight was not my midnight so I had to wait until this morning for "the ball to drop"

(PS : after John: Do the windy thing we got Jane: Do the lifey thing. Pretty neat.)


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 1, 2012)

I had another thought but yours seems more sound, especially since I just MSP wiki'd that as you put it down.


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 18, 2012)

This thread hasn't been getting much love lately it would seem !

Anyway, exciting developments right ? Scratch Kids all have names, Sburb Alpha is about to get in full swing and let's not forget all this Batterwitch situation !

Also, only sorta-related but I'm on the test-run of this great project on the MSPA forums : MMORPGSTUCK. The idea is to do a forum adventure type roleplay based on Homestuck, but including over sixty players ! Shit's gonna be wild.

And any of you witnessed the ensuing shitstorm after Hussie posted on his tumblr that "all his character were a-racial" because they were coloured white not as in caucasian but as in blank ? Pretty deep stuff. It started a raging debate in the forums that several people have advised me not to visit because of the high-risks of brain damage and RAEG ... good times.

And what are your thoughts on Vriska's status ? I started a minor debate in the forums when I stated that I thought Vriska should stay dead and the Vriska threads were all over me like bees over a guy kicking a beehive.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 18, 2012)

General-jwj said:


> And any of you witnessed the ensuing shitstorm after Hussie posted on his tumblr that "all his character were a-racial" because they were coloured white not as in caucasian but as in blank ? Pretty deep stuff. It started a raging debate in the forums that several people have advised me not to visit because of the high-risks of brain damage and RAEG ... good times.


I think it's a cheap cop-out. By that logic, Rose and Dave have "blank" hair. Could I draw them as black-haired and it would be canon? Wouldn't it look a little weird if I made them black or or brown or red but they were still blond? Why don't John or Jade have blank hair? 

Bro (er, Dirk? whatever) used to be canon white, there was a pesterlog that called him "a white rapper" or something to that effect, although it's been edited out now. If Bro's white, then Dave, Rose, and Mom most likely are as well, logically. 

Hussie made a whitewashed human cast. He should own up to that instead of lying about his original intentions. Sucks but at least it wasn't overt racism, I don't think anyone is going to drop the comic for it. If he feels bad about it he should just acknowledge the problem and apologize if he wants to, not come up with this farfetched rationalization. Anyway, Hivebent explored race/class/etc., issues where Homestuck didn't, even if it didn't link to real-world scenarios directly.


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah I remember that log about Bro being white ... I think I read it not too long ago.

Anyway I never thought of race as important in a story anyway. I said as much in the forums and got a lot of flak for it but what ? I'm white, most of my friends are white, so I don't see any reason why I should imagine the characters as anything other than white.

I also said I thought it was wrong to give Hussie shit for writing the characters the way he wants them. They're all white, so what ? I don't see the issue. But apparently it's automatically racist to only write white characters in a story where race doesn't really have importance.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2012)

hahha why do people care so much about the ethnicities of the characters?

It's a damn comic. If you want Dave to become Darnell and Rose to become Rolandra then go right ahead


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 18, 2012)

Clayton said:


> hahha why do people care so much about the ethnicities of the characters?
> 
> It's a damn comic. If you want Dave to become Darnell and Rose to become Rolandra then go right ahead



My thoughts exactly.

Let's have some Homestuck humour instead of this.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2012)

General-jwj said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Let's have some Homestuck humour instead of this.



hahahah im fuckin crackin p


"FUCK IT"


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 18, 2012)

> And what are your thoughts on Vriska's status ? I started a minor debate  in the forums when I stated that I thought Vriska should stay dead and  the Vriska threads were all over me like bees over a guy kicking a  beehive.



Being a bitch, she probably should stay dead, but at the same time, I could see the benefits of keeping her around.. Though I don't know if she'll ever actually get over being a bitch and actually.. you know, being nice to everyone she's around. More people probably end up like Tavros if she comes back.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 18, 2012)

General-jwj said:


> Yeah I remember that log about Bro being white ... I think I read it not too long ago.
> 
> Anyway I never thought of race as important in a story anyway. I said as much in the forums and got a lot of flak for it but what ? I'm white, most of my friends are white, so I don't see any reason why I should imagine the characters as anything other than white.
> 
> I also said I thought it was wrong to give Hussie shit for writing the characters the way he wants them. They're all white, so what ? I don't see the issue. But apparently it's automatically racist to only write white characters in a story where race doesn't really have importance.


Whitewashing in an individual comic/movie/whatever isn't really a huge issue, but it is reflective of a greater problem in the media as a whole. Non-whites mostly show up as villains or background characters in the media. If they do end up in a protagonist role, they're still usually secondary/tertiary characters and often outright tokenized, and many are there for comedic relief, or they're expendable and get killed to increase the drama. That's problematic if you think about it, these character just are not equals. This isn't really that harmful directly, but the fact is that media _does_ have an impact on culture as a whole. (Why else would advertising work? Why else would people swarm out to get dalmations or huskies or border collies every time a movie about them comes out? Why else do girls starve themselves to look like models? Why else did everyone freak the fuck out over Y2K when the whole thing was pretty much bullshit? People are swayed by the media and these little messages do matter.) 

I mean, it's bad enough that it's nearly impossible to make a movie with a predominately non-white cast. Just have a look at this bullshit. It took George Lucas 23 years to get Red Tails in threaters, even though he produced the movie on his own dime and it would have cost relatively little for studios to distribute it, even though it was critically lauded, even though he's goddamn George Lucas, pretty much because it has a black main cast. That's crap. 

So, it is an issue in the big picture. 

Is it the worst thing ever that Hussie did it? No, not really. It's just a tiny, fairly unimportant piece of a much bigger problem. (And it isn't as ever there can't ever be all-white casts, although they're certainly overrepresented right now.) But he did have an opportunity to fight that bigger problem and he didn't do it. It would have taken just about zero effort for him to give one or two of the kids darker skin. Or, he could have introduced the "blank skin" thing right away, instead of shoehorning it in later. (I actually really like that idea, but it's a damned fact that he didn't mean for it in the beginning.) But he didn't, and there's nothing wrong with criticizing him for that. 

Now, harassing him about it? Boycotting the comic for it? I think that might be overkill, although I am white so my perspective might be off. Still, it's . . . a very tiny part of a big problem. Smashing Homestuck against the wall isn't going to fix the big problem. I think that he really gets better about it later on in the comic as well. Examining and overcoming race/class issues is one of Hivebent's biggest subtexts, and it's even possible to read a message about it in the uniting of Dersite and Prospitian forces under WV on Skaia. Getting away from that issue as a whole, however, I would really consider Homestuck fairly progressive--it does a damn good job on sexuality and gender equality. 


tl;dr, Whitewashing is an issue in the media as a whole, but Homestuck is a tiny, tiny brick in that wall and it doesn't have much in the way of overt racism so I don't think Hussie should be demonized. Anyway the comic is overall pretty progressive. 


Although it does have a lot of ableism problems.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 18, 2012)

Roxy: black out

ICWATHEDIDTHAR


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 18, 2012)

Gosh why does the internet keep pestering me to help fight SOPA I'm not even American what do they care about my opinion ?

At least the MSPA thing has a section for that ...


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 18, 2012)

General-jwj said:


> Gosh why does the internet keep pestering me to help fight SOPA I'm not even American what do they care about my opinion ?



Because it affects the world as a whole. Not just HURRMURICKA.

Edit: oh fuck I didn't even mean to time when I made this post... IT KEEPS HAPPENING


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 18, 2012)

No I get that, I'm just complaining that I get bombarded by this when I don't even have the power to affect the outcome. Obviously they (the people who make these) can't know thi but still, it's aggravating to know some foreign power is wanting to play with my internetz and there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jan 18, 2012)

After my net dies again for like 11 days, I get it back.  I go onto mspaintadventures.com, and all is well, I become overjoyed to see such a shitload of updates.  I have to click on view all pages to find where I last was!  But as I click on the first of the new updates.  HUSSIE BLACKED IT OUT.

Motherfucker trolled me >.> :V


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jan 20, 2012)

Holy shit
Did I just see a


Spoiler: Roxy:Sleepwalk



God Tier Karkat? :O!!!!!!!!


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 20, 2012)

^ You are not mistaken. 



Spoiler: lol video



I own the hoodie and its exactly that color.


 I must say I'm slightly amused by this.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm a little embarrassed that it took me so long to figure out that she was going through dream bubbles. 



Spoiler



Nice to see that Equius and roboAradia got to settle down and spend some time together. _But why no Tavros_.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 20, 2012)

Spoiler:  Snape killing Dumbledore



Dead Nepeta screentime :0

What the hell could Dave be doing with two Aradiabots and Equius? 
Also, nice to see that Karkat got tiger, eventually/finally.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 20, 2012)

DevistatedDrone said:


> Holy shit
> Did I just see a
> 
> 
> ...



He looked kind of dead as well.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 20, 2012)

Smelge said:


> He looked kind of dead as well.



I'm glad I wasn't just seeing that. I didn't want to mention it, because I wasn't sure if it was really there, or if my computer had just fucked up again.
(Even if I set the flash player to the lowest quality, I still get about 1fps, so it's difficult to tell if some of this shit is legit or not.)

Shit fuck dead beep beep meow :c


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww, I'm gonna sound greedy and all but when I saw Equius I started hoping maybe we'd get an update on how the seadwellers were doing.

Kinda disappointed despite that being an awesome flash :[


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 21, 2012)

Spoiler



NO KARKAT DONT DIE!!!


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jan 21, 2012)

Smelge said:


> He looked kind of dead as well.



Oh, nuts. You're right.

That just gets me more excited :O
Am I wrong for that, or does that make me a true homestuck fan?


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 21, 2012)

Also where were his butterfly wings ?

I think he's an imaginary construct by Nepeta or something.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 21, 2012)

General-jwj said:


> Also where were his butterfly wings ?
> 
> I think he's an imaginary construct by Nepeta or something.


Good eye . . .

I'm wondering if he's not the Sufferer, or something. Don't really have much evidence to go on admittedly, but it'd be kind of strange if we don't see much more of the ancestors in the new session. We know that there's troll involvement in the new session (the Ophiuchus troll, the Batterwitch almost certainly being the Empress, lusii running around, vague references to the Alternian Empire, etc.,)--if we do ever see them in a more direct fashion, why wouldn't they have the same generational flip? Still a little early to be sure, though, and it still doesn't really explain the costume. 

Or, possibly it is dead Karkat and he just likes shopping at whatpumpkin.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 25, 2012)

Spoiler: Bella dying in the last Twilight book



So THAT'S how Jaspers died, and where he went off to, no less! Totally Sassacrushed. Can't say that I saw that one coming.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 19, 2012)

Hope this doesn't count as a necro. :I


Take your bets:


Spoiler



Dead Vriska, dead Mindfang, or dead someone else?


----------



## Smelge (Feb 19, 2012)

Who cares?

  Black Feferi Queen! Fighting! Shit being wrecked!


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 19, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Black Feferi Queen! Fighting! Shit being wrecked!


That was a great flash. >> I didn't really like Dirk at first, but he's really coming around. 

Was that really Feferi, though, or the Condesce? I think it was the Condesce. Doc Scratch hired her to do . . . something, remember? Maybe fuck up this session. Maybe not though, maybe she's off doing something else and the Batterwitch really is some kind of AU Feferi. I'm fairly excited for the reveal on what the actual deal is with the trolls in this session, mostly because if it actually is a generation swap then we'll see more the Summoner and Sufferer, which would make me disproportionately happy.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 19, 2012)

^ Its the Condesce. People constantly are talking about "Batterwitch" and from what I remember, they were one in the same from what I've heard of.



Spoiler: something about recent slide



Whats with Sufferer necklace Vriska, anyways?


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Feb 19, 2012)

That's totally not Vriska. It has to be a troll that plays with the new sessions' kids.
Seeing how UU pretty much said that she's got the troll romance thing going on for her species and she says that she's playing with others, you can only assume that it's a troll with a dead dream self.


----------



## crustone (Feb 21, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Hope this doesn't count as a necro. :I
> 
> 
> Take your bets:
> ...



Probably a new game session version of Vriska 

Also,



Spoiler



lol@ Jake's man crush on Dirk


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 20, 2012)

What better way to return to the forums after an annoyingly long net failure...again, than to announce that Jade is a furry...itÂ´s canon people!  Hussie made it hapen in the latest update.

Also, a part of me really wants to play that Ghostbusters 2 game everyone on the battleship is playing XD


----------



## Ad Hoc (Mar 20, 2012)

Dave and Karkat confirmed for best interactions.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 20, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Dave and Karkat confirmed for best interactions.



Did you make that animation, if so then nice work, I lolÂ´d more than I probably should have XD

If not then thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 20, 2012)

That awkward Karkat romance drawing session is prbably the hardest I've laughed at Homestuck in a long time. And it was right after Karkat having the recursive talk with himself. That was just beautiful.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 20, 2012)

When are Dave and Karkat going to get over themselves and just do it already.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 20, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> When are Dave and Karkat going to get over themselves and just do it already.



Not until after a confusing as hell shipping grid, and a long session of Karkat being blackrom for Dave, but Dave not realising his ironic doings are egging KarkatÂ´s Kismetic feelings for him on.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Mar 20, 2012)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Did you make that animation, if so then nice work, I lolÂ´d more than I probably should have XD
> 
> If not then thanks for sharing.


Nah, I got it from an anonymous post on HSG.



Smelge said:


> That awkward Karkat romance drawing session is prbably the hardest I've laughed at Homestuck in a long time. And it was right after Karkat having the recursive talk with himself. That was just beautiful.


I'm starting to think that everything involving Karkat will naturally be golden.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 20, 2012)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Not until after a confusing as hell shipping grid, and a long session of Karkat being blackrom for Dave, but Dave not realising his ironic doings are egging KarkatÂ´s Kismetic feelings for him on.



That's not even words.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 20, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> That's not even words.



Sorry about that, I probably should have read it aloud before pressing enter.  XD

What I meant was, I think it would be funny if, for a while.  Karkat and Dave could have this sorta, one knows, the other doesnÂ´t get it thing.  Like, Karkat would feel that Dave is feeling spades for him, due to the taunting and shit, but Dave wouldnÂ´t know automatically about the spades feelings, due to not really having a complete grasp of Troll Romance, so to him itÂ´s just ironic teasing, and general fuckery.


----------



## Maisuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Karkat<3<Dave all the way

Also, davesprite is totally the one taunting jade. Hussie be tollin.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Mar 25, 2012)

WHOOP WHOOP.



Spoiler



Sp8der troll is back.


----------



## iconmaster (Mar 25, 2012)

Spoiler: potatoes



I currently love Meenah's personality. The horrible drawn out fish puns? Golden.


----------



## goldenariesdragon (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh my god no ones used this thread since 2012 I feel weird reviving it. ovo,


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 9, 2015)

This thread should have stayed dead. Kill it with fire. *calls in lockstrike*


----------



## goldenariesdragon (Jun 9, 2015)

Um okay that was kind of uncalled for. Why do you hate homestuck?


----------

